# Chapter 406 Prediction Thread [Soon to be locked]



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 19, 2008)

See a spammer? Report it.
See a flamer? Report it.
Whatever you do, don't respond to trolling with posts of your own, it just further derails the thread.

Have fun ;D


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2008)

I guessing Naruto will be introduced to the Toad-Scroll and possibly begin or start going off to train.


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it'll be Shika trying to figure out the key to the code but is totally confazzled.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if any training will begin next chapter. If anything, the key frog would make mention of it and it's place within Naruto. Along with this, I believe that it'll be the next chapter when he finds out that Minato is his father, solely because the key frog may tell him the whole story.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we get the beginning of the Kakashi centered arc


----------



## angel333 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well the next chapter is called "the Key" so I assume that we will get alot of info about the key and what Jiraiya wanted Naruto to do with it.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 19, 2008)

I predict Shika struggling to decipher the code the whole chapter, but finally getting it in the cliffhanger ending.

I also predict more discussion about Naruto's heritage and Pein!


----------



## Gary (Jun 19, 2008)

some thing that has to do with "the key" that is what the next chapter is called i believe


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 19, 2008)

I predict we will get to see who Pein is, Naruto will be getting ready to go off and train with the frogs, and possibly a funny Sai moment! 

But I've been thinking... If this manga chapter ever gets animated and the animated episode ends at the ending of this chapter, I predict anime fillers will follow soon after!  But that's years from now.


----------



## Xgamer245 (Jun 19, 2008)

The key....IS.....Icha Icha Paradise....


----------



## Ishi (Jun 20, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> The key....IS.....Icha Icha Paradise....


Oh my god.  I think you may be onto something.
Piggybacking off of that prediction, maybe the key to that is in Icha Icha Paradise, since Jiraiya wrote it... and Kakashi has the book and gives them the key...
It's all coming together! 

.... I honestly think it could happen.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2008)

*Chapter 406 Prediction:* 

As Shikamaru begins to decipher the code that was left behind by Jiraiya, Naruto returns after receiving much needed fatherly advice from Iruka.   The time has come he is told about the Key of the Seal, and of the one who created it, his father, Minato Namikaze the Yondaime Hokage.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict (and hope for) more in-Konoha stuff.

As I've said in a previous thread, I really enjoy reading chapters about emotions and stuff that happens to a character physically or emotionally due to another character's fate/actions. (i.e. Naruto reacting to Jiraiya's death). Hopefully we'll get a little update back on Sasuke, but I'd predict that Kishimoto will expand on Naruto's emotions and post-confirmation on Jiraiya's death actions.


----------



## Xgamer245 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ah sorry, I didnt really predict anything.....
The key.... is most likely this scenario.....

Naruto upon approaching his apartment reaches his door....
OH NOEZ He's locked out side....
So then Shikamaru shows up out of nowhere
"Here are your keys Naruto"
Ah thanks!!
END

Ah sorry I'm a little crazy when I'm sleep deprived.
I failed at a attempt to be funny.

Anyways I can't really predict what the key is but Shikamaru better decipher it by the next chapter >.>


----------



## mayumi (Jun 20, 2008)

lets see shikamaru will work on the code and won't be able to figure out anything. naruto will return and we get talk about what jiraiya left behind like the scroll key and minato's jutsu and training.
naruto asks why the heck minato wants him to learn some jutsu, then they tell him about his parents. naruto leaved the office again this time insulting kakashi for not telling him stuff.

naruto will be consoled by kakashi himself and will return for training


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

he will talk wiht pa-frog next chapter.also about the key.and maybe at the end he will go with the frogs for training.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

We'll probably see some more Naruto/Tsunade flashbacks with Jiraiya.  Then, maybe we'll see the people of Konoha mourning.  And we'll probably see a couple pages dedicated to Sasuke going, "KONOHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!"


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jun 20, 2008)

The toads will probably tell him about the training and the key as well as tell him about his family. Then Shikamaru will be trying to solve the code and either solve it or be like WTF. Then something about Sasuke.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2008)

Next comes a toad training arc and possibly hints at a timeskip (?)


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

next chapter there will be revalations .maybe naruto will finally know about his parents and more .....


----------



## arjen1984 (Jun 20, 2008)

Defenitely no more timeskip anymore...the code will be cracked and naruto can use the key now to start his training with the toads.


----------



## DevilSense (Jun 20, 2008)

arjen1984 said:


> Defenitely no more timeskip anymore...the code will be cracked and naruto can use the key now to start his training with the toads.



Ya looks like no skip


----------



## _Winter_ (Jun 20, 2008)

For some reason I'm not utterly anxious for the next chapter. Now that we're done with the Uchiha, Naruto seems to have returned to its normal atmosphere, minus 40 or so characters. There's something... weird about it.


----------



## kurzon (Jun 20, 2008)

- Naruto receives his key and possibly is taken off for frog training.
- The partial body of Seven of Nine - uh, Pein - shows up and an autopsy is done and Sakura and Tsunade uncover the key to the secret of his power.
- Shikamaru works on discovering the key to Jiraiya's cipher.


----------



## Koerdis (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict more naruto, more on the code and frog training.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict the following:

-Code breaker team starts to break their head with the Secret code. (Maybe Shika will feel kind enough and help)
- Shika talks about what he wanted to discuss with Tsunade
- Frog talk to Naruto about what the Key does.
- Naruto gets all confused
- Frog starts to explain the truth about Minato and Naruto. /End of Chapter


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahh, back to Uchihas finally


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ahh, back to Uchihas finally



actually by the preview the next chapter will be also naruto centered one.though alot more interesting and dramatic than this weeks chapter


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> See a spammer? Report it.
> See a flamer? Report it.
> Whatever you do, don't respond to trolling with posts of your own, it just further derails the thread.




Sorry I couldn't resist


As for the chapter I predict Naruto leaving, either alone or with Yamato, with some frogs to start his key training. He doesn't even need to stick around for the message, because whatever it may entail doesn't have an impact on his course. He has to finish that key training no matter what.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 20, 2008)

the key is probably the 'key' for defeating  Pein. I think it will be a Shikamaru centred chapter. We probably won't know what Shika found out yet, we'll have to wait another week  

It would be good some Tsunade/Naruto interaction...


----------



## ChironStar (Jun 20, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> It would be good some Tsunade/Naruto interaction...



I agree - I'd like to see some Tsunade and Naruto interaction too.  It'd be nice to see Naruto realise that Jiraiya's death hit Tsunade hard too...


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 20, 2008)

Another more Konoha centric chapter probably with Shikamaru toiling away on the code during the night. Naruto'll probably think about the key training during the timeskip with a view to completing it for Jiraiya. Perhaps, Naruto and Tsunade will meet and reconcile a bit at some stage of the chapter.

The next day arrives and maybe Shikamaru has something and Naruto's there looking more determined than ever and discusses stuff with the frogs and Tsunade. Frog Key speaks up.

No training yet, but there might be a discussion set up for it.


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2008)

I can see we get Tsunade's reaction...maybe. Some big revelations for Naruto about Minato and key. Naruto hears the destails about frog training or/and agrees. Shikamaru tries to find clues to decipher the code, but fails. On of Peins body is being delivered....aAnd I personally hope to see a bit of Danzou/Elders reaction, just in case if they're plotting Tsunade's overthrow.


----------



## Major (Jun 20, 2008)

A few panels of Shikamaru still figuring out the message.

The frogs talking to Naruto about the key scroll.

Naruto asking why they know so much about him and the scroll.

The frogs saying it's not important.

End

Or Jiraiya's funeral.

Followed by a chat about the scroll.

End.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 20, 2008)

vered said:


> actually by the preview the next chapter will be also naruto centered one.though alot more interesting and dramatic than this weeks chapter


What preview? "The key"? It's for about first five pages at max


----------



## Sasufag (Jun 20, 2008)

Well we will see the key in next chapter....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 20, 2008)

No poll? 

Naruto is still kind if surly but preps to train.

Tsuande is kind of despondent so Sakura tries to cheer her up with lingerie shopping.

Shikamaru solved the puzzle and then carries on to win who wants to be a millionaire?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict that jutsu is gonna be Hiraishin or a jutsu making a real hurricane as a counter to Kirin.

It'll be so annoying if his hurricane jutsu is called Shippuden


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I predict that jutsu is gonna be Hiraishin or a jutsu making a real hurricane as a counter to Kirin.
> 
> It'll be so annoying if his hurricane jutsu is called Shippuden



it cant be an elemental jutsu.since naruto didnt know about that till the kakashi training.
its a ying-yang based jutsu.i have to say that im convinced its hirashin.not becuase i want it to be,but because its the most logical option at the moment.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

vered said:


> it cant be an elemental jutsu.since naruto didnt know about that till the kakashi training.
> its a ying-yang based jutsu.i have to say that im convinced its hirashin.not becuase i want it to be,but because its the most logical option at the moment.



I see what you mean.

But I know they'll be a hurricane jutsu due to that cover of Sasuke being the thunder God and Naruto being the wind God.

Then again Naruto will have never heard of this jutsu and remember Minato intended Naruto to use it one day so it would be anything =/

But like you mentioned a few times all the hints point to Hiraishin.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> But I know they'll be a hurricane jutsu due to that cover of Sasuke being the thunder God and Naruto being the wind God.



he will cetainly need  some more wind jutsu.kishi did compare him with the wind god.he'll also need to complete the FRS.he has alot ahead of him:
completeing that jutsu.completing FRS,taking full control of the kyubii chakra,possibly learning under pa-frog,using itachis power later on etc...
he really needs to train.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

vered said:


> he will cetainly need  some more wind jutsu.kishi did compare him with the wind god.he'll also need to complete the FRS.he has alot ahead of him:
> completeing that jutsu.completing FRS,taking full control of the kyubii chakra,possibly learning under pa-frog,using itachis power later on etc...
> he really needs to train.



This is all true.

He might even need 1-2 extra elements since his future opponent is a Rin'negan user who has access to all elements.

I predict his that jutsu will be something with a real weather conditions(which will help with beating Pein) or space-time(which will help with beating Madara).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't believe people _actualy_ thinking Naruto going to learn Hiraishin...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 20, 2008)

- Shika tried to crack a code and didn't success.....yet

- Depressed Naruto meet Pa Frog and his little goons and talk about the key and what he have to do.

- Tsunade get drowned in sorrow at pub and Sakura have to take care of her senshi. Sakara then starts to molest drunk Tsunade

- Shika cracked a code by fluke and end a chapter with a epic cliff-hanger!


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I can't believe people _actualy_ thinking Naruto going to learn Hiraishin...



Yeah, that idea is never going to die. It's kinda like that "pirate summit" thing in One Piece.


----------



## Samochan (Jun 20, 2008)

Now that the townpeople have started gossiping about naruto, he accidentally hears how odd it is that naruto also has yellow hair, just like yondaime has, now that they pay a little attention to his other features besides being a kyuubi vessel. Naruto gets confused about this and asks tsunade about it, he wants to see an image of yondaime since all he has seen is the stone carving outside. Then tsunade decides it's good time to reveal who naruto's father is, to which naruto gets dumbfounded and sakura and other people on the room (iruka, kakashi) get thoroughly shocked by this revelation. D: 

Then naruto goes on asking why he wasn't told sooner, who's his mom blaa blaa things and jiray'as godfather status is also revealed. Shika comes in and says the code is too tough to break, they do not understand it to which everyone feel suprised about, since this is shikamaru speaking. Shikamaru continues on how the numbers might only make sense to someone who knew him, after which he looks at naruto who after a minute realises what shika's thinking and questions why shika would want him to try and break the code, why not tsunade for example. Shika answers that naruto prolly knew jiraya well and blaa blaa blaa... ugh I'm out of gas lol.


----------



## phloam (Jun 20, 2008)

There will be at least one major cliffhanger regarding solving the number code, where Shika goes "OMG!" and then....


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2008)

Samochan said:


> Now that the townpeople have started gossiping about naruto, he accidentally hears how odd it is that naruto also has yellow hair, just like yondaime has, now that they pay a little attention to his other features besides being a kyuubi vessel. Naruto gets confused about this and asks tsunade about it, he wants to see an image of yondaime since all he has seen is the stone carving outside. Then tsunade decides it's good time to reveal who naruto's father is, to which naruto gets dumbfounded and sakura and other people on the room (iruka, kakashi) get thoroughly shocked by this revelation. D:



The older people all knew that Naruto was Yondaime's son. It's just that being a jinchuuriki overshadowed whatever bonus he might have gotten from being the son of a hokage.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I can't believe people _actualy_ thinking Naruto going to learn Hiraishin...



actually people  thinking he knows it already.but you wont understand as you are against him having it no matter what.so just think of it like the "naruto getting the rinnegan" theory and dont let it bother you.


----------



## Samochan (Jun 20, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> The older people all knew that Naruto was Yondaime's son. It's just that being a jinchuuriki overshadowed whatever bonus he might have gotten from being the son of a hokage.



Nowhere it says they know. >_> At least I haven't read such.

But regardless if they know or not, they might gossip about things that lead to the big revelation *_*


----------



## Eliminator (Jun 20, 2008)

I see flashbacks of Jiraiya and Tsunade's moments, and, since history repeats itself, a little NaruSaku development.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 20, 2008)

i predict that naruto will be introduced to the key froggy and then just when something is going to be revealed shika comes barging in to say tsunade we're figured it out, and then next week on naruto ........


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict I will gonna suffer for the wait... Damn! 

What I really hope is that Kishi doesn't delay even more the topic of Naruto's fammily (not in the next chapter but at least in the next arc)


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2008)

AlistairOfKonoha said:


> I see flashbacks of Jiraiya and Tsunade's moments, and, since history repeats itself, a little NaruSaku development.



Anything, but flashbacks....We need action. Like introducing the key and its purpose or Shikamaru failing to crack the code.


----------



## chebmanji (Jun 20, 2008)

The key i guess the key frog will show up and pa frog and key frog will discuss Naruto's future and what he needs to do. I can see at some point Tsunade telling Naruto his true lineage. She will have to explain to him why it was kept secret.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 20, 2008)

vered said:


> actually people  thinking he knows it already.but you wont understand as you are against him having it no matter what.so just think of it like the "naruto getting the rinnegan" theory and dont let it bother you.


what does my personal attitude has to do with understanding of completely laughable idea? Don't get me wrong - I dislike naruto as character, but it's clear as day that he's going to learn equall in strengh to Sasuke's jutsu(s) - probably even not (:amazed) connected with resengan, BUT learning hiraishin is just, not even impossible... it's completelly unreal... physically


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> what does my personal attitude has to do with understanding of completely laughable idea? Don't get me wrong - I dislike naruto as character, but it's clear as day that he's going to learn equall in strengh to Sasuke's jutsu(s) - probably even not (:amazed) connected with resengan, BUT learning hiraishin is just, not even impossible... it's completelly unreal... physically



If naruto doesn't get hiraishin than how is anyone going to hit madara?


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> what does my personal attitude has to do with understanding of completely laughable idea? Don't get me wrong - I dislike naruto as character, but it's clear as day that he's going to learn equall in strengh to Sasuke's jutsu(s) - probably even not (:amazed) connected with resengan, BUT learning hiraishin is just, not even impossible... it's completelly unreal... physically



as i said in your opinion its unreal or impossible.in my opinion its completly possible and logic.our opinions are just different on that part .
i guess we'll just have to wait for the manga to prove either way.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> what does my personal attitude has to do with understanding of completely laughable idea? Don't get me wrong - I dislike naruto as character, but it's clear as day that he's going to learn equall in strengh to Sasuke's jutsu(s) - probably even not (:amazed) connected with resengan, BUT learning hiraishin is just, not even impossible... it's completelly unreal... physically



please explain why you find it unreal, then.

I'm not a big fan of that idea, but it still could very well happen imo, with all that scroll stuff Minato left behind.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> The older people all knew that Naruto was Yondaime's son. It's just that being a jinchuuriki overshadowed whatever bonus he might have gotten from being the son of a hokage.



No, the villagers don't know.  All they know is that Naruto is the Jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi, and to never talk about it.

The only ones that know Naruto's heritage are those close to Minato.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 20, 2008)

next chapter would probably be about decoding the message, and what the message says IMO


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> No, the villagers don't know.  All they know is that Naruto is the Jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi, and to never talk about it.
> 
> The only ones that know Naruto's heritage are those close to Minato.



Of course they know. They know Naruto was born on the day Kyuubi attacked and they know that Yondaime sealed Kyuubi into a newborn baby and since Yondaime couldn't just pull a child out of his ass anyone with common sense should have figured that Yondaime sealed Kyuubi into his own son.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict prophesy and Minato revelations


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

Next chapter Naruto's that jutsu is revealed will it be Hiraishin or a Hurricane jutsu?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I can't believe people _actualy_ thinking Naruto going to learn Hiraishin...



Well since we dunno about Yin-Yang chakra and space-time happens to fall under Yin-Yang, I'm sure even someone who hates Naruto can see why people think that.



Hatifnatten said:


> what does my personal attitude has to do with understanding of completely laughable idea?



Not completely laughable, if it is Hiraishin it won't even be Hiraishin anymore since Naruto has to *complete it* one day.



> Don't get me wrong - I dislike naruto as character, but it's clear as day that he's going to learn equall in strengh to Sasuke's jutsu(s) - probably even not (:amazed) connected with resengan, BUT learning hiraishin is just, not even impossible... *it's completelly unreal.*.. physically



Um you know this is fiction right?



PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> If naruto doesn't get hiraishin than how is anyone going to hit madara?



Exactly.


----------



## Tserge (Jun 20, 2008)

Probably about the code, and maybe showing Sasuke/Akatsuki.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

I predict the Key reveals some stuff like Kyuubi, that jutsu(Hurricane or Hiraishin) then Shikamaru will reveal the code, then it shows Sasuke searching for the Hachibi(if its Kabuto he won't find it on 406 vice-versa if it isn't), and finally it ends with Naruto being told who his parents are.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 20, 2008)

I want revelations and minato flashbacks!!! but i predict that the chapter will be dedicated to shika trying to decipher the code while pa tells naruto about the prophecy and the key and then there is a cliffhanger ending when tsunade tell naruto about minato.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 20, 2008)

i predict one of the following;

shikamaru struggling to decipher the code. maybe while he does this we will get a couple of pages or so of naruto bawling his eyes out.

ooor, shikamaru gets the code quite easily, and everyone is called back to the office. shikamaru then takes a chapter and a half explaining how he got it (as usual) before we actually get the 'key.' 

i also predict few fake spoilers this week 



The Scientist said:


> next chapter would probably be about decoding the message, and what the message says IMO



nooo, kishi would *never* tell us what the message says that quickly. i think we'll figure that part out in about...2 chapters maybe?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 20, 2008)

google.ca said:


> i also predict few fake spoilers this week



There will always be fake spoilers.


----------



## kakashi2 (Jun 20, 2008)

the next chapter is called "the key" so it is either about the frog key and he will learn about that jutsu, training, and his parents or..................

...........it could be about shikamaru finding the key to the code and deciphering it!!!but that would be kind of fast.



I think this chapter wasa better  thatn i thought because i thought kishi would drag naruto being down over a couple of  chapters but thanks to iruks sensie he is already up and about and we can move on next chapter!!!YAY!


----------



## Noctis (Jun 20, 2008)

i think shikas not gonna decipher the code till the chapter after next, and were gonna see either more flashbacks tsunade/ jiraiya, or maybe the toad guy will talk more of the prophechy of whatever.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 20, 2008)

Well looks like Naruto may find out about his parents if they are going to focus on the key next chapter because they would have to tell him who made it and why. That is my hope anyway.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

Tsunade and Jirayia flashback, Shika solves code, Naruto/Tsunade bonding.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Of course they know. They know Naruto was born on the day Kyuubi attacked and they know that Yondaime sealed Kyuubi into a newborn baby and since Yondaime couldn't just pull a child out of his ass anyone with common sense should have figured that Yondaime sealed Kyuubi into his own son.



I disagree, there is nothing in the manga that justifys what you say.

If they knew Naruto was the son of Minato, then there wouldn't be any need to have Naruto take his mother's family name to hide his identity.   And they when talking about Minato, the Sandaime would've told people in first person and not in third person.  Like he did with Iruka in Chapter 2.

Also, go read the Prologue to the first Naruto Novel, people thought literally that Naruto was the Kyuubi as baby Naruto appeared in a flash of light and he floated down to the ground. So all in all they knew he was the Kyuubi Jinchuuriki, but the didn't know he was the son of the Yondaime.


----------



## mee (Jun 20, 2008)

Faild attempts to crack the code and the frog key will arrive maybe grandma frog too.


----------



## Drama (Jun 20, 2008)

-We will see Shikamaru struggle with the " CODE"
-Kakashi will talk to Naruto about his parents
-and end with the scroll toad talk to him about the key

-training talks might happen next chapter about completing "that JUTSU"


----------



## Tawara (Jun 20, 2008)

It's Titled the Key so i'm atleast expecting for kishi to finally answer the question how much of the kyuubi is sealed within Naruto end that debate hopefully 

Otherwise it's 1 of those Chapter leading into an new arc so i see people complaining (Sasutards)

and lastly I doubt Sasuke will appear a well i can dream

I predict Shiki can't figure the code out because either it will need some one intimate with Jiraiya life to understand or it will be based on mega pervert logic


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2008)

well it says the key. seems completely obvious naruto and the frogs will discuss the kyuubi key, how it works maybe. perhaps ma frog and the pain body will get examined also. and maybe shikamaru working on the "code" (which is obviously just page numbers in icha icha paradise lolz so simple)


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 20, 2008)

We need a chapter of only Neji.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I disagree, there is nothing in the manga that justifys what you say.
> 
> If they knew Naruto was the son of Minato, then there wouldn't be any need to have Naruto take his mother's family name to hide his identity.   And they when talking about Minato, the Sandaime would've told people in first person and not in third person.  Like he did with Iruka in Chapter 2.





If you think about it you should notice that there is a glaringly obvious flaw in your logic. Which is that you assume that giving Naruto his mother's name would hide his identity. A figure like the fourth Hokage is under enormous public scrutiny. If one such as him has a lover or is getting a child you can be sure that the entire village soon knows about it and they would know the name of his lover as well. We haven't heard of any other Uzumakis so either Kushina was a solitary child or the sole surviving one. In conclusion whether he's called Uzumaki or Namikaze doesn't change a thing for the adults. 
The only ones who might get tricked are those of Naruto's generation who were too young to know much about Yondaime and that might have been the intention of Sandaime's edict. To hide Naruto's true identity from his peers so he has a chance to make friends.
Furthermore there is the false assumption that the child automatically inherits the father's name and that Naruto didn't to hide him. Especially with old prestigeous families the husband or the children may take the name of the wife to continue the family and seeing how the Uzumakis were a noble family in the Whirlpool country this is just what might have happened.



> Also, go read the Prologue to the first Naruto Novel, people thought literally that Naruto was the Kyuubi as baby Naruto appeared in a flash of light and he floated down to the ground. So all in all they knew he was the Kyuubi Jinchuuriki, but the didn't know he was the son of the Yondaime.



I don't give a damn about the prologue. It's irrelevant, what counts started with chapter 1.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> We need a chapter of only Neji.



i'm sure he'll be featured in the war against akatsuki/taka


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> If you think about it you should notice that there is a glaringly obvious flaw in your logic. Which is that you assume that giving Naruto his mother's name would hide his identity. A figure like the fourth Hokage is under enormous public scrutiny. If one such as him has a lover or is getting a child you can be sure that the entire village soon knows about it and they would know the name of his lover as well. We haven't heard of any other Uzumakis so either Kushina was a solitary child or the sole surviving one. In conclusion whether he's called Uzumaki or Namikaze doesn't change a thing for the adults.
> 
> The only ones who might get tricked are those of Naruto's generation who were too young to know much about Yondaime and that might have been the intention of Sandaime's edict. To hide Naruto's true identity from his peers so he has a chance to make friends.



Heh, don't accuse someone of having bad logic when yours is based on nothing but speculation.  Which in itself isn't illogical.  


I seriously doubt anyone in Konoha would've cared about Minato being with Kushina, because Minato was a well loved Hokage.  And Kushina, remember she was a refugee who obviously grew up in Konoha to the point she was known to both Tsunade and Jiraiya at a young age.

As for Naruto's name change, think about it.  What would be the reasons why Naruto was given the Uzumaki name and not the Namikaze name?   In stories the most traditional excuse is that they are given their mother's name to hide the child from the father's enemies.  And guess what, Minato had lots of powerful enemies out there like Orochimaru and Madara.



bearzerger said:


> Furthermore there is the false assumption that the child automatically inherits the father's name and that Naruto didn't to hide him. Especially with old prestigeous families the husband or the children may take the name of the wife to continue the family and seeing how the Uzumakis were a noble family in the Whirlpool country this is just what might have happened.
> 
> I don't give a damn about the prologue. It's irrelevant, what counts started with chapter 1.



Another assumption on your part.   There is nothing that states Kushina was royality.   Besides, there is no Namikaze's, so your point is mute.

As for the Prologue, get use to it.  Kishi gave the green light to put it in the novel.   So until he recons it in the manga, it's how it is.


----------



## Gokutokage (Jun 20, 2008)

next chapter we'll be all about that code, and i sadly predict the end with someone saying "I GOT IT!, I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS!"


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I predict that jutsu is gonna be Hiraishin or a jutsu making a real hurricane as a counter to Kirin.
> 
> It'll be so annoying if his hurricane jutsu is called Shippuden



That would be an odd name, considering "shippuuden" roughly means "hurricane story/tale/chronicle".


----------



## zuul (Jun 21, 2008)

I predict another Naruto's centric chapter not worth reading.


----------



## .44 (Jun 21, 2008)

Gokutokage said:


> next chapter we'll be all about that code, and i sadly predict the end with someone saying "I GOT IT!, I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS!"



You give it too much credit.  That'll be then end of 407.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Heh, don't accuse someone of having bad logic when yours is based on nothing but speculation.  Which in itself isn't illogical.
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone in Konoha would've cared about Minato being with Kushina, because Minato was a well loved Hokage.  And Kushina, remember she was a refugee who obviously grew up in Konoha to the point she was known to both Tsunade and Jiraiya at a young age.





Yeah, right. Just look at what happens in our own society. The private life of famous people, whether politicians or actors or musicians or else, is of huge interest to the general public. The media is full of it.
Because Minato was so well-loved and revered he would be a prime target of gossip.



> As for Naruto's name change, think about it.  What would be the reasons why Naruto was given the Uzumaki name and not the Namikaze name?   In stories the most traditional excuse is that they are given their mother's name to hide the child from the father's enemies.  And guess what, Minato had lots of powerful enemies out there like Orochimaru and Madara.



All nice and dandy, but that's got nothing to do with the people in the village. It might protect Naruto from outside enemies, but the people in the village won't be so easily fooled.



> Another assumption on your part.   There is nothing that states Kushina was royality.   Besides, there is no Namikaze's, so your point is mute.



Well, a family which has the same name as its country sure sounds like nobility to me. 




> As for the Prologue, get use to it.  Kishi gave the green light to put it in the novel.   So until he recons it in the manga, it's how it is.



Seriously I don't give a f*ck what some guy said in the novel. It's as much real canon as the anime fillers. If it isn't said in the manga it never happened in the manga.  That's how it is.


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe we see Shikamaru decoding the code with the decoding team and they are really frustrated with it. Then we maybe see Tsunade examining the summoning body of Pain (or if it hasn't arrived yet, it will arrive now). Maybe some stuff about Naruto too.

Then at the end we will see Shikamaru going "  !?" as he figures out the code.


----------



## Eliminator (Jun 21, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> Anything, but flashbacks....We need action. Like introducing the key and its purpose or Shikamaru failing to crack the code.


We know Kishi's style. He likes flashbacks, although it makes the manga crappy.

But I still hope for some development between Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## Tawara (Jun 21, 2008)

zuul said:


> I predict another Naruto's centric chapter not worth reading.



Then by all means leave and don't spam the forum with your normal crap for the next week


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

AlphaDragoon said:


> That would be an odd name, considering "shippuuden" roughly means "hurricane story/tale/chronicle".



Then what about Shippuu?



zuul said:


> I predict another Naruto's centric chapter not worth reading.



In your logic Naruto in 2009 will be crap?

Please keep this shit inside the anti Naruto FC and don't attempt to flamebait Naruto fans.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Then what about Shippuu?



Which would also be odd to me. Shippuu is the equivalent of let's say...Rai(thunder), it doesn't stand alone usually.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> Which would also be odd to me. Shippuu is the equivalent of let's say...Rai(thunder), it doesn't stand alone usually.



Oh....


Anyone know how to say Hurricane in japanese?


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Oh....
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to say Hurricane in japanese?



think it's typhoon, could be wrong.

ON TOPIC
next chapter naruto shall learn some more revelations, and will thus set him up for a long absence in manga time for training, leaving panel exclusivity to sasuke, sakura and kakashi.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

I predict we learn what that jutsu is then Naruto leaves and the entire chapter will be people telling him bye.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 21, 2008)

Teamri returns(to smack Shika off course)and maybe more about Naruto past.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jun 21, 2008)

The code gets broken which contains Peins secret and narutos key training


----------



## vered (Jun 21, 2008)

off topic:INUYASHA has ended this past week.about time but i felt the need to point it out
on topic:i cant hope for early spoilers since the last month or so we havent got any.but if this chapter will be dramatic with revelations maybe someone will be generous enough to provide us one day earlier.


----------



## Tawara (Jun 21, 2008)

We Probably will get some sort of either Romance or Fanservive or parody moment

KOnohamuru perverted Jutsu or Ramen Cooks or NaruSaku moments oh boy


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 21, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Oh....
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to say Hurricane in japanese?



english-hirigana-kanji-the kanji that makes it up
barona-ばろな-波樓那-nami rou na
nami-waves, billows
rou-tower, turrent
na-what?

i don't know this way of saying it i know the other which is:

shinmoufu-しんもうふ-迅猛風-jin takeshi kaze
jin-swift, fast
takeshi-fierce, rave, rush, become furious, wildness, strength....etc etc
kaze-wind

if you're wondering why there it is jin instead of shin which is part of the actual reading for shinmoufu, its because kanji (japanese) has more than 1 reading.  such as kaze is how japanese pronouce it and then when it's part of a reading they use the umm 'on' reading (i think).  e.g. kaze = wind i.e. kazekage.  but when in a specific reading such as typhoon it is taifuu.

also if you want to have a good translator (or quite good) go to  and use their dictionary, it gives you kanji and also reading and everything, well usually.


----------



## Fay (Jun 21, 2008)

Shikamaru and naruto will have some pages dedicated to them. Possibly a pairing moment aswell.





zuul said:


> I predict another Naruto's centric chapter not worth reading.


I also agree with this.


----------



## Tiberius (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> No, the villagers don't know.  All they know is that Naruto is the Jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi, and to never talk about it.
> 
> The only ones that know Naruto's heritage are those close to Minato.



And those that do know lived under the law imposed by the 3rd hokage not to openly speak of the Kyuubi in the village.


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2008)

I predict that I'll be coloring Kakashi :WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## Saiai (Jun 21, 2008)

vered said:


> next chapter there will be revalations .maybe naruto will finally know about his parents and more .....



I am hoping for that because Sasuke sure had a lot of his own revalations in a handful of chapters this year.


----------



## xer0 (Jun 21, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> The key....IS.....Icha Icha Paradise....



Yah - ur deffinately onto something. Perhaps related to the pages nos' and chapters in that book.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 21, 2008)

Icha Icha paradise lol.  If that was the case Kakashi would have this settled in no time


----------



## Zelos7V (Jun 21, 2008)

i want naruto to learn about his parents


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe Naruto learns about his parents, also hopefully a little more on the code and Pain


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope we see Mizukage - sama.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 21, 2008)

It's time for moar Kisame


----------



## Gokutokage (Jun 21, 2008)

Zelos7V said:


> i want naruto to learn about his parents



I want that to happen too, i think its the right moment for him to know who his parents were. I believe that knowing this, and also adding the fact of jiraiya's death, naruto would be really encouraged to go training very hard to fight anyone that gets in his path.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2008)

I want Madara to admit he copied Kakuzu's jutsu to add more to his pwn'ness


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 21, 2008)

I want Naruto to train off-screen and come back with a badass theme. Just like Sasuke did.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 21, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> If naruto doesn't get hiraishin than how is anyone going to hit madara?



i'm sorry but i'm just sort of wondering what 'hiraishin' is anyways


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 21, 2008)

never mind... i found it


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I want Naruto to train off-screen and come back with a badass theme. Just like Sasuke did.



No. He'd better train in public this time. Last time he did, he returned with shitty coughimprovementscough . But I know it's gonna be off-screen in reality. But just at least a chapter to see where it leads...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 21, 2008)

in chapter 406 naruto gets him ramen.


----------



## SabakuTaiso (Jun 21, 2008)

Naruto will learn about his parents/the prophecy/and the ying-yang kyuubi chakra.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 21, 2008)

It is looking like Naruto will get a talking from someone and te chapter will end with him saying how he will get stronger and protect Konoha cause that is his nindo


----------



## kakashi2 (Jun 21, 2008)

i doubt that next chapter will be that bad....   i personally did not hate this chapter that much because if kishi wanted he could have dragged out the whole naruto crying thing but he stopped it using iruka cheering him up 

sooooooooo i predict that we will get new revelations and move on. 



and just to add i want to see sasuke catch the 8-tails, and i cant wait for  sakura and kakashi arch (please kishi)!!!!!!!


----------



## p33man (Jun 21, 2008)

There will be more Naruto awesomeness.....the putrid cynicalness of SasuGay will be temporarily stop


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 21, 2008)

i wanna know madara's goal u.u


----------



## yukai_neko (Jun 22, 2008)

> i wanna know madara's goal u.u



Me too  
I hope there's more to it than just revenge on Konoha because his clan rejected him and blah blah blah.

I predict Jiraiya's final message will get decoded... or atleast partially decoded


----------



## ~KabutoMaru~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> The key....IS.....Icha Icha Paradise....



that it soo true! The code, as others have said would be chapter numbers, even page numbers. If this is what happens, sadly shikamaru wont get the code this chapter, simply because 
1.he doesnt read it
2. who would think of the key to a code being in a random book?

if this prediction is true jiraiya will be soo much cooler, i mean who would know back to front, everything that is written in their book word for word?

i also predict naruto having a parent talk with kakashi, since kakashi is his biggest male influence from now since jiraiya is dead, also the start of some Uber training with the froggies and maybe with the help of kakashi and tsunade?


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jun 22, 2008)

you know what'd be crazy? Alright, before I continue, I;m just gonna say I'll admit to it being a stupid statement, but whatever.  What if Kushina was a part of the same clan as Haku, but had left along with Minato before being discriminated against? She did originate in Whirlpool country if I'm not mistaken.   Naruto's 1st elemental nature is Wind and it is looking like his 2nd (if he does get one) will be water.  It'd be crazy if he was actually a part of that clan and has access to his own kekkai genkai; Ice Elemental Jutsu.  I know, its a pretty out there theory, but I thought i'd express it anyway since its looking like Naruto might learn a little of his ancestry.  As for the key decoding thing...I thought it was just Shikamaru's job to bring to the actual people who can decode it; he wasn't instructed to decode it himself though.  He just popped in to ask something else and as Tsunade was leaving to grieve and stroll down memory lane, she instructed Shikamaru to take the code to the decoders.  I could have read it wrong, but I could have sworn that's how it went.  Chances are it won't matter and it'll be Naruto or Kakashi who figures it out due it most likeley having to do with his books.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 22, 2008)

I just hope he learns about his parents.
On other note Jeanne you sig is was cute. I love it.


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i wanna know madara's goal u.u



Same here. It's time to lay down the cards, dammit.


----------



## Orobuto (Jun 22, 2008)

Naruto and Kakashi will figure it out together.

Naruto: Zomg Sensei! I think I found it!
Kakashi: Zomg Naruto, I see it too!
Naruto: The key...
Kakashi: it's...
Naruto: Icha..
Kakashi: Icha..
Naruto 'n Kakashi: Paradise!!!


----------



## Orobuto (Jun 22, 2008)

Naruto and Kakashi will figure it out together.

Naruto: Zomg Sensei! I think I found it!
Kakashi: Zomg Naruto, I see it too!
Naruto: The key...
Kakashi: it's...
Naruto: Icha..
Kakashi: Icha..
Naruto 'n Kakashi: Paradise!!!


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

What I want:
-More awesome Sauce
-Madara's goal
-Pein owning Konoha 
-Sasuke x 8-tails jin smex
pek


What I think:
-More Naruto
-More Sakura
-More Shikamaru (<--I like him though)
-A pairing moment


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> What I want:
> -More awesome Sauce
> -Madara's goal
> -Pein owning Konoha
> ...



what you think is what will probably happen
though i also hope we'll get more madara and pein next chapter.though the key buisness may be quite interestnig,


----------



## DevilSense (Jun 22, 2008)

Trance Kuja said:


> you know what'd be crazy? Alright, before I continue, I;m just gonna say I'll admit to it being a stupid statement, but whatever.  What if Kushina was a part of the same clan as Haku, but had left along with Minato before being discriminated against? She did originate in Whirlpool country if I'm not mistaken.   Naruto's 1st elemental nature is Wind and it is looking like his 2nd (if he does get one) will be water.  It'd be crazy if he was actually a part of that clan and has access to his own kekkai genkai; Ice Elemental Jutsu.  I know, its a pretty out there theory, but I thought i'd express it anyway since its looking like Naruto might learn a little of his ancestry.  As for the key decoding thing...I thought it was just Shikamaru's job to bring to the actual people who can decode it; he wasn't instructed to decode it himself though.  He just popped in to ask something else and as Tsunade was leaving to grieve and stroll down memory lane, she instructed Shikamaru to take the code to the decoders.  I could have read it wrong, but I could have sworn that's how it went.  Chances are it won't matter and it'll be Naruto or Kakashi who figures it out due it most likeley having to do with his books.



lol if Narutos second ele is water than Sauske will really pwn naruto
Fire>wind and Lightning>water


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> lol if Narutos second ele is water than Sauske will really pwn naruto
> Fire>wind and Lightning>water



it dosent work that way.its not pokemon
wind is >lightning and water>fire in the narutoverse.if naruto gets water than he'll be the perfect elemental counter to sasuke.though only if he'll get water of course.


----------



## DevilSense (Jun 22, 2008)

vered said:


> it dosent work that way.its not pokemon
> wind is >lightning and water>fire in the narutoverse.if naruto gets water than he'll be the perfect elemental counter to sasuke.though only if he'll get water of course.



Damn it kishi! I forgot Lightning is earth or something retarded like that


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> Damn it kishi! I forgot Lightning is earth or something retarded like that



First of all naruto doesn't have water element. Fanfiction=/= canon.
Second, Sasuke has 2 elements: lightning ?nd fire.
wind>lightning and fire>wind

I don't see what's the big deal*shrugs*.

Here's hoping for some Sauce in the next chapter.


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> First of all naruto doesn't have water element. Fanfiction=/= canon.
> Second, Sasuke has 2 elements: lightning ?nd fire.
> wind>lightning and fire>wind
> 
> ...



he will appear soon. its kishi after all


----------



## Jesus (Jun 22, 2008)

Naruto gaining another element is possible, his father's name was Namikaze after all, which basically means wind+waves.

I don't really see when he'd get the time to train for it though.



vered said:


> he will appear soon. its kishi after all



I can remember whole arcs without even seeing Sasuke in the past.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 22, 2008)

Fuck Madara, I want to know what's Kisame is planning. He probably want to kill Madara and be the leader of the world 

But seriously, we need moar Sauce... when we saw him last time already, with all those boring Naruto chapters I don't remember


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 22, 2008)

Hatifnatten Fuc&% Sauckay


All naruto Chapter again please


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 22, 2008)

So long as Kishi throws in some Madara I'm happy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to see a pein body autopsy that would be hardcore


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 22, 2008)

TO WHOEVER FIRST SAID THAT THE KEY IS IN ICHA ICHA PARADISE;

COULD THIS BE KAKASHI'S BIG ROLE?!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 22, 2008)

google.ca said:


> TO WHOEVER FIRST SAID THAT THE KEY IS IN ICHA ICHA PARADISE;
> 
> COULD THIS BE KAKASHI'S BIG ROLE?!


Big role... in liking book that accidentally was used as code


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

vered said:


> he will appear soon. its kishi after all


I hope so.


Hatifnatten said:


> Fuck Madara, I want to know what's Kisame is planning. He probably want to kill Madara and be the leader of the world
> 
> But seriously, we need moar Sauce... when we saw him last time already, with all those boring Naruto chapters I don't remember



Kisame is gathering the 7 swordsmen of the mist I think. I do think he's loyal to Madara..


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> First of all naruto doesn't have water element. Fanfiction=/= canon.



However its been hinted many times he'll get Suiton



> Second, Sasuke has 2 elements: lightning ?nd fire.
> wind>lightning and fire>wind



Most Jonin level ninja need 2 elements Naruto wants to be a Kage level ninja therefore he needs at least 2 elements, 3 probably since his future opponent has all elements.



> I don't see what's the big deal*shrugs*.



Then why comment?




Hatifnatten said:


> Fuck Madara, I want to know what's Kisame is planning. He probably want to kill Madara and be the leader of the world
> 
> But seriously, we need moar Sauce... when we saw him last time already, with all those boring Naruto chapters I don't remember



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, No Sasuke or Naruto it must be Madara

Though Naruto should appear just so we can stop speculating on his "that jutsu".




PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> Hatifnatten Fuc&% Sauckay
> 
> 
> All naruto Chapter again please



Nooooo!

If Naruto appears he must leave for training to get stronger.



Sasuke said:


> So long as Kishi throws in some Madara I'm happy.



What no.

It should be all Madara, Pein had a whole chapter so why not Madara?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 22, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, No Sasuke or Naruto it must be Madara


I'm fine with anyone - as long as it's not Naruto whining 
But Madara preferable 



Sandaime said:


> Kisame is gathering the 7 swordsmen of the mist I think. I do think he's loyal to Madara..


I doubt - he wasn't interested in Zabuza sword.
But I hope he won't be just a new show off meal for either Naruto's or Sasuke's new technique


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm fine with anyone - as long as it's not Naruto whining
> But Madara preferable



I doubt Naruto will whine since he got that out of his system in chapter 405.



Sandaime said:


> Kisame is gathering the 7 swordsmen of the mist I think. I do think he's loyal to Madara..



Why exactly would he want them?


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> However its been hinted many times he'll get Suiton


Just like it's been hinted that original team 7 will fly on eagles, Naruto and Sasuke's final battle will have CS2 Sasuke and Sasuke will play a flute? Oh wait.


> Most Jonin level ninja need 2 elements Naruto wants to be a Kage level ninja therefore he needs at least 2 elements, 3 probably since his future opponent has all elements.


I wasn't talking about naruto, I was talking about Sasuke.



Hatifnatten said:


> I doubt - he wasn't interested in Zabuza sword.
> But I hope he won't be just a new show off meal for either Naruto's or Sasuke's new technique


I don't think he wants the swords per se, having the 6 of the 7 swordsmen would be cool imo.
I think Kishi is planning on giving the mist some huge spotlight. Thus the whole Madara=mizukage, and suigetsu = from the mist thingy. I doubt Kisame will be fodder.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Just like it's been hinted that original team 7 will fly on eagles, Naruto and Sasuke's final battle will have CS2 Sasuke and Sasuke will play a flute? Oh wait.



It was hinted Sasuke would get hawks, and it also happened that it was hinted Naruto would get toads



> I wasn't talking about naruto, I was talking about Sasuke.



While implying Naruto will remain with Fuuton only till the end.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So Sasuke will get CS2 again? I guess Sakura will also get all those weapens she had in those covers. Dammit



Notice how one of the covers had shown Sasuke being the lightning God then chapters later we see Kirin



> I was stating facts. Facts=canon. That's all.



So its canon that Naruto will just have Fuuton?


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

*On topic:* I think Shimakaru will play a big role this arc. Possibly a fight with Zetsu. I hope Kishi confirms the ShikaxTemari pairing aswell.
I think that Kishi has portrayed him as the Sarutobi's legacy.

He's going to solve the mystery of Jiraiya's numbers.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

I predict that jutsu is Hiraishin or something using the yin-yang chakra type.


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> *On topic:* I think Shimakaru will play a big role this arc. Possibly a fight with Zetsu. I hope Kishi confirms the ShikaxTemari pairing aswell.
> I think that Kishi has portrayed him as the Sarutobi's legacy.
> 
> He's going to solve the mystery of Jiraiya's numbers.



Nope, Shino should fight Zetsu. For bug reasons.
I hope next chapter will be more dynamic, with no whining, but action finally.
Pein's autopsy. Madara & Sasuke & Kisame. I wanna know wtf is the relationship between Madara and Kisame. And how they plan to infiltrate Leaf.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

I predict a bit of Pein, Madara, Sasuke, and I predict this chapter will revolve around Naruto and perhaps Kakashi.




Sandaime said:


> *On topic:* I think Shimakaru will play a big role this arc. Possibly a fight with Zetsu. I hope Kishi confirms the ShikaxTemari pairing aswell.
> *I think that Kishi has portrayed him as the Sarutobi's legacy.*
> 
> He's going to solve the mystery of Jiraiya's numbers.



What exactly do you think is Sarutobi's legacy

The closest thing he has to a legacy is Minato Namikaze.

I don't think he'll confirm the whole ShikaxTemari paring since this manga isn't a romance manga.

And Zetsu is too important to fight Shikamaru.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 22, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I predict that jutsu is Hiraishin or something using the yin-yang chakra type.



The only way that Jutsu can be Hirashin is if it is some improved version because te old version Yondaime could do easilly enougth with no help from the kyuubi


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> The only way that Jutsu can be Hirashin is if it is some improved version because te old version Yondaime could do easilly enougth with no help from the kyuubi



Maybe its incomplete, wouldn't be surprising really seeing as he used an incomplete jutsu before(Rasengan).


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> Nope, Shino should fight Zetsu. For bug reasons.
> I hope next chapter will be more dynamic, with no whining, but action finally.
> Pein's autopsy. Madara & Sasuke & Kisame. I wanna know wtf is the relationship between Madara and Kisame. And how they plan to infiltrate Leaf.



Hmm...I don't think Shino will have his own 'villain'. I think Shikamaru is the only 'side-character' to get special treatment.
Imo Kishi hasn't hyped him for nothing.

I want to know the relationship between Madara and Zetsu aswell as Madara and Kisame. Especially the former.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

I hope Doku returns...">_>


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 22, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I hope Doku returns...">_>



What           .


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> *Hmm...I don't think Shino will have his own 'villain'.* I think Shikamaru is the only 'side-character' to get special treatment.
> Imo Kishi hasn't hyped him for nothing.
> 
> I want to know the relationship between Madara and Zetsu aswell as Madara and Kisame. Especially the former.



 Don't you see how Shino x Zetsu works out perfectly? One's got bugs, the other one is a giant venus flytrap.

Oh and some spot on Kakashi wouldn't be bad. He should participate in code cracking IMO.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 22, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> Don't you see how Shino x Zetsu works out perfectly? One's got bugs, the other one is a giant venus flytrap.
> 
> Oh and some spot on Kakashi wouldn't be bad. He should participate in code cracking IMO.



I agree if the code is perverted in Nature Kakashi is the only person capable of breaking it


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 22, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> What           .



The guy who used to give us early spoilers.



craZZy88 said:


> Don't you see how Shino x Zetsu works out perfectly? One's got bugs, the other one is a giant venus flytrap.



Sasuke+Naruto are likely to fight Zetsu considering they'll likely have to go through him to fight their desired opponents(Madara and Pein).


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> Don't you see how Shino x Zetsu works out perfectly? One's got bugs, the other one is a giant venus flytrap.
> 
> Oh and some spot on Kakashi wouldn't be bad. He should participate in code cracking IMO.



I know, don't get me wrong I realy do like Shino. It's just that Kishimoto has only given important attention to sasuke, naruto, kakashi, shikamaru and sakura.
It seems like he has 'forgotten' the other rookies..

Yes, I wonder what this 'special event' for kakashi is. Death? Hokage? Or maybe he'll be the one to discover Madaras secrets.

Imo Shikamaru will discover the code. I think Kishi really likes this character. Maybe Shika reads icha icha aswell?


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I know, don't get me wrong I realy do like Shino. It's just that Kishimoto has only given important attention to sasuke, naruto, kakashi, shikamaru and sakura.
> It seems like he has 'forgotten' the other rookies..
> 
> Yes, I wonder what this 'special event' for kakashi is. Death? Hokage? Or maybe he'll be the one to discover Madaras secrets.
> ...



My bets are on the civil war in the village after Tsunade's death and maybe Root overtaking, so that Sakura + Kakashi will be given a spotlight, working against Danzou or something like that. Maybe Kakashi will become a self-proclaimed opposition leader.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 22, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> My bets are on the civil war in the village after Tsunade's death and maybe Root overtaking, so that Sakura + Kakashi will be given a spotlight, working against Danzou or something like that. Maybe Kakashi will become a self-proclaimed opposition leader.



I'm still hoping Kakashi's moment will be him dieing for his students


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I'm still hoping Kakashi's moment will be him dieing for his students



I think it's very possible...I do feel a bit sad about this though, he's a great character imo.

Possibly he'll die against Zetsu, Madara or Danzou (to hype them). I think that the person Kakashi will die against (if it happens ofcourse) will be marked as 'the' or 'a' final villain (depending on wheter Kishi wants one or more final villains).


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 22, 2008)

Madara i would place my bet on


----------



## Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Madara i would place my bet on


This is a possibility. I do believe that Kishi might pull a plottwist however. You never know.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 22, 2008)

wouldn't put it past him


----------



## 24 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think it's very possible...I do feel a bit sad about this though, he's a great character imo.
> 
> Possibly he'll die against Zetsu, Madara or Danzou (to hype them). I think that the person Kakashi will die against (if it happens ofcourse) will be marked as 'the' or 'a' final villain (depending on wheter Kishi wants one or more final villains).



I don't see Kakashi dieing anytime soon. He has been talked about as a possible Hokage candidate and with Tsunade most likely dieing soon, he would probably fit that spot. With Jiraiya and Sandaime dead, Kakashi is as far as we know the last person alive directly associated with Minato. I know the Elders, Tsunade and the villagers obviously know about Minato, but Kakashi worked with him on his team and he knows firsthand what he was like. I think he would be the best person to tell Naruto about his dad. I look foward to Kishi writing more about him this year.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 22, 2008)

any hopes in having early spoilers this week? It will be an exciting chapter for sure! 

It would be a good thing if Naruto participate in decrypting the code, because he might have some usefull information about Jiraiya that can help Shikamaru figuring out the code.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 22, 2008)

i'm not looking forward to this. nothing note-worthy will happen, even if they find out what the key is. it probobly won't be something direct or straight forward i think. like something only a few people would understand. i'm guessing these people are; naruto (maybe), kakashi, and the child of prophecy, if not naruto. maybe the elder frogs would understand.

and think back, waaay back, to right after shika avenged asuma. didn't he find out that lady, what's her face, was pregnant? that's probobly what he wanted to talk to tsunade about.


----------



## Eliminator (Jun 22, 2008)

It will surely contain violence.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 22, 2008)

what if Madara needs to kill all Uchiha so he can use some crazy zombie jutsu j/k
seriously though I think Kakashi's spotlight is coming and it will involve him fighting Madara


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd have to personally agree on the notion that Kakashi will eventually die against the final villain, my guess being Madara. Team 7 needs something to reunite them in the end...and really nothing better comes to mind than their sensei giving his life for some just reason. It's just good storytelling.


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 23, 2008)

Next chapter Naruto will learn the truth about Minato.


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 23, 2008)

mastercilander said:


> Next chapter Naruto will learn the truth about Minato.


God, I hope so!!!


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

naruto will have to learn at least some truths.if its about pein,or minato,kushina,the prophecy,jiraya etc...
i hope we'll have some shocking revelations.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> naruto will have to learn at least some truths.if its about pein,or minato,kushina,the prophecy,jiraya etc...
> i hope we'll have some shocking revelations.



I agree but think Kishi made a slight mistake here. He revealed all this info to his audience and then again to Naruto... meaning we have to sit through it twice. Would have been nice if he could trim some of this stuff down... so we find  out about it along with Naruto


----------



## Gary (Jun 23, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> God, I hope so!!!



same thing


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Jun 23, 2008)

I would rather if Naruto found out about his father from a villain.


----------



## Major (Jun 23, 2008)

Sh4r|ng4n said:


> I would rather if Naruto found out about his father from a villain.


 I agree, it'll make for better action.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 23, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think it's very possible...I do feel a bit sad about this though, he's a great character imo.
> 
> Possibly he'll die against Zetsu, Madara or Danzou (to hype them). I think that the person Kakashi will die against (if it happens ofcourse) will be marked as 'the' or 'a' final villain (depending on wheter Kishi wants one or more final villains).



I don't want Kakashi dying anytime soon! I hope he lives until the end!  But if he were to die, I predict Sasuke will severely weaken him first and then Madara will finish him off. 



Sh4r|ng4n said:


> I would rather if Naruto found out about his father from a villain.



What villain do you think that would be? 

But I predict that Naruto will be informed about his dad by Tsunade or Kakashi. But I'm leaning more towards Kakashi because that would make the most sense since he was his student imo.  Or maybe they'll both tell him at the same time in Tsunade's office, Kakashi's home, or wherever. But I would rather Kakashi tell Naruto the truth though. >_>


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope this chapter will be an interesting one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

ok, how about Madara's face atlast


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> ok, how about Madara's face atlast



I hope his face will be revealed in the near future. Say errm.. in 5-7 chapters from now? :amazed Or earlier would be great!  But if he were to show his face when attacking Konoha, I predict he will reveal it Tsunade in her office 10 ft. away from her desk. He'll will be taking it off all cool like and Tsunade will be shouting: 

Tsunade: *standing infront of her desk and window is broken behind her* "YOU ARE-!"
Madara: *takes off mask and is smiling evily* Mwah! >

Or something cool like that.  Or I predict he will take off his mask infront of Naruto or Kakashi first.


----------



## cozapple (Jun 23, 2008)

TALK ABOUT THE KEY,
YEOWWWWW


----------



## Major (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> ok, how about Madara's face atlast


 We have a better chance of seeing Kisame naked


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

The Major said:


> We have a better chance of seeing Kisame naked


Which I too find very interesting too see 

I mean what he got down there 



> I hope his face will be revealed in the near future. Say errm.. in 5-7 chapters from now?  Or earlier would be great!  But if he were to show his face when attacking Konoha, I predict he will reveal it Tsunade in her office 10 ft. away from her desk. He'll will be taking it off all cool like and Tsunade will be shouting:
> 
> Tsunade: *standing infront of her desk and window is broken behind her* "YOU ARE-!"
> Madara: *takes off mask and is smiling evily* Mwah! >
> ...


We basicaly saw half of his face - what's the point in hiding it, we know he's not familiar character =\


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> We basicaly saw half of his face - what's the point in hiding it, we know he's not familiar character =\



Well it will be dramatic when he reveals his whole face in the manga. Even though we did get the two sides of his faces on a cover page and in chapter 397. The point is, I just want the mask revealing to be dramatic!  That is all and I will be happy!


----------



## calimike (Jun 23, 2008)

cozapple said:


> TALK ABOUT THE KEY,
> YEOWWWWW



That's what I talk about.  Madara's face as same as Madara hmself, right?


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2008)

Inu Hero said:


> Well it will be dramatic when he reveals his whole face in the manga. Even though we did get the two sides of his faces on a cover page and in chapter 397. The point is, I just want the mask revealing to be dramatic!  That is all and I will be happy!



Yup. I just hope it's not that sort of dramatic like shark teeth, or other sort of extreme fugliness. Oh and Danzou's face/eyes better to be revealed soon. That would equally dramatic.

And as for naked Kisame - hell yeah.


----------



## Gary (Jun 23, 2008)

The Major said:


> I agree, it'll make for better action.



yes it would but kishi isn't going to be thinking of it


----------



## Sollet (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict a step closer to cracking the code


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I'd have to personally agree on the notion that Kakashi will eventually die against the final villain, my guess being Madara. Team 7 needs something to reunite them in the end...and really nothing better comes to mind than their sensei giving his life for some just reason. It's just good storytelling.



Its been foreshadowed that Naruto will succeed where Jiraiya failed and protecting his sensei is one of them.



Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> I agree but think Kishi made a slight mistake here. He revealed all this info to his audience and then again to Naruto... meaning we have to sit through it twice. Would have been nice if he could trim some of this stuff down... so we find  out about it along with Naruto



There might be some stuff Jiraiya left out.



Sh4r|ng4n said:


> I would rather if Naruto found out about his father from a villain.



Probably not since no villain has knowledge of Naruto's parents.



Hatifnatten said:


> ok, how about Madara's face atlast



He's too important for this chapter


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 23, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> Yup. I just hope it's not that sort of dramatic like shark teeth, or other sort of extreme fugliness. Oh and Danzou's face/eyes better to be revealed soon. That would equally dramatic.
> 
> And as for naked Kisame - hell yeah.



 Well Madara has wrinkles and possibly a missing eye since there is no hole on the left side of the mask and on the chapter 398 cover, his left eye was gone. But you never know... he could've replaced it the last 100 years and he's just hiding it.  But I think Madara will be quite attractive under his mask.  Imo, if he was ugly, his coolness factor would drop WAY DOWN. .______.

And yes, Danzou's eye! I just hope he doesn't have a sharingan eye.  Imo, we have enough of them already. >_> If he even has an eye under those bandages, I hope it's something cool and different! Like a new bloodline! 

*Sollet:* No!  I want the whole code. D:


----------



## patocp (Jun 23, 2008)

Kakashi duels Madara, and sees his face! but his throat crushed in battle, he summons a dog, and leaves a code.

Tusnade: Shikamaru decode this as well, i dont care if everyone has stopped working for the day

Shika: another one


----------



## Major (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Which I too find very interesting too see
> 
> I mean what he got down there


 If it's as fishy as his face, I'm afraid to find out 



Gary said:


> yes it would but kishi isn't going to be thinking of it


 Maybe he'll feel inspired, and surprise us 



Sollet said:


> I predict a step closer to cracking the code


 I kinda hope that Shika can't figure it ALL out.

It would create an amp oppurtunity (if it is related to that book Jiraiya wrote) for Naruto to find out that Jiraiya named him, because if Tsunade recognises some of the code, she'll probably get the book.

Although Kishi isn't probably thinking about that, either


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2008)

The Major said:


> If it's as fishy as his face, I'm afraid to find out
> 
> Maybe he'll feel inspired, and surprise us
> 
> ...



I also hope so. Shika has no relation to J-man whatsoever. It's much more relevant if Naruto or/and Kakashi find the clue. Afterall, Shika has been given a spotlight already


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Which I too find very interesting too see
> 
> I mean what he got down there



Probably something huge and scaly...like I saw in some fanart once >_>


Key's next chapter. People talking 

I hope Naruto's parents are mentioned soon.  Whether he knows about it yet or not, it's still important.


----------



## Sollet (Jun 23, 2008)

The Major said:


> It would create an amp oppurtunity (if it is related to that book Jiraiya wrote) for Naruto to find out that Jiraiya named him, because if Tsunade recognises some of the code, she'll probably get the book.
> 
> Although Kishi isn't probably thinking about that, either



I dunno maybe it'll be something like Shika allmost got it figured out and something is missing and then Naruto says something I guess obvious.. and Shika goes AH MAH GAWD YER A GENIOUS! NARUTO! WHY DIDN'T I THinK Of THAT!?


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take for them to realize what the code is? 3-5 chapters me think.


----------



## Major (Jun 23, 2008)

Sollet said:


> I dunno maybe it'll be something like Shika allmost got it figured out and something is missing and then Naruto says something I guess obvious.. and Shika goes AH MAH GAWD YER A GENIOUS! NARUTO! WHY DIDN'T I THinK Of THAT!?


 That is pretty much what I'm hoping for.  Naruto was closer to Jiraiya than anybody, so it'll be cool if he could piece the final parts together.


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 23, 2008)

Somebody give me fake spoilers?


----------



## uby (Jun 23, 2008)

Fake spoilers:

Naruto cries some more.
Sasuke too.
So does Tsunade.
And Kakashi.
Pain causes it to rain.
And Shikamaru is sexing Temari and Ino at the same time.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 23, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I wonder how long it will take for them to realize what the code is? 3-5 chapters me think.



Only if that chapters are about other parts of the story. We'll likely have the next chapter focused on deciphering the code (we're given some hints by kishi) and then when they finaly get the code down chapter ends (typical). Then next chapters are focused on other things and we will know when finally Tsunade decides to tell Naruto and the others about the message. Maybe in the meantime Naruto will know about his parents or talk with the toads.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

No monday spoilers 

I'm disappointed. 



I predict some Minato talk.


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> Only if that chapters are about other parts of the story. We'll likely have the next chapter focused on deciphering the code (we're given some hints by kishi) and then when they finaly get the code down chapter ends (typical). Then next chapters are focused on other things and we will know when finally Tsunade decides to tell Naruto and the others about the message. Maybe in the meantime Naruto will know about his parents or talk with the toads.



Yeah, I guess you are right. If chapter is fully focused on Naruto then yeah it's likely going to end with them finding out the code. Although  I have my doubts about  Shikamaru figuring it out without Jiraiya's book.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict another emo Naruto chapter when the key toad tells him who his dad is


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I predict another emo Naruto chapter when the key toad tells him who his dad is



God save us, if so. I'm fed up with characters spazzing-out. Though, it's morer likely that next chapter would be fully dedicated to code cracking and maybe a little about Pein.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict that "the key" is the key to the encryption and that the writing on the frog tells Konoha that they are all gonna die.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 23, 2008)

The key is probably going to point to something that will need to be retreived and will thus be the next mission of Konoha...


----------



## Topher (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> No monday spoilers
> 
> I'm disappointed.
> 
> ...



When uchihas are back in the scene we will have a monday spoiler.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 23, 2008)

i predict some team hawk action


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2008)

I want some froggies


----------



## silvr (Jun 23, 2008)

i predict pein will be revealed as naruto's long lost brother.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict PAIN


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> God save us, if so. I'm fed up with characters spazzing-out. Though, it's morer likely that next chapter would be fully dedicated to code cracking and maybe a little about Pein.


Since i said "The Key" it'll probably be about that jutsu.


----------



## Casket (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict a funeral chapter.


----------



## ace_skoot (Jun 23, 2008)

naruto will apologize to the 5th, and she will tell him not to worry about it, the scroll frog will tell naruto that they have to continue the key training he and j-man began, which includes "that" jutsu, and pa frog tells him he will help with naruto's training also, the next 2-3 chapters will be switching back and forth between code breaking, and pein's body postmortem


----------



## Syntaxis (Jun 23, 2008)

Chapter 406: Jiraiya's Legacy

Naruto wakes up in his bed again, it looks like a beautiful day. He looks up into the sky, no clouds, nothing.

Naruto, thinking: "It seems nobody has time to be mourning.."

He walks outside and spots Shikamaru walking down the street with Tsunade's photo of Pa Frog's back.

Shikamaru: "Oy, Naruto!"
Naruto: "?"
Shikamaru: "I'm just on my way to the 5th.. but I have a question you might be able to answer.."
Naruto: "What is it?"
Shikamaru: "I decoded most of Jiraiya's message, but this last number doesn't make any sense."
Shikamaru: "The other numbers were reversed references to his books, referencing to enemy encounters."
Naruto: "Enemy.. encounters..?"
Shikamaru: "The 7th number is 15.. but Jiraiya never wrote his 7th book.."
Naruto: "Ah.."
Shikamaru: "Do you know if.."
Naruto: "Jiraiya-sensei wrote that book.. gave me the only copy.. and now, Kakashi-sensei has it..!"

Switch to Tsunade's office.

Kakashi: "Godaime-sama.. I didn't know you liked reading these books, too.."
Tsunade: "..."
Tsunade: "Don't be stupid. It's related to the code. Shikamaru?"
Shikamaru: "Yes. Can I..?"
Kakashi hands him the book, frowning.
Naruto and Sakura look at eachother, clearly exited to find out what this is all about.
Shikamaru: "15.. page 51.."
Shikamaru reads the page.
Everybody looks anxious.
Shikamaru: "I.."
Everyone: "!!"
Shikamaru: "I don't get it.."
Shikamaru: "The first 6 numbers describe enemy encounters, detailed physical appearances and abilities.."
Shikamaru: "But this page.. describes.."

Page change to Madara.

Madara: ".. Sasuke.."
Madara: "Heh.. He has no idea of his importance.."
Zetsu: "Is it wise to send him after such a powerful creature, then?"
Madara: "He'll be fine.. it's his destiny."
Zetsu: "What about the plan?"
Zetsu: "It won't be long before Konoha finds out about it, too."
Madara: "That's not important."
Madara stands up, takes off his mask.
Madara: "They don't have Sasuke. We do."

We see Madara's full face.

Madara: "Time to pay little Tsunade a visit."

Next chapter: Memorial.


----------



## FRS Naruto (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict that Tsunade will have one on one conversation with Naruto about Jaraiya.  Not as Hokage, but as friend of Jaraiya.  Afterward, she'll act like Hokage again and explain to him about his father.  And how scroll frog will be helping him unlock the seal.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 23, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> Chapter 406: Jiraiya's Legacy
> 
> Naruto wakes up in his bed again, it looks like a beautiful day. He looks up into the sky, no clouds, nothing.
> 
> ...




Is that your prediction?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

It's part of Syntaxis' weekly fanfic.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 23, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> Chapter 406: Jiraiya's Legacy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's... pretty good!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 23, 2008)

It's one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 23, 2008)

Jiraiya's code is not about Pain's bodies imo, it would be completely  useless, because their abilities must be vastly different from those they had when the Sannin met them first...

it will be about Pain's identity.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Jiraiya's code is not about Pain's bodies imo, it would be completely  useless, because their abilities must be vastly different from those they had when the Sannin met them first...
> 
> it will be about Pain's identity.



I agree it will be about pein's identity


----------



## niyesuH (Jun 23, 2008)

that one is good.. but to much talking again.. Kishi is really delaying this


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> that one is good.. but to much talking again.. Kishi is really delaying this



Kishi ?      .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanx god Kishi don't write crap like that. No offence.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thanx god Kishi don't write crap like that. No offence.



And what was so bad about it?


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 23, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> Chapter 406: Jiraiya's Legacy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



]






*Dan is Madara*:WOW


----------



## niyesuH (Jun 23, 2008)

i tought it was a spoiler forgive me


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

i hope that we will have madara this chapter TT


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i hope that we will have madara this chapter TT



And i hope we've had enougth of the uchiha for a while


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> And i hope we've had enougth of the uchiha for a while


i just wanna know what he wants...the sidenote of 404 made me think that he would discover what madara wants in the last chapter T_T


----------



## Jesus (Jun 23, 2008)

nah ...

next chapter will be Pain-related.

maybe we'll see Nagato woo! :WOW


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> nah ...
> 
> next chapter will be Pain-related.
> 
> maybe we'll see Nagato woo! :WOW



He has been absent for a while it woulfd be good to see what he's up too


----------



## Estess (Jun 23, 2008)

Jiraiya's code should reveal Pain's true identity, if I'm not mistaken.

This weeks chapter though talks about The Key which I believe is Naruto's key, so I don't think we'll hear about the code before the next few chapters; it's all about Naruto's training with the frogs now!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 23, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Jiraiya's code is not about Pain's bodies imo, it would be completely  useless, because their abilities must be vastly different from those they had when the Sannin met them first...
> 
> it will be about Pain's identity.




That's what I think also 

If the bodies retained their original abilities than Jiraiya would have recognized the bodies sooner. He only recognized them by their appearance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> nah ...
> 
> next chapter will be Pain-related.
> 
> maybe we'll see Nagato woo! :WOW


aaaaaaaaah would be good too! XD


----------



## Syntaxis (Jun 23, 2008)

Meh.. I just write down whatever I think is plausible-ish whenever work allows for a small break 

It's not a spoiler, it's a prediction - in the predictions topic


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Syntaxis said:


> Meh.. I just write down whatever I think is plausible-ish whenever work allows for a small break
> 
> It's not a spoiler, it's a prediction - in the predictions topic



but isn't the next chapter called the key


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Estess said:


> Jiraiya's code should reveal Pain's true identity, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> This weeks chapter though talks about The Key which I believe is Naruto's key, so I don't think we'll hear about the code before the next few chapters; it's all about Naruto's training with the frogs now!



Looking forward to the training it'll be awesome


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2008)

Any fakes yet?


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

no, no  fakes.its pretty slow on 2ch at the moment.tommorow though expect for some.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Fakes are always fun to read espeically if their done by Mfauli


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> no, no  fakes.its pretty slow on 2ch at the moment.tommorow though expect for some.


oh okay.



-Maya- said:


> Fakes are always fun to read espeically if their done by Mfauli


Half of the time I enjoy the fakes more than the real ones lol.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Jun 23, 2008)

The code is about Pein's identity.  Jaraiya figured out during the fight that he had come across each one of the bodies at some point in his life and travels, signalling that it was someone who he knew or was aware of and that Tsunade would be aware of as well.

Given his shock, I would say it was some one we've come across or who's name has already been introduced.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

Can't believe people actually want to see a training arc. I don't care if Naruto trains but please spare me the boredom and make it offscreen.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

Ofkinheimer said:


> The code is about Pein's identity.  Jaraiya figured out during the fight that he had come across each one of the bodies at some point in his life and travels, signalling that it was someone who he knew or was aware of and that Tsunade would be aware of as well.
> 
> Given his shock, I would say it was some one we've come across or who's name has already been introduced.



Where have you been? Everyone knows the true identity of Pein is that little fat kid from Yondis team who was jealous of all that lovin' Jiraiya gave Minato.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Can't believe people actually want to see a training arc. I don't care if Naruto trains but please spare me the boredom and make it offscreen.


I agree. 
Kishi should use that time to focus on Sakura and Kakashi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Can't believe people actually want to see a training arc. I don't care if Naruto trains but please spare me the boredom and make it offscreen.


for gods sake...one arc with frogs and train will kill me


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've always enjoyed the training arcs. They give much needed insight into how the Narutoverse actually works. I hope this time we get an explination of ying/yang chakra and how it effects jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

oh noes 


well if we get it mistured...perhaps...uu


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> I've always enjoyed the training arcs. They give much needed insight into how the Narutoverse actually works. I hope this time we get an explination of ying/yang chakra and how it effects jutsu.


No need to fear that explanation is sure to come, but three to five chapters are enough to show Naruto's training the rest can happen offscreen. One chapter to show where and with whom he trains, one to show what he wants to accomplish one to explain how it works and one where he finally succeeds after a long struggle would be pretty much the ideal.


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

yea we might get explanation about ying-yang from the frogs.thats a good thing.though i think most of it will be off screen.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2008)

I sure hope this chapter we will pa frog,Kakashi and the rest of Konoha getting serious.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Can't believe people actually want to see a training arc. I don't care if Naruto trains but please spare me the boredom and make it offscreen.



Fan bias it would seem




> I've always enjoyed the training arcs. They give much needed insight into how the Narutoverse actually works. I hope this time we get an explination of ying/yang chakra and how it effects jutsu.



Indeed 

I hope pein Is Kushina


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict Sakura will cheer Tsunade up. 

I have no problems with a training arc. As long as Naruto is shirtless the whole time. 

So, Kakashi is next in line for screentime abuse?


----------



## Fay (Jun 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I predict Sakura will cheer Tsunade up.


It's possible. It did seem she knew how Tsunade felt, afterall she got an angry look when naruto insulted Tsunade and she told Shika to back off when he wouldn't leave Tsunade alone.

Imo this or next chapter will be the beginning of a new fight.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Fan bias it would seem



Ok? I wouldn't even want to see Sasuke training. So what's your point? I'm bias'd towards having something interesting to read? Ok, thanks.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 23, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> That's what I think also
> 
> If the bodies retained their original abilities than Jiraiya would have recognized the bodies sooner. He only recognized them by their appearance.


exactly 



Master Chief said:


> Half of the time I enjoy the fakes more than the real ones lol.


Depends mostly on the quality of the fake. Although we have been getting some very good ones, from time to time...
I remember the one with the ancient bijuu-fighting civilization, and Pain being an AI.



AoshiKun said:


> I agree.
> Kishi should use that time to focus on Sakura and Kakashi.


I heard somewhere that this interview of Kishimoto was a fake, was it ever confirmed?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Ok? I wouldn't even want to see Sasuke training. So what's your fucking point? I'm bias'd towards having something interesting to read? Ok, thanks.



all i'm saying is that it's very foolish not wanteing to see a training arc for reasons already mentioned


----------



## Jesus (Jun 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I predict Sakura will cheer Tsunade up.


I support this. 



> I have no problems with a training arc. As long as Naruto is shirtless the whole time.


I support this as well


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> all i'm saying is that it's very foolish not wanteing to see a training arc for reasons already mentioned



And I think it's very "foolish" that you care if I want to see a training arc or not. And nah, Sandaime, I just put these people on my ignore list. Then they can't flamebait me anymore cause I won't know what the hell they're saying.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 23, 2008)

Shika no get what happening with the code cuz it will pry be something that only naruto, kakashi, and tsunade will get cuz they all new jiraya well


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> And I think it's very "foolish" that you care if I want to see a training arc or not. And nah, Sandaime, I just put these people on my ignore list. Then they can't flamebait me anymore cause I won't know what the hell they're saying.



if i offended you i'm sorry i just can't understand why anyone would say no to a training arc


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 23, 2008)

well, we still need to hear the message Jiraiya left, and naruto still needs to speak to pa frog. I imagine all that would be dealt with in this week's chapter.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Ok? I wouldn't even want to see Sasuke training. So what's your point? I'm bias'd towards having something interesting to read? Ok, thanks.



Unlike Naruto, Sasuke never has to train, he can do everything immediately by default. Naruto is the one at whose side we learn ourselves through the shinobi world so training arcs can't be helped they are essential for world building.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

This chapter seems like it's going to be pretty straightforward. We'll see the key frog and maybe we'll even learn what the hell Naruto plans to do with it. _Maybe_ we'll learn about his parents but I'm still somewhat doubting it. If I had to guess I'd say the chapters going to end with a "You can surpass Jiraiya with this training" type line. And _hopefully_ in the following weeks his training takes place offscreen and we get the Sakura/Kakashi focus Kishi promised oh so long ago. That's my prediction/wish in a nutshell.



bearzerger said:


> Unlike Naruto, Sasuke never has to train, he can do everything immediately by default. Naruto is the one at whose side we learn ourselves through the shinobi world so training arcs can't be helped they are essential for world building.



That's fine if ya believe that and all but there's plenty of other oppurtunities to explain the shinobi world outside of training arcs. The reason Kishi rarely does though is because the manga is intended for 12 year olds and little kids eat up training arcs like candy. Every single shonen seems to have them and each one is equally boring/dull/waste of precious panel time. Just my opinion


----------



## Fay (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> This chapter seems like it's going to be pretty straightforward. We'll see the key frog and maybe we'll even learn what the hell Naruto plans to do with it. _Maybe_ we'll learn about his parents but I'm still somewhat doubting it. If I had to guess I'd say the chapters going to end with a "You can surpass Jiraiya with this training" type line. And _hopefully_ in the following weeks his training takes place offscreen and we get the Sakura/Kakashi focus Kishi promised oh so long ago. That's my prediction/wish in a nutshell.



I expect the Root plot is going to be introduced this arc. We haven't had a fight for more than 2 months, so I also expect the next fight beginning this chapter or next chapter.
I think Tsunade will have the next fight.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2008)

I could do with some Sauce


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I expect the Root plot is going to be introduced this arc. We haven't had a fight for more than 2 months, so I also expect the next fight beginning this chapter or next chapter.
> I think Tsunade will have the next fight.



Has it really been that long? Seems like the fighting has been nonstop for awhile now but you may be right. I can't say I'm actually wanting a fight right now but if that's what it takes to further develop Sakura and/ Kakashi then so be it. Team 7 as a whole needs their time, not just Naruto or Sasuke. Even if I'm not a fan of Sakura she needs to be tied in as something other than a fangirl.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I expect the Root plot is going to be introduced this arc. We haven't had a fight for more than 2 months, so I also expect the next fight beginning this chapter or next chapter.
> I think Tsunade will have the next fight.



Tsunade fight that would be so awesome


----------



## Fay (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I could do with some Sauce


Maybe we'll see him for one page this chapter >_< ?


Bonds said:


> Has it really been that long? Seems like the fighting has been nonstop for awhile now but you may be right. I can't say I'm actually wanting a fight right now but if that's what it takes to further develop Sakura and/ Kakashi then so be it. Team 7 as a whole needs their time, not just Naruto or Sasuke. Even if I'm not a fan of Sakura she needs to be tied in as something other than a fangirl.


I don't really care for Sakura either, but Tsunade dying has been hinted strongly in the jump festa. Add to this, that Jiraiya warned Tsunade for Root, and Danzou was introduced as 'hating Tsunade'.


-Maya- said:


> Tsunade fight that would be so awesome


Yes, I hope Kishi handles the fight (if there will be one ofcourse) well.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I predict Sakura will cheer Tsunade up.
> 
> I have no problems with a training arc. As long as Naruto is shirtless the whole time.
> 
> So, Kakashi is next in line for screentime abuse?



and you know this maaannn.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 23, 2008)

the chapter is going to be about Naruto's new hax prophesy lolz.



Sandaime said:


> It's possible. It did seem she knew how Tsunade felt, afterall she got an angry look when naruto insulted Tsunade and she told Shika to back off when he wouldn't leave Tsunade alone.



Sakura would sex cheer Tsunade up. 



T-Rex said:


> I support this.
> 
> 
> I support this as well


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

I swear if Kishi's idea of developing Kakashi and Sakura is helping Naruto train I'm gonna be pretty pissed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2008)

Naruto's always had his major training shown on-screen since this mangas started. Chakra training, Chuunin Exam Finals training, Rasengan training, Fuuton training, it's all been shown on-screen. The only training that hasn't was the one over the timeskip and those usually aren't shown. 

He will have his next training session on-screen, it will not be off-screen and if it is then it'll be exactly like his last training session. We'll see alot of it but not all of it. Then Naruto comes back better than ever. 

But rest assure, we will see it. Kishi's always showed us Naruto training and the chances of him not doing it aren't high at all.

Anyway, the chapter will be about Naruto's key, the prophecy and hopefully at the end we hear about Minato and Kushina. This arc more than likely will revolve around Naruto's training and Kakashi/Sakura's development. Not sure exactly what they'll do but I wouldn't be surprised if Root is involved and Tsunade is killed.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 23, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's always had his major training shown on-screen since this mangas started. Chakra training, Chuunin Exam Finals training, Rasengan training, Fuuton training, it's all been shown on-screen. The only training that hasn't was the one over the timeskip and those usually aren't shown.
> 
> He will have his next training session on-screen, it will not be off-screen and if it is then it'll be exactly like his last training session. We'll see alot of it but not all of it. Then Naruto comes back better than ever.
> 
> But rest assure, we will see it. Kishi's always showed us Naruto training and the chances of him not doing it aren't high at all.



Doesn't mean I want to see it or that I think it's good writing. I wasn't debating if it was going to happen, just that I didn't want it to happen. I'm all for some Naruto screentime, I just prefer it be for something outside of training.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

If Naruto gets a New training then he should get a new outfit too he's starting to look real frumpy in that jumpsuit


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> That's fine if ya believe that and all but there's plenty of other oppurtunities to explain the shinobi world outside of training arcs. The reason Kishi rarely does though is because the manga is intended for 12 year olds and little kids eat up training arcs like candy. Every single shonen seems to have them and each one is equally boring/dull/waste of precious panel time. Just my opinion



There aren't that many opportunities. In long shounen series the protagonist can't be omniscient. He can't know all the rules, because then we would never get a proper explanation and there's no growth of the character. So instead the protagonist is usually a blank slate which gets filled as things go on. And you can only have so many flashbacks and storytelling chapters there is still need for physical lessons and that means a training arc. Without them it breaks the suspension of disbelief and that can ruin a manga.
Of course you can always draw a manga where the characters are static and where the world has nor rules so there's no need for such, like One Piece and Fairy Tail, but those are so crazy the characters are inhuman.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Doesn't mean I want to see it or that I think it's good writing. I wasn't debating if it was going to happen, just that I didn't want it to happen.


It's good writing for us to see his training on-screen while seeing his development rather than not seeing it after. That way we'll see Naruto's change from who he is now to who he will become, we can see the majority of what he's learning and then finally we'll be able to see his hardwork come in handy once it's done. Considering his huge change coming up it's only appropriate for us to see how it happens rather than leaving it blank, to much speculation on other's parts. He's not like Sasuke, we don't have to see his training session in order for it to be effective. Naruto's just a different character. We've seen in the past that seeing Naruto's training sessions have a larger result rather than not seeing it. 

Now I agree that we won't see all of his training but most of it we'll see or hear about during. I don't see how it would be bad writing.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I swear if Kishi's idea of developing Kakashi and Sakura is helping Naruto train I'm gonna be pretty pissed.



I second this.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> There aren't that many opportunities. In long shounen series the protagonist can't be omniscient. He can't know all the rules, because then we would never get a proper explanation and there's no growth of the character. So instead the protagonist is usually a blank slate which gets filled as things go on. And you can only have so many flashbacks and storytelling chapters there is still need for physical lessons and that means a training arc. Without them it breaks the suspension of disbelief and that can ruin a manga.
> Of course you can always draw a manga where the characters are static and where the world has nor rules so there's no need for such, like One Piece and Fairy Tail, but those are so crazy the characters are inhuman.



Brilliant absolutly brilliant


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Maybe we'll see him for one page this chapter >_< ?



I don't want Ifs, buts or maybes! 

I've grow accustom to getting my special Sauce each week, me not getting my Sauce will be weird and un-bearing. It's far too soon for me to go on without it. It takes time of course but i just want a bit more


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't want Ifs, buts or maybes!
> 
> I've grow accustom to getting my special Sauce each week, me not getting my Sauce will be weird and un-bearing. It's far too soon for me to go on without it. It takes time of course but i just want a bit more



er How does someone respond to this?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't want Ifs, buts or maybes!
> 
> I've grow accustom to getting my special Sauce each week, me not getting my Sauce will be weird and un-bearing. It's far too soon for me to go on without it. It takes time of course but i just want a bit more


Who knows, maybe he'll even change his outfit again


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2008)

Topher said:


> When uchihas are back in the scene we will have a monday spoiler.



Correction if Doku were back at the scene we'd have a Monday spoiler.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> er How does someone respond to this?



Er don't respond to it.



Hatifnatten said:


> Who knows, maybe he'll even change his outfit again



 The Cloak dream is gone Russian, i have no interest in Sasuke's fashion sense anymore.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Who knows, maybe he'll even change his outfit again



Naruto need is more


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The Cloak dream is gone Russian, i have no interest in Sasuke's fashion sense anymore.


Not quite. As you might know - Akatsuki cloak is, in fact, worn on top of your regular clothes. So to appear in it - all Sasuke need to do, is to be brainwashed by Madara just a bit further  



> Naruto need is more


Agree. If it's gonna be all black, I'll put him in my sig for month.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 23, 2008)

Hopefully Naruto's lil training session and growth isn't pain sacking.  Also..If Kishi is going to focus attention on Sakura and Kakashi by making them help Naruto meet his potential, thats going to suck.  The idea I was getting was focus on them themselves.  I guess not....


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Hopefully Naruto's lil training session and growth isn't pain sacking.  Also..If Kishi is going to focus attention on Sakura and Kakashi by making them help Naruto meet his potential, thats going to suck.  The idea I was getting was focus on them themselves.  I guess not....



As bad as them becoming cheerleaders for Naruto sounds it would be better than nothing at all latly Kishi has neglected them nearly as much as he did in part 1


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

So vered, what Nippon folks are talking about on 2chan?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So vered, what Nippon folks are talking about on 2chan?



I predict they are talking about someone's penis


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Not quite. As you might know - Akatsuki cloak is, in fact, worn on top of your regular clothes. So to appear in it - all Sasuke need to do, is to be brainwashed by Madara just a bit further
> 
> 
> Agree. If it's gonna be all black, I'll put him in my sig for month.



it will never be all black there will always be orange in it no matter how cool the outfit itself may be.you should say if he'll get a new cool outfit,than youll put him on your sig for a month ,there are better chances for that.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 23, 2008)

Naruto needs a long Cloak.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> it will never be all black there will always be orange in it no matter how cool the outfit itself may be.you should say if he'll get a new cool outfit,than youll put him on your sig for a month ,there are better chances for that.



All Naruto really needs is a flag vest to cover up the ugly parts of his outfit


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So vered, what Nippon folks are talking about on 2chan?



heres a spoiler(though probably fake and too short):

バレ
爺カエルと巻物カエルで封印を解く云々
解いたあとに力をうまく使えるように修行するって爺カエルが言う


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> heres a spoiler(though probably fake and too short):
> 
> バレ
> 爺カエルと巻物カエルで封印を解く云々
> 解いたあとに力をうまく使えるように修行するって爺カエルが言う



Even if it's fake it's still probably true.


----------



## Tobi01 (Jun 23, 2008)

As long as this chapter is more about Naruto+key+anything Konoha...I'm happy.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

so who can translate?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> it will never be all black there will always be orange in it no matter how cool the outfit itself may be.you should say if he'll get a new cool outfit,than youll put him on your sig for a month ,there are better chances for that.


I'm not putting anything orange in my sig. It will insult present awesomness 



> heres a spoiler(though probably fake and too short):
> 
> バレ
> 爺カエルと巻物カエルで封印を解く云々
> 解いたあとに力をうまく使えるように修行するって爺カエルが言う


Spoiler
Pa frog and Scroll frog solving the seal
After succesfuly solving it, in order to be able to use power freely, Pa frog offers training.

Well, this is what everyone expect, and what not going to happend


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Aslong as there is a Yin Yang  explanation i'd be happy even if Naruto grew tails and cat ears


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not putting anything orange in my sig. It will insult present awesomness
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yea  anyone can guess it


----------



## Mr.Flaunters (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> heres a spoiler(though probably fake and too short):
> 
> バレ
> 爺カエルと巻物カエルで封印を解く云々
> 解いたあとに力をうまく使えるように修行するって爺カエルが言う



Translation: 
Pein is at the border of Konoha.
Ma frog hands over peins body to elder frog.


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

hatiff can you translate?i dont know if its prediction or spoiler.

モノのイメージだろ。
天災のイメージとして九尾の狐は妥当。
忍者の口寄せ動物としてカエルってのもやはり妥当。
一話の1ページ目から四代目がカエルに乗ってるし扉絵でも度々
ナルト＝蝦蟇、サスケ＝蟒蛇、サクラ＝蛞蝓なイメージなのはかなり初期から。
むしろ「主人公の中に封印された天災をどうするか」ってのが一つの問題なのに
物語の中盤辺りでそいつと仲良くパートナーになってどうする。


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

vered said:


> hatiff can you translate?i dont know if its prediction or spoiler.
> 
> モノのイメージだろ。
> 天災のイメージとして九尾の狐は妥当。
> ...


By the look of things this is description of the very first chapter of this manga.
This was in spoiler thread? O_o


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

A flashback?


----------



## vered (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> By the look of things this is description of the very first chapter of this manga.
> This was in spoiler thread? O_o



yea strange.even at 2ch there are spammers and such.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

Or rather not manga, but anime...

I think they're trying to fool us


----------



## .44 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr.Flaunters said:


> Translation:
> Pein is at the border of Konoha.
> Ma frog hands over peins body to elder frog.



Oh shi-....now that's the way to write a fake.  I have one...



> Sasuke is shown.
> Naruto is still sad.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

.44 said:


> Oh shi-....now that's the way to write a fake.  I have one...


That's not what "spoiler" says...


----------



## Mr.Flaunters (Jun 23, 2008)

.4 my trans is the real deal. It was a short summary you fool


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict Naruto goes to train with the elder frogs to learn sage techniques. Sasuke attacks Konoha while Naruto is gone.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> I predict another Naruto's centric chapter not worth reading.



Why did you reply here if you think it's not worth your time?

It's obvious that you don't like Naruto, we don't need your _obvious_ reply.

On topic:

Naruto might finally get some information revealed to him.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Immortal Kage said:


> Why did you reply here if you think it's not worth your time?
> 
> It's obvious that you don't like Naruto, we don't need your _obvious_ reply.
> 
> ...



Well Said 

Yea  new infomation is always great but will naruto understand it?


----------



## jboku (Jun 23, 2008)

My prediction:

Cover: Zetsu

*Scene shows Shikimaru and a team of others working to decipher the code*
Shikimaru: What a pain... I am tired and my team is working over time... why did Jiyarah have to write it code...
Team member: Shikimaru, I think we've got something!
Shikimaru: !?

*Scene changes to the hokage office*
Pa Frog: He looks a lot like his father but acts like jiayrah.
Scroll Frog: Hmph, now there's a combo... He sure knows how to pick a pupil
Pa Frog: It's just as the prophacy said.  He's the child.. He has to be..or else..
Tsunade: The child of prophacy...?

*Scene changes to Sasuke over looking Konoha*
Sasuke: How annoying... are you going to follow me everywhere...
Zetsu: Oh.. so you knew? 
Zestu-Dark: He's quite the percetive one...
*Sasuke glares at him*
Zestu: Such unpleasnt eyes... we will go..

*Zetsu vanishes into the ground*

*Sauke has a brief flashback of his time in the village*

* Sasuke places his hand on his katana *

Sasuke: I thought I told you to leave...

*Sasuke turns and his eyes open wide*

Sasuke: Who are you?

* A figure is walking towards him in the shadows *

Unknown: I am either your best friend or your executioner... the choice will be yours...

Sasuke: Hmph... *Activates his sharingan*

Unknown: Oooh? So you chose the second have you...

*Sasuke vanishes and appears behind him*

*You see the unkown man smirk*

*Sasukes sharingan de-activates and he falls to his knees*

Unknown: It seems your brother has thought of everything...
Sasuke: Why.. where... how... 
*A little blood comes out from the side of Sasukes mouth*
Unknown: It appears your brother didn't have time to tell you everything ... that is why he sent me..
Sasuke: ?!?

*Scene changes back to Hokage office*
*Shikimaru is standing in the room with Kakashi, the frogs, and Tsunade*
Tsunade: Nageto... Reningan... !?!?
Kakashi: The key to defeating him... It can't be...
*End of chapter*

Next chapter: The secret of pain


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

The frogs talk about the Key. Perhaps we see Sasuke and Madara.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

I doubt we'll see sasuke and madara.

i think yes, the frogs will talk about the key, and perhaps tsunade will tell naruto minato is his father.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

There could be a lot of explaining for the key.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

Well i wouldnt mind that, but i just think they should tell naruto already


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to see some Pein.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> There could be a lot of explaining for the key.



Atlast i'm dying to know how much of the Kyuubi is sealed in Naruto and end the debate


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope this chapter is all about the damn key.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> I want to see some Pein.



I dont wanna see Pain just yet. No one's ready for The Pain, not even Sasuke.


----------



## Zetamancer (Jun 23, 2008)

My prediction is that shikamaru works on the code, but doesn't crack it. Naruto might talk more with the frogs about Jiraiya, the prophecy, and maybe the 4th.

I'm going to stop reading the manga if I see sasuke for more than 1 panel, I've had enough of his ugly mug, it's Naruto's time, the namesake of the actual story.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 23, 2008)

I was thinking the title, "The key" could be a reference to both the sealing jutsu's key, and the key (as in a "private key" or solution) to deciphering the code. So, we might see both subjects come up.


----------



## Cel (Jun 23, 2008)

They will explain what the key is and how it fits in with minato's plan


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 23, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I was thinking the title, "The key" could be a reference to both the sealing jutsu's key, and the key (as in a "private key" or solution) to deciphering the code. So, we might see both subjects come up.



Oh yea it could be referring to the code i didn't realise that


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 23, 2008)

I want Naruto to get drunk for the first time with Tsuande, and they laugh and cry, remembering that stupid pervert. Sakura comes the next day to the Hokage office to wake up Tsunade, and finds the two of them passed out and in a compromising position. Inner Sakura explodes b/c she was so sure she'd be the first from team 7 to lose her big V (Kakashi is actually a 40 year old virgin).

Then Shika shows up and is like, "WTF. I figured out this troublesome code and you lot have been drinking and fooling around, this is bullshit."

Then we find out about the key, it might be inside Naruto's pants.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 23, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I was thinking the title, "The key" could be a reference to both the sealing jutsu's key, and the key (as in a "private key" or solution) to deciphering the code. So, we might see both subjects come up.


You were thinking it? Isn't it kinda obvious? 

Anyway - I want see Konan doing some non fodder stuff


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> You were thinking it? Isn't it kinda obvious?



What? The double meaning? No. No, I think some of us were perhaps too narrow-minded to realize it and thought the title was just refererring to the key toad, giving me the chance to talk like I know it all and entice someone to repsond by calling me a "Captain Obvious" 

/sarcasm


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 23, 2008)

jboku said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Cover: Zetsu
> 
> ...



not a bad fan fic, who is going to be the perosn behind Sasuke??


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Well i wouldnt mind that, but i just think they should tell naruto already



I would prefer that Naruto already knows and he just hasn't talked about it yet.


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 23, 2008)

This Chapter will most likely not include the following:
- Pain
- Pain's bitch (Konan)
- Zetsu making out with himself
- Sasuke trying to be badass (Shut up NF)
- Madara's face
- Madara's penis
- Chapter 405 Uncut special (Iruka/Naruto action)
- Scrubs reference
- Action

This chapter could include:
- Naruto
- Tears
- Flasbacks
- Keys
- More keys
- The map to Keyland
- Keyland itself
- Keyland reference
- Something about keys
- Something mentioning a key/s
- Shika
- Tsunade
- Jiraiya's memorial/funeral
- Pa/Ma Frog
- NF assholes bitching about the chapter

_All opinions are based on the opinions of burningbass3 and should be blamed on burningbass3. Based on section 3-4BB on burningbass's left ass cheek. All replies and/or flames will be respected and replied in a civilized manner. In other words: I said what I wanted and it's your sole duty to disagree or agree with me however you please because this is a public forum belonging to the community._


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I would prefer that Naruto already knows and he just hasn't talked about it yet.



he should know about the key, afterall Jiraiya used it on him when he changed into KN4 and I doubt Jiraiya did it without Naruto's knowledge. He might have forgotten about it though since KN4 causes a loss of short-term memory.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> he should know about the key, afterall Jiraiya used it on him when he changed into KN4 and I doubt Jiraiya did it without Naruto's knowledge. He might have forgotten about it though since KN4 causes a loss of short-term memory.



I meant about Minato being his father.


----------



## Mr. Narrator (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT TIME! ON DRAGON BALL Z!  ...um, I mean Naruto:

Naruto, ADD child that he is, quickly rebounds from Jiraiya's death, and apologizes to Tsunade for blaming her.

Shikamaru, meanwhile, quickly recognizes the code as page numbers but still cannot determine the true meaning of the message from the Icha Icha series.  Tsunade remembers that there was that one book that was never really popular. Now what was it called? Oh yea, Naruto. Remember that Pain had something to do with Jiraiya's past, and Minato claimed that the book was semi-autobiographical. This theory is discussed somewhere.

This could then naturally lead to Naruto learning that not only was it Jiraiya who named him, but that he is the son of the fourth Hokage.  Although, as to who would know the whole story as we've seen it in Jiraiya's memories remains suspect. Old man frog perhaps? This might take more than one chapter, but it's due to happen and would nicely parallel Sasuke learning the truth(?) of his father and Itachi.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I meant about Minato being his father.



that too. Naruto knowing about his father would go a long way in explaining why he was so fixated on surpassing the 4th even before he found out about Kyuubi inside of him. And really it's not as if Minato being his father would change anything, at most it reinforces his motivation.



Mr. Narrator said:


> NEXT TIME! ON DRAGON BALL Z!  ...um, I mean Naruto:
> 
> Naruto, ADD child that he is, quickly rebounds from Jiraiya's death, and apologizes to Tsunade for blaming her.
> 
> ...



That you Jizz?


----------



## BijuuMaster89 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr. Narrator said:


> NEXT TIME! ON DRAGON BALL Z!  ...um, I mean Naruto:
> 
> Naruto, ADD child that he is, quickly rebounds from Jiraiya's death, and apologizes to Tsunade for blaming her.
> 
> ...


i like this very much.  If this happens, i will be very happy.


----------



## Jacko (Jun 23, 2008)

I predict that stupid Kishi forgot the toad that was send to ibiki.
BTW Where is ma frog
really an epic timeline. what a bullshit.


----------



## God Hand (Jun 23, 2008)

Jacko said:


> I predict that stupid Kishi forgot the toad that was send to ibiki.
> BTW Why the hell is ma frog
> really an epic timeline. what a bullshit.



Ma is at home cooking


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Ma is at home cooking



Cooking rinnegan-eyeball soup?

She really needs to deliver that body if she hadnt done so already.


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 23, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Ma is at home cooking



toads know about where a woman belongs


----------



## God Hand (Jun 23, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Cooking rinnegan-eyeball soup?
> 
> She really needs to deliver that body if she hadnt done so already.




Mmmmm....delicious rinnegan-eyeball soup.  Few things are as nutritious as the Rinnegan.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ma Frog is moving very slowly.


----------



## God Hand (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Ma Frog is moving very slowly.



Thats because she has a 150 lb man in her belly.  Take that how you will


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Ma is at home cooking


Pics or it isn't happening.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Ma Frog is moving very slowly.


yes...


pein too....i wonder if he got it


----------



## Incubus (Jun 23, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Thats because she has a 150 lb man in her belly.  Take that how you will



I don't think I want to. :amazed



JeanneUchiha said:


> yes...
> 
> 
> pein too....i wonder if he got it



Pein may be setting up his new J-Pein body.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think Naruto knows about his parents. I think Kishi wants to make the reveal like some kind of event like he did with Sasuke when it came to Itachi and the Uchiha story. Then again who knows with Kishi.


----------



## calimike (Jun 23, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Ma is at home cooking



Maybe I should order of frog legs (taste like chicken)


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The final Jinchuriki is revealed .


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 23, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Pein may be setting up his new J-Pein body.



oh man, that would be one of the sickest and badass fights naruto could have. imagine if pein, wearing jiraiya's body, was the one to kill tsunade too. HE SHOULD ALSO USE ITACHI'S BODY, then he for sure he will be the strongest, perfect for naruto and sasuke to take down together.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought the toad in charge of the key (or at least the one Jiraiya talked to about it) was with Pa in chapter 405... check carefully there's the 'scrollish' toad next to him D:


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jun 23, 2008)

Hebi/Akatsuki definately won't be near Konoha yet, Pein could be, depends on what he's been doing.  Hopefully we'll see more Naruto/Key advancement.  Those toads and kakashi will be crucial in helping naruto to reach the next level.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 23, 2008)

If pain is close to konoha I wonder if there is anyone in the village that can stop him


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

The Key will unlock Naruto's true potential.


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> Hebi/Akatsuki definately won't be near Konoha yet, Pein could be, depends on what he's been doing.  Hopefully we'll see more Naruto/Key advancement.  Those toads and kakashi will be crucial in helping naruto to reach the next level.



Level 3:amazed


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2008)

K413P said:


> The Key will unlock Naruto's true potential.


The key is a tool. The only thing it will do for Naruto is strengthen the Kyuubi's seal.


----------



## kakashi2 (Jun 23, 2008)

i just hope kishi doesnt pull something random out of his ass and have it nothing to do with the title because he tends to do that sometimes!!!!!!  i really want to see what they tell him and how much they reveal to him because knowing kishi he wont reveal it all at once like we are all predicting!!!!!(cant wait though!) And i really hope that he goes of panel training and when he comes bake in super better than jiraya sannin mode (matured and more smarter/serious and yet still himself meaning funny) and we could see some improvements in flashbacks!!!


Also i want a few panels for sasuke because i want to see how they get the 8-tails


And last i am totally looking forward to the sakura and kakashi archs!!!! i mean how did kakashi get MS and i want sakura to learn genjutsu already because kakashi said in the begining of shippuuden how she will supass tsunade because she was originally a genjustu user!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2008)

hey, i dont know if you guys already saw that, but i think that its a pretty well made fan animation and everyone would see


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 23, 2008)

Kishi will hopefully spread some of the focus around for next few months


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty good. Probably better than how the Shippuuden episode will be.


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Jun 23, 2008)

The fucking Key is in blank!!!

KUN-FU PANDA WTF


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> The key is a tool. The only thing it will do for Naruto is strengthen the Kyuubi's seal.



Thats all it will do?


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 23, 2008)

K413P said:


> Thats all it will do?


Let's ask the fan a question that's only really a prediction.

Hey, I have a question.
How big is Pa Toad's penis?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

burningbass3 said:


> Let's ask the fan a question that's only really a prediction.
> 
> Hey, I have a question.
> How big is Pa Toad's penis?


.

...................eh?


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

burningbass3 said:


> Let's ask the fan a question that's only really a prediction.
> 
> Hey, I have a question.
> How big is Pa Toad's penis?



Why did you have to say Pa toads penis? Great now I'm going to have nightmares just thinking about Naruto.


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 23, 2008)

K413P said:


> .
> 
> ...................eh?



Oh, let me rephrase that since you failed to offer proper response that I can understand.

You the poster, asked a random fan a question about his prediction. I assumed that you were being stupid (Not surprised) and was asking him like he knew the answer.

Oh, but that one period tells me a lot. I'm sorry, I guess I was wrong about my assumption. Please, go about your daily night routine.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 23, 2008)

I expect flash back of the last time Jiriaya used the key on Naruto, and the code breaking squad will be stumped by the code, Kakashi will look at it and figure it out though because it has to do with Jiriaya's books.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

burningbass3 said:


> Oh, let me rephrase that since you failed to offer proper response that I can understand.
> 
> You the poster, asked a random fan a question about his prediction. I assumed that you were being stupid (Not surprised) and was asking him like he knew the answer.
> 
> Oh, but that one period tells me a lot. I'm sorry, I guess I was wrong about my assumption. Please, go about your daily night routine.



Why thank you tinkle fairy


----------



## Bandit (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm droppin by for my weekly I Miss Dosu 

K413P your set is freakin awesome


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

Bandit said:


> I'm droppin by for my weekly I Miss Dosu
> 
> K413P your set is freakin awesome



Thanx


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2008)

I doubt Pein is anywhere close to the village.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2008)

I want a Kakashi arc seriously though.


----------



## Svenskan (Jun 23, 2008)

It says the chapters name is The Key. The chapter will be about how Tsunade breaks the key to her office. Everyone in Konoha dedicate their time in finding the spare one. 
Kishimoto are planning on writing about their search for the spare key for the rest of year.


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't really see Pain showing up anytime soon, to be honest.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm seriously worried that this might be the end!!!

I had a feeling that sasuke would attack and that would fail and then we would have a lead to the end of the manga, but what with 'the key' coming so soon, I have a horrible feeling it will be a rush ending


----------



## lucid dream (Jun 23, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hey, i dont know if you guys already saw that, but i think that its a pretty well made fan animation and everyone would see


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> I'm seriously worried that this might be the end!!!
> 
> I had a feeling that sasuke would attack and that would fail and then we would have a lead to the end of the manga, but what with 'the key' coming so soon, I have a horrible feeling it will be a rush ending


Yeah, I expect the manga to be over in about 2 years if Kishi keeps at his current pace.


----------



## Svenskan (Jun 24, 2008)

I?m quite sure the chapter will be boring. Of course it?ll be boring! Probably no Sasuke. 

But my prediction is that the chapter will be about Shikamaru trying to break the code. And the last page he?ll found out it?s something about a key.

Yeah, sounds boring. I hope I?m very wrong and it turns out the chapter is only about Sasuke.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Yeah, I expect the manga to be over in about 2 years if Kishi keeps at his current pace.



I think thats plenty of time actually.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2008)

Certainly better than the manga going on too long.  Kishi doesn't seem as good a writer as Oda so it's probably for the best if he wraps it up in 2 years or so.


----------



## Javier_Reivaj (Jun 24, 2008)

I did it! i broke the code


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2008)

Svenskan said:


> I?m quite sure the chapter will be boring. Of course it?ll be boring! Probably no Sasuke.
> 
> But my prediction is that the chapter will be about Shikamaru trying to break the code. And the last page he?ll found out it?s something about a key.
> 
> Yeah, sounds boring. I hope I?m very wrong and it turns out the chapter is only about Sasuke.


The Sasuke centric chapters are the boring chapters. They're always dry and angsty. Sasuke is fine as a character, but he can't lead a manga.



Enclave said:


> Certainly better than the manga going on too long.  Kishi doesn't seem as good a writer as Oda so it's probably for the best if he wraps it up in 2 years or so.


Kishi is actually a good writer, equal to Oda imo. His imagination just isn't as expansive as Oda's.


----------



## .44 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's the numbers of the names on the memorial stone.  Take the beggining of each name he numbers and together it makes a message in Japanese.  I can see it now.

Shikamaru: Naruto, read them to me!
Naruto: Na, ru, to, 
Shikamaru: Looks like I was right.  Keep 'em coming.
Naruto: Tell, Tsu, na, de,
Shikamaru: The important part...
Naruto: Nice, tits
Shikamaru: ......


----------



## Casket (Jun 24, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hey, i dont know if you guys already saw that, but i think that its a pretty well made fan animation and everyone would see


----------



## kLouD (Jun 24, 2008)

im sorry but what is [THE KEY]? i dont remember jiraiya using any type of key...


----------



## phoenixelements (Jun 24, 2008)

perhaps that key has something to do with Jiraiya's books?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

kLouD said:


> im sorry but what is [THE KEY]? i dont remember jiraiya using any type of key...





phoenixelements said:


> perhaps that key has something to do with Jiraiya's books?



You guys read the manga right?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 24, 2008)

kLouD said:


> im sorry but what is [THE KEY]? i dont remember jiraiya using any type of key...



The "key" is something Minato left when he sealed the Kyuubi into Naruto, that basically unlocks the limiters placed on the seal and allows the entirety of Kyuubi's chakra to come out, rather than a small amount.


----------



## .44 (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> You guys read the manga right?



Wait....there are words?  I always just looked at the pictures.  They're pretty cool I must say.  Especially the ones of the sharkman.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 24, 2008)

AlphaDragoon said:


> The "key" is something Minato left when he sealed the Kyuubi into Naruto, that basically unlocks the limiters placed on the seal and allows the entirety of Kyuubi's chakra to come out, rather than a small amount.



You forgot to mention that the key can also be used to inversely reinforce the seal so that kyuubi's chakra doesn't leak out as much.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> What? The double meaning? No. No, I think some of us were perhaps too narrow-minded to realize it and thought the title was just refererring to the key toad, giving me the chance to talk like I know it all and entice someone to repsond by calling me a "Captain Obvious"
> 
> /sarcasm


Actually yes - this is exacly what happened.
I'm glad you used you brain to decipher that great mistery of magazine for kids.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 24, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> I'm seriously worried that this might be the end!!!
> 
> I had a feeling that sasuke would attack and that would fail and then we would have a lead to the end of the manga, but what with 'the key' coming so soon, I have a horrible feeling it will be a rush ending



Yeah, it does.  But remember Kishi said there was 2 to 3 years left (now 1 two 2), and him wanting to surpass 500 Chapters like Dragonball, we still have plenty of time left.

And we got the following Arcs ahead:

The Training Arc (10-20 Chapters)
The Invasion Arc  (20-30 Chapters)
The Final Battle   (50 Chapters?)
Root / Konoha Coup Arc?  (10-20 Chapters)

So even though we reaching the climax of the story, we still have plenty of story left until the real end.  Which we should reach Chapter 500 sometime around July 2010.


----------



## Gokutokage (Jun 24, 2008)

> The "key" is something Minato left when he sealed the Kyuubi into Naruto, that basically unlocks the limiters placed on the seal and allows the entirety of Kyuubi's chakra to come out, rather than a small amount.



Ok, but that would be pointless, naruto can't even control the kyuubi's small flow of chakra now, so how could he be able to do it with kyuubi's entire chakra released?


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 24, 2008)

I bet my left kindey that one chapter will end with a lose up on shikamaru looking at the code with a stunned/shocked look saying something like...

"of course...!"
next week >  just what is the secret Shikamaru discovered.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actually yes - this is exacly what happened.



And its really just you making a big deal out of what I said. I just thought it was unnecessary to single out my statement like it was sooo obvious to everyone. Whether out or not everyone had the same thought, I was only stating what was on my mind like everyone else here or am in the wrong section?


Hatifnatten said:


> I'm glad you used you brain to decipher that great mistery of magazine for kids.



lol wut? (I'll just play along) If you knew what I said before I even posted, since you stated it was obvious, then my hats off to you for figuring out the great mystery of children's magazines before me. I dont deserve your praise. You take all the credit, Dr. Hatif.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Jun 24, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> I bet my left kindey that one chapter will end with a lose up on shikamaru looking at the code with a stunned/shocked look saying something like...
> 
> "of course...!"
> next week >  just what is the secret Shikamaru discovered.



You forgot to add that there would be a bunch of panels with different angles showing Shikamaru's shocked face.


----------



## Major (Jun 24, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> I bet my left kindey that one chapter will end with a lose up on shikamaru looking at the code with a stunned/shocked look saying something like...
> 
> "of course...!"
> next week >  just what is the secret Shikamaru discovered.


I'll take that bet 

You are probably right, but I like taking risks


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 24, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> I bet my left kindey that one chapter will end with a lose up on shikamaru looking at the code with a stunned/shocked look saying something like...
> 
> "of course...!"
> next week >  just what is the secret Shikamaru discovered.



Probably.  But if that were to happen, at least we'll know who Pein will be in the next chapter! 
*
Tyrannos:* I don't like thinking about the end!  I want to enjoy it while I still can! The story can go as slow as it wants to!  

But even if did end in 2010, the anime would probably still be going. >_>


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict that this chapter, Naruto is going to speak with shika, shika's going to get some info about J-man from him and then after a while of trying to sort it out but being stumped, Naruto is going to stumble acrossed the answer in a stunned fashion.

Maybe some chit chat with madara and hawk about proceeding with their plans Or actually having them underway.

What i'd like to see is naruto going into training within a few... I like his training arcs as you get to see some interesting ways (pnj or not I really don't care what people label it) for him to over come his own short comings.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

in all this, what happened to team 8?  

lol


----------



## Saiko (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> in all this, what happened to team 8?
> 
> lol



They do the best thing , they can do : Nothing.


----------



## Chills Here (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict bullish panels from Kishi, & one minor revelation.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 24, 2008)

Veritas17 said:


> I predict that this chapter, Naruto is going to speak with shika, shika's going to get some info about J-man from him and then after a while of trying to sort it out but being stumped, Naruto is going to stumble acrossed the answer in a stunned fashion.
> 
> Maybe some chit chat with madara and hawk about proceeding with their plans Or actually having them underway.
> 
> What i'd like to see is naruto going into training within a few... I like his training arcs as you get to see some interesting ways (pnj or not I really don't care what people label it) for him to over come his own short comings.



Naruto identifying who Pein is would be awesome! It would certainly be a twist that I would like to see out of Naruto!  But I would like to see team Hawk and Madara out of the picture for a while. But if they just announce their plan and not appear for the next 5 chapters or so because of Naruto's training, that would be great! Naruto needs panel time!  

And YES, I hope we get to see Naruto's training with the frogs all the way through!  I would also like to see flashbacks of Naruto's 2 1/2 years of training with Jaraiya in the future. Or at least some of it. >_> Hopefully, the flashbacks will occur during Naruto's training with frogs or when he uses a new jutsu that Jaraiya taught him to explain the jutsu to us.

*piccun: *They'll appear later on? o_o


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

Icarus said:


> They do the best thing , they can do : Nothing.



they have been let behind and are now fighting with Pein


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 24, 2008)

Team 8 was killed off screen and we won't be told about it till 30 chapters later in a small clip where you can just make out thier names on a grave. How you wonder? Well Kabuto tricked shino into zapping himself to death next to a giant ligthbulb. Kiba was simply put down. Finally Hinata was confronted by a hunded naruto's, causing here to go into shock and die of a quiet heart attack.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably nothing will be resolved this chapter it will most likely say next week we find out about the code.

So probably quite a lot of wasted pages.


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2008)

Inu Hero said:


> Naruto identifying who Pein is would be awesome! It would certainly be a twist that I would like to see out of Naruto!  But I would like to see team Hawk and Madara out of the picture for a while. But if they just announce their plan and not appear for the next 5 chapters or so because of Naruto's training, that would be great! Naruto needs panel time!
> 
> And YES, I hope we get to see Naruto's training with the frogs all the way through!  I would also like to see flashbacks of Naruto's 2 1/2 years of training with Jaraiya in the future. Or at least some of it. >_> Hopefully, the flashbacks will occur during Naruto's training with frogs or when he uses a new jutsu that Jaraiya taught him to explain the jutsu to us.
> 
> *piccun: *They'll appear later on? o_o



I don't think we'll see training all the way through. There has been a training arc already. I've got a feeling Kishi'll make it as a surprise. We'll see few chapters of toad-training, (3 or so) just to tease us.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 24, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Probably nothing will be resolved this chapter it will most likely say next week we find out about the code.
> 
> So probably quite a lot of wasted pages.



If there are wasted pages, I hope Sai will get panel time!  I miss him not being involved in the plotline.  I'm crossing my fingers that he will at least crack a joke so Naruto or Sakura can get mad about it. 

*craZZy88: *But it would be so interesting to see Naruto's training though!  And if it is a surprise, I hope it will be fantastic. >_>

I also think it would be cool to see Naruto train with the frogs and Madara to train Sasuke at the same time! I think that would be great!  That way, we can see how Sasuke acts during training with a villain!


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

nah, no training. 
Nauto will fight pein and get beaten around. then he'll say" I can't let you hurt me anymore, you've hurt my nakama and now I'll send you flying with a punch" and his power will suddenly increase by tenfold and he'll make a badass pose and kick pein's ass.


----------



## someone (Jun 24, 2008)

Inu Hero said:


> If there are wasted pages, I hope Sai will get panel time!  I miss him not being involved in the plotline.  I'm crossing my fingers that he will at least crack a joke so Naruto or Sakura can get mad about it.
> 
> *craZZy88: *But it would be so interesting to see Naruto's training though!  And if it is a surprise, I hope it will be fantastic. >_>
> 
> I also think it would be cool to see Naruto train with the frogs and Madara to train Sasuke at the same time! I think that would be great!  That way, we can see how Sasuke acts during training with a villain!



If that's the case, I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke kills Madara off as he did to Oro. But I doubt Madara would be stupid enough to go anywhere near unleashing Sasuke's potential. I think the attack is quite near anyway, no time to train.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 24, 2008)

someone said:


> If that's the case, I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke kills Madara off as he did to Oro. But I doubt Madara would be stupid enough to go anywhere near unleashing Sasuke's potential. I think the attack is quite near anyway, no time to train.



I wouldn't be surprised if Madara hurt Sasuke because of his attitude or close to killing him when he's done using him. Not one bit surprised. In fact, I predict it. 

He could unleash his potential if he had a way to counter Sasuke's betrayal. Madara has been around for 100 years, so he has to have numerous tricks up his sleeve. But seeing Sasuke training with a villain and how he would react would be awesome!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> And its really just you making a big deal out of what I said. I just thought it was unnecessary to single out my statement like it was sooo obvious to everyone. Whether out or not everyone had the same thought, I was only stating what was on my mind like everyone else here or am in the wrong section?
> 
> 
> lol wut? (I'll just play along) If you knew what I said before I even posted, since you stated it was obvious, then my hats off to you for figuring out the great mystery of children's magazines before me. I dont deserve your praise. You take all the credit, Dr. Hatif.


I was just joking, you know - I didn't thought you're going to take it that close 

So, any interesting fake spoilers yet? I soooo liked the one with Shodai son


----------



## Major (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually wonder if Naruto will be willing to leave Konoha in order to go train.

Surely Itachi's words are still with him - about Sasuke maybe attacking Konoha.

I predict that Naruto will be seriously against the idea of leaving the village.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

The Major said:


> I actually wonder if Naruto will be willing to leave Konoha in order to go train.
> 
> Surely Itachi's words are still with him - about Sasuke maybe attacking Konoha.
> 
> I predict that Naruto will be seriously against the idea of leaving the village.



All you have to do is whisper "Sasuke is in _insert random location here_" in Naruto's ear and he'll hightail it outta there.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

No real spoilers until tomorrow, I suppose...


----------



## Major (Jun 24, 2008)

No luck today I suppose... what a shame.


----------



## Mr. Narrator (Jun 24, 2008)

The Major said:


> I actually wonder if Naruto will be willing to leave Konoha in order to go train.
> 
> Surely Itachi's words are still with him - about Sasuke maybe attacking Konoha.
> 
> I predict that Naruto will be seriously against the idea of leaving the village.



I don't think the words of a mass murderer hold quite enough sway in Naruto's excitable mind.

Sure, he lay in bed tossing and turning over Sasuke's betrayal, but the eighth demon-baby remains at large. And finding it before Akatsuki does would be priority for keeping the village safe. Perhaps Konoha knows where he/she is, and maybe Naruto could be the only one to persuade this ninja-in-question to side against Akatsuki. 

Maybe this doesn't lie in Naruto's immediate future, but it would fit some good fighting action into the time until Sasuke attacks Konoha.


Unrelatedly, was anyone else happy to hear from Iruka that the village was buzzing about Naruto?  Could his master plan of earning the respect of the villagers be reaching some fruition? Although this may have been nothing more than Iruka's attempt to raise Naruto's spirits. Either way, Naruto is too caught up in grief for Jiraiya to process his great strides.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> All you have to do is whisper "Sasuke is in _insert random location here_" in Naruto's ear and he'll hightail it outta there.



Very true.  But if you tell Naruto anything about Sasuke, you can be sure he will go anywhere or train at anytime. xD 

But I think Naruto will leave willingly to train with the frogs. At first, I predict he will refuse to leave, but will be assured by Tsunade or Kakashi that Konoha will be safe while he is gone. He'll then take their word for it and leave to go train with the frogs. After that, I hope we'll get to see Naruto's training or Madara, Sasuke, and team Hawk preparing for the attack on Konoha.
*
Mr. Narrator:* That would be GREAT if Naruto goes on a side quest like that to protect the last jinchuriki from Akatsuki!  I never even thought of that until now! I wouldn't mind it at all!  That way, Naruto could show off his new jutsu he learned from Jaraiya and we could possibly see Sai and Yamato show off their jutsu in a fight! That would be awesome! 

As for Iruka, I was surprised to see the villagers talking about Naruto at all. I didn't even see that coming.  But if the village is starting to respect Naruto more because of his goals or what he is doing on his missions, that would be a huge turning point for him!


----------



## Major (Jun 24, 2008)

@ Mr Narrator

Naruto just took a crow, thx to that mass murderer.  Not to mention Naruto doesn't think of ANYTHING apart from Sasuke, the fact that he was lying in bed thinking about Itachi, shows me that he's seriously considering what Itachi said.

Also why would Konoha go after the jinchuuriki.  They have no idea how many Akatsuki already have, not to mention that the last thing they need in Konoha is another Jinchuuriki.  It'll put the village in even more danger than it actually is. 

Naruto's key and Jiraiya's message comes first.

As for Naruto being to caught up in grief - isn't grief supposed to toughen you up.  Isn't that the message Kishi has been sending? Jiraiya's death is supposed to remind Naruto that life isn't just about chasing after Sasuke.  There are other people and the village he needs to worry about.  

If Naruto doesn't realize this, then Naruto is the dumbest guy in the world, because he would've learned nothing.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 24, 2008)

all the mushy stuff is done now thank god, so we can focus on POWER UPS for the MAIN CHARACTER


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

This chapter should be all about the Key and nothing else so we can stop speculating about it.


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr. Narrator said:


> I don't think the words of a mass murderer hold quite enough sway in Naruto's excitable mind.
> 
> Sure, he lay in bed tossing and turning over Sasuke's betrayal, but the eighth demon-baby remains at large. And finding it before Akatsuki does would be priority for keeping the village safe. Perhaps Konoha knows where he/she is, and maybe Naruto could be the only one to persuade this ninja-in-question to side against Akatsuki.
> 
> ...



If after that huge discussion we all had randomly last week about his notable achievements, we can't gather they are already chit chatting about him there's a damn problem.

The dude's been busting ass since he finished training, they better be yapping about him.

Now as for your theory about the 8th being able to be persuaded to join up with the village... I like that idea.  If they're able to utilize their abilities fully... which makes me wonder, who did the 1st send the second strongest bijuu too?  Makes for an interesting thought.

But regardless having more allies right now can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Major said:


> @ Mr Narrator
> 
> Naruto just took a crow, thx to that mass murderer.  Not to mention Naruto doesn't think of ANYTHING apart from Sasuke, the fact that he was lying in bed thinking about Itachi, shows me that he's seriously considering what Itachi said.
> 
> ...



Your logic is a bit... skewed.  Yes, grief does toughen people up in here but give me a break even shika took a chapter getting his shit together before wiping the floor with hidan using his brain meats.

And naruto isn't a fool like we think.  In the heat of battle he shows less upper brain function that i'd like to see him use as the main character, but then again I liked dbz for eons.... anyways.  If he's considering what Itachi said, its not  because yes he is a mass murder, but for Itachi to take the time to stop and talk to him instead of lolraping him and taking him back to the akatsuki hideout says something.

Not to mention the fact he did explicitly tell Naruto i'm going to split some of my power with ya.  You don't catch a lot of criminals - A. Not actively attacking you as you know they were told in the past to do and B.  SHARING some of their damn power prior to their unfortunate (or fortunate) demise.

He'd have to be a complete dumbass and not worthy of any of us reading the manga any longer if he didn't take any of that into account.

But now after saying all this, I think i've over-analyzed this manga and the character in it far, far too much.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict even more useless talk this week.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Jun 24, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> all the mushy stuff is done now thank god, so we can focus on POWER UPS for the MAIN CHARACTER





			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> Naruto will have to wait.



So there you have it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

Sh4r|ng4n said:


> So there you have it.


This pretty much summs up the 90% of predictions here 
There won't be any Naruto.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 24, 2008)

If Kishi will make Naruto's Training offscreen then, I will have till the end of the manga a set of Kishi.

but Naruto must return with Hokage level Power and Chuunin Intelligence


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 24, 2008)

Kishi never said Naruto had to wait for the whole year.


----------



## Purble Place (Jun 24, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I predict even more useless talk this week.


/thread


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr. Narrator said:


> I don't think the words of a mass murderer hold quite enough sway in Naruto's excitable mind.
> 
> Sure, he lay in bed tossing and turning over Sasuke's betrayal, but the eighth demon-baby remains at large. And finding it before Akatsuki does would be priority for keeping the village safe. Perhaps Konoha knows where he/she is, and maybe Naruto could be the only one to persuade this ninja-in-question to side against Akatsuki.
> 
> ...



Lol I noticed you avvied my sig 

I predict moar Fukasaku


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Jun 24, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Kishi never said Naruto had to wait for the whole year.



2oo8 is gonna be year of Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura. 

Naruto will have to wait. At least a year.


----------



## gyrtohorea (Jun 24, 2008)

any early spoilers this week???


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

Not yet. It's rather slow today, eh?

We should bee seeing Shikamaru working on the code, and I'm wondering how Naruto's going to act in this chapter.  ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Sh4r|ng4n said:


> 2oo8 is gonna be year of Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura.
> 
> Naruto will have to wait. At least a year.


Kishi said he's going to mainly write about those 3 and Naruto has to wait. He didn't say he won't write about Naruto at all and he won't write about Naruto on the side as he writes about Kakashi and Sakura. It'll be the same thing as in the Immortal Arc where Kishi wrote about Naruto while writing about Shikamaru and his thing. 

We will see Naruto's training and the majority of it will be on-screen.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I don't know about it being onscreen (or even most of it), but we'll probably be seeing that in a later chapter, not this one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 24, 2008)

c'mon, I want frog training


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 24, 2008)

i think naruto willl have a brief one on one talk with tsunade, then have a one on one talk with the toad sage, it will end on the sage offering  to take naruto away to undergo intense training on myobokou mountain or whatever it was called.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Well I don't know about it being onscreen (or even most of it), but we'll probably be seeing that in a later chapter, not this one.


For every arc of this series that he's had training it's always been on-screen and I doubt Kishi will change that up. Chakra control training in the Wave arc, Chuunin Exam finals training, Rasengan training, Fuuton training, it's all been on-screen. It's likely the same thing here considering it's a big thing.


----------



## Guanaco-san (Jun 24, 2008)

It makes sense if this is the year of other characters. Now that there are new and more powerful enemies Naruto has to train to become a beter match for those villians. 
An off-screen Frog Training is the perfect way to let Naruto become stronger while the manga focus on other characters. 
Sasuke wants to take revenge on konoha, Sakura has to prove herself and the others that she's a great ninja (while defending konoha) and Kakashi is still "the big boss of team 7".
I think in the next chapters we will see Naruto leave Konoha to a secret location or a "secret frog dimension" BEFORE team Hebi and Akatsuki attacks Konoha. Naruto won't know about this attack and so he won't be on the manga for a while. 
It seems obvious that Kakashi and Sakura will try to face Sasuke because they are the ones who know him the best.


----------



## gyrtohorea (Jun 24, 2008)

secret frog dimension


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke already had 6months of 2008, that's enough for a side character.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

6 wonderful months, some of the best chapters ever. 

I hope he gets more though.


----------



## Guanaco-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Sasuke already had 6months of 2008, that's enough for a side character.



I don't think Sasuke is a regular Side Character, as I see it, he's one side of the coin, Naruto the other. Right now they wander opposite paths, but they lead to the same destination. The evolution of Sasuke is something Naruto (the manga and the character) "needs".


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> For every arc of this series that he's had training it's always been on-screen and I doubt Kishi will change that up. Chakra control training in the Wave arc, Chuunin Exam finals training, Rasengan training, Fuuton training, it's all been on-screen. It's likely the same thing here considering it's a big thing.



I agree Kyuubi Naruto, I think we will see Naruto train but here's the catch.:amazed

It will most likely be a "meanwhile" scene at Konoha or the place where the frogs live.


----------



## burningbass3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> 6 wonderful months, some of the best chapters ever.
> 
> I hope he gets more though.



Oh he will.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> 6 wonderful months, some of the best chapters ever.
> 
> I hope he gets more though.



yea they were really good, but mainly cuz itachi stole though show entirely.


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah Itachi roflsmacked sasuke's world around, for like... years.

Anywho.  I'm all for naruto also finding out that minato is his father... we still haven't heard about him learning that one yet have we?


----------



## Jacko (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> 6 wonderful months, some of the best chapters ever.
> 
> I hope he gets more though.



Are you blind or something, even for a sasuke fanboy you have to recognize that these last 6 month ruined this manga.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 24, 2008)

i cant wait to learn about the kyuubi key and how naruto only has half of the kyuubi inside him. apparently thats why he only goes kn4 i guess


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> For every arc of this series that he's had training it's always been on-screen and I doubt Kishi will change that up. Chakra control training in the Wave arc, Chuunin Exam finals training, Rasengan training, Fuuton training, it's all been on-screen. It's likely the same thing here considering it's a big thing.



I see what you mean, it's just that what I was trying to say was that with Naruto not being the main focus this year maybe we'll only be getting glimpses of his training this year since the focus will beon the other three 

there's also the possibility that we'll barely see anything because it could be like a surpise when we see what we could do...but I guess not.

I'm just throwing ideas around, really 


----


OMG we need spoilers NOW


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder what some fans will do if Sasuke fights Kabuto in ch. 406


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi said he's going to mainly write about those 3 and Naruto has to wait. He didn't say he won't write about Naruto at all and he won't write about Naruto on the side as he writes about Kakashi and Sakura. It'll be the same thing as in the Immortal Arc where Kishi wrote about Naruto while writing about Shikamaru and his thing.
> 
> We will see Naruto's training and the majority of it will be on-screen.



This could well be true...

But little part of me expects Naruto to leave for a while then return to save the day when it's most dramatic. The Sasuke treatment if you will 

We can then view the training in flashback or Gaiden or the like.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This could well be true...
> 
> But little part of me expects Naruto to leave for a while then return to save the day when it's most dramatic. The Sasuke treatment if you will
> 
> We can then view the training in flashback or Gaiden or the like.



yeah, this is what I am thinking too.

I wonder what Sakura and Kakashi's screentime will be about


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> yeah, this is what I am thinking too.
> 
> I wonder what Sakura and Kakashi's screentime will be about



Kakashi: On the road to be the 6th Hokage.

Sakura: Trying to be useful for once in the manga.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This could well be true...
> 
> But little part of me expects Naruto to leave for a while then return to save the day when it's most dramatic. The Sasuke treatment if you will
> 
> We can then view the training in flashback or Gaiden or the like.



^yeah, that was what I was trying to say


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This could well be true...
> 
> But little part of me expects Naruto to leave for a while then return to save the day when it's most dramatic. The Sasuke treatment if you will
> 
> We can then view the training in flashback or Gaiden or the like.



And meanwhile we get a Sakura training arc


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> And meanwhile we get a Sakura training arc



Probably a Sakura training arc would have many sections such has how not to just stand there shouting


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 24, 2008)

Ladybug Sakura


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura ain't that bad she'll create a Med ninjutsu that can heal FRS


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura will learn how to reverse sharingan genjutsu against the user


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura will dye her hair and become important.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This could well be true...
> 
> But little part of me expects Naruto to leave for a while then return to save the day when it's most dramatic. The Sasuke treatment if you will
> 
> We can then view the training in flashback or Gaiden or the like.



You mean like Mystic Gohan ?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> You mean like Mystic Gohan ?



He was so hot


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura will grow bigger boobs, wear shorter shorts, reveal more chest like Tsunade but even more than that.

That's all that is important.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Sakura ain't that bad she'll create a Med ninjutsu that can heal FRS



Hence why she'll be useless by the time she creates such a jutsu FRS will be perfected which means it can't harm Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sakura will dye her hair and become important.



no way pink equals power


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hence why she'll be useless by the time she creates such a jutsu FRS will be perfected which means it can't harm Naruto.



surely naruto would be able to do that by getting the real him to manipulate the chakura and element and have a bunshin to actually deliver the frs, that way he wont directly be affected by the physical consequences.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> surely naruto would be able to do that by getting the real him to manipulate the chakura and element and have a bunshin to actually deliver the frs, that way he wont directly be affected by the physical consequences.



That may be obvious to you and me and everyone else here, but in the Narutoverse you would need brains better than SHika's to figure that out.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> surely naruto would be able to do that by getting the real him to manipulate the chakura and element and have a bunshin to actually deliver the frs, that way he wont directly be affected by the physical consequences.



Probably not, the only reason it hurts him is because its 50% complete.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hence why she'll be useless by the time she creates such a jutsu FRS will be perfected which means it can't harm Naruto.



But it'll still be a acheivement


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> no way pink equals power



Pink equals vagina and vagina users in this manga are useless. Have a problem with that talk to Kishimoto, he did this


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura's hair should be black


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pink equals vagina and vagina users in this manga are useless. Have a problem with that talk to Kishimoto, he did this



Sakura stopped being useless with the save gaara arc 
not as relevant as Naruto and sasuke, but her role is at least as important as Kakashi now, probably more.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> But it'll still be a acheivement



Yeah, one that will be useless at that point.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> Sakura stopped being useless with the save gaara arc
> not as relevant as Naruto and sasuke, but her role is at least as important as Kakashi now, probably more.



She regain the useless tag in the Sai and Sasuke arc.

pek OH SAS-

Trying to attack Sasuke head on. She might aswell try to stop a moving train face first.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> Sakura stopped being useless with the save gaara arc
> not as relevant as Naruto and sasuke, but her role is at least as important as Kakashi now, probably more.



True kakashi ndoes tend to get the short end of the stick


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She regain the useless tag in the Sai and Sasuke arc.
> 
> pek OH SAS-
> 
> Trying to attack Sasuke head on. She might aswell try to stop a moving train face first.



Her forehead is big enough to stop one


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Sakura's hair should be black



She'd just end up looking like a green-eyed Uchiha that way 

With no sharingan.



...We need spoilers. Fake or not, it at least keeps us on topic. :\


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> She'd just end up looking like a green-eyed Uchiha that way
> 
> And no sharingan.



...And the problem with this?


----------



## Tiberius (Jun 24, 2008)

My prediction is the chapter wil focus primarily on explaining the key and how it works with the seal. We might see Shikamaru jump get some screentime working with the code but it's still a bit soon to learn about Pein's identity. It is probably a detail that will be fully revealed when Naruto and Pein actually fight.

On the topic of Jiraiya's message, My guess is that 6 numbers he left behind are page numbers in his original book, each page holding the reference to his encounter with the original shinobis whose bodies Pein has taken over. And the 7th number is a clue or hint on how they are related.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She regain the useless tag in the Sai and Sasuke arc.
> 
> pek OH SAS-
> 
> *Trying to attack Sasuke head on*. She might aswell try to stop a moving train face first.



you know why Kishi had Yamato stop her? because otherwise she'd have knocked  out Sasuke with a single punch ruining the rest of the story


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> ...And the problem with this?



Doesn't suit her.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Tiberius said:


> My prediction is the chapter wil focus primarily on explaining the key and how it works with the seal. We might see Shikamaru jump get some screentime working with the code but it's still a bit soon to learn about Pein's identity. It is probably a detail that will be fully revealed when Naruto and Pein actually fight.
> 
> On the topic of Jiraiya's message, My guess is that 6 numbers he left behind are page numbers in his original book, each page holding the reference to his encounter with the original shinobis whose bodies Pein has taken over. And the 7th number is a clue or hint on how they are related.



I want to learn more about Jiraiya past too


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura should have red hair...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> you know why Kishi had Yamato stop her? because otherwise she'd have knocked  out Sasuke with a single punch ruining the rest of the story



Yamato didn't stop her. Yamato took what Sakura was going to get, perhaps Kishimoto doesn't like the idea of Sakura getting stabbed in the chest. I mean who would want to see her already non-existed boobs go POP!


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 24, 2008)

Remember to stay on topic despite the lack of spoilers at this point of the week.



			
				Tiberius said:
			
		

> My prediction is the chapter wil focus primarily on explaining the key and how it works with the seal. We might see Shikamaru jump get some screentime working with the code but it's still a bit soon to learn about Pein's identity. It is probably a detail that will be fully revealed when Naruto and Pein actually fight.


Hmmm. For some reason, I always assume that the end texts are misleading. I don't think that we will necessarily learn about the key in this next chapter. Perhaps a slight hint though.


----------



## Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Hmmm. For some reason, I always assume that the end texts are misleading. I don't think that we will necessarily learn about the key in this next chapter. Perhaps a slight hint though.




Yeah I also think that.


----------



## Obrysii (Jun 24, 2008)

My theory:

Pein and Konan will finally reach Konoha, and they'll stand just how Itachi and Kisame stood when they first arrived. They'll be looking down and commenting on how this place will find what true pain really is. It begins to rain as Pein grows a little angry - the village is peaceful, happy. It needs to suffer.

Naruto continues to mourn, remembering some of the training and life lessons Jiraiya gave him, while Tsunade discusses the Key with the key-frog. Mastering the Kyuubi's chakra could prove very dangerous to Naruto and the village, but it could also be an immense asset against Akatsuki.

Scene change to Madara/Sasuke. Lightning strikes in the background, and they discuss where the final Jinchuuriki is.

Next chapter, "Discovery of Pain!"


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Obrysii said:


> My theory:
> 
> Pein and Konan will finally reach Konoha, and they'll stand just how Itachi and Kisame stood when they first arrived. They'll be looking down and commenting on how this place will find what true pain really is. It begins to rain as Pein grows a little angry - the village is peaceful, happy. It needs to suffer.
> 
> ...



It's plausable Pein acting emo and Naruto being left out of major need to know


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 24, 2008)

Well... looks like sasuke is absent from this chapter as well... YAY!!!! Too bad Sasuke has to be in the Chapter to get a early spoiler... But As long as its Naruto focused I'm all good... I can wait! LOL 

I predict No Sasuke and Naruto pays Tsunade a visit to apologize.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

Fukasaku will continue his talk with Naruto.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> Well... looks like sasuke is absent from this chapter as well... YAY!!!! Too bad Sasuke has to be in the Chapter to get a early spoiler... But As long as its Naruto focused I'm all good... I can wait! LOL
> 
> I predict No Sasuke and Naruto pays Tsunade a visit to apologize.



Yeah, looks like it. And I agree, Naruto will/should apologize to Tsunade.


----------



## LoT (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't Think Naruto will apologize for what he said!
He knows it's the truth
She knows it's the truth.
There is no need to apologize!

He will leave Konoha this Chapter ..


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

He should, since Jiraiya insisted on leaving alone. He shouldn't blame Tsunade on that.


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Jun 24, 2008)

LoT said:


> I don't Think Naruto will apologize for what he said!
> He knows it's the truth
> She knows it's the truth.
> There is no need to apologize!
> ...



What the fuck


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> He should, since Jiraiya insisted on leaving alone. He shouldn't blame Tsunade on that.



he should blame her, and rightfully so. she wouldnt let team shika go fight kakuzu alone. But she let hermit go by himself.

hermit was also stupid

he couldve been escape, but his own selfishness stopped him


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

LoT said:


> I don't Think Naruto will apologize for what he said!
> He knows it's the truth
> She knows it's the truth.
> There is no need to apologize!
> ...



Traitor


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

it's 18 page rit-i mean for an average chapter.if in that case i dont think much "points" will come out on next chapter unless kishi crammed it in but i m not that used to japan comics
btw how do everybody know the title of next chapter?


sorry for my language if abusive.i m new here and it's a few months since i used a forum


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

nothing yet on 2ch.not even a decent fake spoiler.too bad.


----------



## LoT (Jun 24, 2008)

Pepe Grillo said:


> What the fuck



Offscreen Training with the frogs ... using the key in Konoha .. are you crazy? Last time when they used the Key Naruto went KN4. I don't think they will do it again inside the village ...


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea i agree Naruto and Tsunade will have a nice touching moment


----------



## LoT (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Traitor



Naruto has to wait 

It's Sakura/Kakashi Time!


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

actually we saw a hint to narutos training with the frogs on the cover of him at kyubii state 3 on the shisa statue.he was pinned down on the roof by the frogs weapons.


----------



## Obrysii (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> actually we saw a hint to narutos training with the frogs on the cover of him at kyubii state 3 on the shisa statue.he was pinned down on the roof by the frogs weapons.



When was this?


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

> It's Sakura/Kakashi Time!


at least kishi has to properly put off naruto...but i dunno whether kakashi time will be good.he described the event happens to him as dark blue.with the uchiha battle described as glossy black,i still have no idea what kishi color notions like.
still i dunno how kishi could relate the code with the book jiraiya wrote


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Obrysii said:


> When was this?



A Chapter Cover a while back


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> he should blame her, and rightfully so. she wouldnt let team shika go fight kakuzu alone. But she let hermit go by himself.
> 
> hermit was also stupid
> 
> he couldve been escape, but his own selfishness stopped him



He insisted on going alone-and besides he's a Sannin, if anyone went along they would have just died with him.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

LoT said:


> He will leave Konoha this Chapter ..



I REALLY like this idea!


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> actually we saw a hint to narutos training with the frogs on the cover of him at kyubii state 3 on the shisa statue.he was pinned down on the roof by the frogs weapons.



What? When?


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> What? When?



It was a coloured cover indeed,  naruto in KN3 surrounded by weapons and chains. I think you can find it in the Oro vs. KN4 arc.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> He insisted on going alone-and besides he's a Sannin, if anyone went along they would have just died with him.



nah they couldve talked sense in him saying lets gtfo of here


----------



## LoT (Jun 24, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> at least kishi has to properly put off naruto...but i dunno whether kakashi time will be good.he described the event happens to him as dark blue.with the uchiha battle described as glossy black,i still have no idea what kishi color notions like.
> still i dunno how kishi could relate the code with the book jiraiya wrote


He will die as a Hero to protect Sakura. I think thats dark blue ... 



DELAHK said:


> I REALLY like this idea!


I think it's the best way for Naruto. We already saw a Trainings Arc with him. Another would be lame. Sakura needs to grow up next. She needs to surpass Tsunade, maybe learn some GenJutsus and an unique S-Rank Jutsu.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> What? When?



*this is part of the cover:*


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

Fingers crossed that it isn't another full Naruto centric chapter.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

*supposedly from the spoiler guy!*

ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ…」
カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」

雨の国の塔
雨にうたれるペイン
ペインの回想
完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
でも長門は何故か自殺した
長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。


再びコノハ
暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
部屋にみんなが入ってくる
カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る

今週はこれでおしまい


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2008)

ok, let's use RSA to break the code uu


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 24, 2008)

i just recognize a few words like kakashi and naruto and saw the word tomorrow


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

well i whouldnt bet on this spoiler.nagato appears in it.but it sounds interesting from the crappy translation.


----------



## 24 (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> well i whouldnt bet on this spoiler.nagato appears in it.but it sounds interesting from the crappy translation.



でも長門は何故か自殺した
However, why did Nagato commit suicide.

:amazed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> yeah, this is what I am thinking too.
> 
> I wonder what Sakura and Kakashi's screentime will be about



Rampant student teacher sex 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi: On the road to be the 6th Hokage.
> 
> Sakura: Trying to be useful for once in the manga.



Why do all my countrymen suckass so? 



Miraizou said:


> ^yeah, that was what I was trying to say



I get that alot.

Clarity of point is one of my strengths.



bearzerger said:


> And meanwhile we get a Sakura training arc



Only Naruto trains. Sakura, Sasuke et al just have powers when they need them.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Probably a Sakura training arc would have many sections such has how not to just stand there shouting



Engeeeeeeeeerlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Ladybug Sakura



Rare and beautoful pek



-Maya- said:


> Sakura ain't that bad she'll create a Med ninjutsu that can heal FRS



FRS I dunno but at some point she will save Naruto and Sasuke from certain death with her medical jutsu



T-Rex said:


> Sakura will learn how to reverse sharingan genjutsu against the user



She already can As if she'd waste time developing an ability just to use on one ability 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sakura will dye her hair and become important.



Pink is is the colour of power and she already is important, to meif no oen else 



Godammit said:


> You mean like Mystic Gohan ?







T.D.A said:


> Sakura will grow bigger boobs, wear shorter shorts, reveal more chest like Tsunade but even more than that.
> 
> That's all that is important.



I was thinking something more along the lines of latex...



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hence why she'll be useless by the time she creates such a jutsu FRS will be perfected which means it can't harm Naruto.



Yes, that'll happen.



bearzerger said:


> no way pink equals power



*FUCK YEAH!*



Dr.Majestic said:


> surely naruto would be able to do that by getting the real him to manipulate the chakura and element and have a bunshin to actually deliver the frs, that way he wont directly be affected by the physical consequences.





bearzerger said:


> That may be obvious to you and me and everyone else here, but in the Narutoverse you would need brains better than SHika's to figure that out.



Except it obviously doesn't work like that.

It is magic afterall : /



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pink equals vagina and vagina users in this manga are useless. Have a problem with that talk to Kishimoto, he did this



Pink is win 



K413P said:


> Sakura's hair should be black



No



piccun said:


> Sakura stopped being useless with the save gaara arc
> not as relevant as Naruto and sasuke, but her role is at least as important as Kakashi now, probably more.



Yes



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She regain the useless tag in the Sai and Sasuke arc.



No



> OH SAS-
> 
> Trying to attack Sasuke head on. She might aswell try to stop a moving train face first.



Sasuekw as never going to be anything but crushing in his frst fight back, Yamoto and Sai got crushed by him and if she'd done nothing she'd have been even more criticised.

Anyway, she had a cunning plan but Yamoto got in the way 



piccun said:


> you know why Kishi had Yamato stop her? because otherwise she'd have knocked  out Sasuke with a single punch ruining the rest of the story



Yes


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol I pissed off TPN


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Pink is useless.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> *this is part of the cover:*



Whoa, I've never seen that cover before-how's that possible? :amazed What chapter number is it?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Fingers crossed that it isn't another full Naruto centric chapter.


It probably will be seeing as how it seems to be making a gradual movement away from Sasuke.  If not Naruto centric, it will revolve around Naruto.

He may either get over the shock of Jiraiya's death [which I think he may be in right now] and seek revenge, or we may see the 'new growth' Kishimoto has talked about.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Whoa, I've never seen that cover before-how's that possible? :amazed What chapter number is it?



on MH there is a covers thread.search it there.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Fingers crossed that it isn't another full Naruto centric chapter.



Fingers crossed for the contrary! :|


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2008)

we will see the name of pien finaly


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> well i whouldnt bet on this spoiler.nagato appears in it.but it sounds interesting from the crappy translation.



Kakashi/Nagato/Sakura/Naruto/Tsunade/Shikimaru/Yahiko

a few names i got from the spoiler XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Lol I pissed off TPN



No, you didn't, I just dislike idiocy.



Ofkinheimer said:


> Pink is useless.







DELAHK said:


> Fingers crossed for the contrary! :|



Word


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

adel123456789 said:


> we will see the name of pien finaly



It?s a given. We haven?t seen him in a while and they are setting the attack in Konoha and Pein is needed.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

That spoiler mentioned something about a suicide.



Ofkinheimer said:


> Pink is useless.



Must people who have it as a hair colour are even more useless


----------



## Juno (Jun 24, 2008)

"They Key" sounds like it's referring to the toad scroll. It's almost certainly a Naruto-centric chap.



> Anyway, she had a cunning plan but Yamoto got in the way



Yamato was part of her cunning plan. She dropped her handkerchief. He had to pick it up for her. He got kebabbed, enabling Sakura a free punch that would have incapacitated Sasuke right then and there and ended the manga. Only reason she didn't was because she'd mess up her manicure PNJ.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Great page posted by a weak sauce troll pek


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Great page posted by a weak sauce troll pek



 Try my best to make Sakura seem useless(though Kishi has done it for me).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder what Sakura's story development will focus on.  Hopefully her lack of usefulness


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> *this is part of the cover:*


You know that looks like a forshadow of his fight with Pein or Pein trying to capture him... Those weapons look like peins weapons... interesting tho.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Why do I sometimes get the feeling all Sakura haters were pressed uniformally from a mold...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I wonder what Sakura's story development will focus on.  Hopefully her lack of usefulness



God please make her useful.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Why do I sometimes get the feeling all Sakura haters were pressed uniformally from a mold...



Lol Sakura fan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Cutting retort


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> *this is part of the cover:*



That cover is from one of the previous chapters.

edit:


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> *supposedly from the spoiler guy!*
> 
> ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
> ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
> ...



Based in the lame google translation I can barely say what this script means:

- Kakashi is the one that finally solves the code. Is based in the Novel that Jiraiya wrote about the hero Naruto.

- Pain has a flashback about himself.

- Nagato commit suicide because the eye (Rinnegan) forced him to accelerate the cycle of rebirth, and took Yahiko´s body.

- Something is decided about Kakashi, he is no more a teacher... he is the protector of everyone (Hokage?)


That´s what this poor translated text suggest me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why do I sometimes get the feeling all Sakura haters were pressed uniformally from a mold...



Can't hate on truth.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Can't hate on truth.



QFT**

I must +rep you.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

Hm, well I could see Kakashi deciphering the code.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone translate the spoiler for godsake, its from the spoiler guy.
Btw, this cover *LINK* is it new ? or what


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> 6 wonderful months, some of the best chapters ever.
> 
> I hope he gets more though.



Wow, you missed part 1?


----------



## Juno (Jun 24, 2008)

> God please make her useful.



Yes, so then people can complain about her being haxed. Face it. Whatever Sakura does, she's going to be hated. Don't even pretend that you guys are rational about it.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 24, 2008)

From my translation, the spoiler says something about
-Kakashi, Sakura, Naruto, Pein, Jiraiya, Nagato, Yahiko, Shikamaru
-"Kakashi knows the secret"
-something about a novel
-Rinnengan?
-Nagato's suicide
-"Decryption could not be an excuse for Shikamaru"

Hmmm... seems... interesting. 

This is the crappy translation I got...

kakashi knows about the secret
something about pein
something about Jiraiya's novel
something about heroes or main characters
Naruto is at a narrow margin to win (??)

Heroes "Then I die?" (???)
Sakura "What are you Naruto! Story in a novel she is in reality everything is going to happen.…"
Kakashi "I'm in that kind of thing"

The country's rain tower
Pain shot in the rain
Pain retrospective
When the body is completely eye to accelerate the cycle of rebirth. This rule of life in the world.
Because of Nagato's suicide
Nagato is completely dead body to evolve a road is dashed
We are spotted approaching the heartbreak of Yahiko
Yahiko was spotted in one eye Rinne絶えvast power will not be divided into six chopped
That day, Nagato their soil has been hit by boosting the life Shinobu instant death.

Konoha again
Decryption could not be an excuse for Shikamaru
Room for people to come in
KAKASHI not only teacher. To protect everyone's Heroes
That's it for this week

But, it's incredibly crappy. I have almost no idea what it says. :sweat


----------



## 24 (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Someone translate the spoiler for godsake, its from the spoiler guy.
> Btw, this cover *LINK* is it new ? or what



I'm almost done Godammit!


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Try my best to make Sakura seem useless(though Kishi has done it for me).


Actually, Kishi made sure Sakura chan will receive the honor of surpassing Tsunade at being the world's best female ninja.

But beyond it, Sakura by doing so will also become the world's top medical shinobi.
And medical shinobi believe it or not, requires one to be a genius of the highest levels?since we are dealing with human lives, surgeries, and body transplants etc?

So I would hardly call Sakura useless?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Nagato did a sucidie ? So its Yahiko then ? The mastermind ?


----------



## kyuubi (Jun 24, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Yes, so then people can complain about her being haxed. Face it. Whatever Sakura does, she's going to be hated. Don't even pretend that you guys are rational about it.



Pretty much.

Haters are always going to hate, that's why one must learn to continue to like what they like and not give a damn about what others think.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

TPN, you be British? 

And don't worry, Tsunade haters are far worse. I don't exactly like the woman, but somemost of their arguments are so petty.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Yes, so then people can complain about her being haxed. Face it. Whatever Sakura does, she's going to be hated. Don't even pretend that you guys are rational about it.



A woman in Masashi Kishimoto's manga haxxed, that is almost guaranteed to never happen.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Nagato did a sucidie ? So its Yahiko then ? The mastermind ?



PAIN is NONE.

PAIN is ALL.

PAIN is REINCARNATION.

PAIN is RINNEGAN.

PAIN is not someone, but many.

Yahiko, Nagato, among the other bodies are DEAD.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Actually, Kishi made sure Sakura chan will receive the honor of surpassing Tsunade at being the world's best female ninja.



I know, but atm she is bloody useless.



> But beyond it, Sakura by doing so will also become the world's top medical shinobi.
> And medical shinobi believe it or not, requires one to be a genius of the highest levels?since we are dealing with human lives, surgeries, and body transplants etc?



I'm talking about now not events which will likely happen after the manga's end.



> So I would hardly call Sakura useless?



Look in every mission she has been in then say that.



Han Solo said:


> TPN, you be British?
> 
> And don't worry, Tsunade haters are far worse. I don't exactly like the woman, but somemost of their arguments are so petty.



How are Tsunade haters worse?

Unlike Sakura Tsunade doesn't stand there doing nothing but shout.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Based in the lame google translation I can barely say what this script means:

- Kakashi is the one that finally solves the code. Is based in the Novel that Jiraiya wrote about the hero Naruto.

- Pain has a flashback about himself.

- Nagato commit suicide because the eye (Rinnegan) forced him to accelerate the cycle of rebirth, and took Yahiko?s body.

- Something is decided about Kakashi, he is no more a teacher... he is the protector of everyone (Hokage?)


That?s what this poor translated text suggest me.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

pebbled said:


> From my translation, the spoiler says something about
> -Kakashi, Sakura, Naruto, Pein, Jiraiya, Nagato, Yahiko, Shikamaru
> -"Kakashi knows the secret"
> -something about a novel
> ...



Doesnt make sense for majority, but I like the spoiler, this chapter is gonna be great for Naru and Pein tards. cant wait.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Nagato committed suicide?

that has to be a fake


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> PAIN is NONE.
> 
> PAIN is ALL.
> 
> ...



If its not Yahiko or Nagato I bet its a certain sage


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Lakers24 said:


> I'm almost done Godammit!



I see what you did thar.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

What the fuck? Nagato commited sucide because the rinnegan forced him to do it ? Wow, the rinnegan must be self-dependand , like some symbiot. Weird fucking doujutsu for sure.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Nagato committed suicide?
> 
> that has to be a fake



Exactly why would someone which so much power kill himself?

Unless of course the Sakumo Hatake syndrome might occur.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm talking about now not events which will likely happen after the manga's end.



Even now, when you read the save Gaara arc, you have seen her medic powers...she is officialy the worlds #2 best female and medic ninja aside from Tsunade.

Also, with her fight against Sasori and overall part 2 showcase...she did far more than Naruto  

so one cant really complain...


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the Rinnegan is some kind of a doom... That chuunin from iwagakure took the body of Nagato --> Then the body of Yahiko... --> Next, Naruto?


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Exactly why would someone which so much power kill himself?
> 
> Unless of course the Sakumo Hatake syndrome might occur.



As I posted:

_- Nagato commit suicide because the eye (Rinnegan) forced him to accelerate the cycle of rebirth, and took Yahiko?s body._


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> How are Tsunade haters worse?
> 
> Unlike Sakura Tsunade doesn't stand there doing nothing but shout.



lol, wut?

I'm not talking about the characters, I'm talking about the irrational haters. Read, think, then post.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Exactly why would someone which so much power kill himself?
> 
> Unless of course the Sakumo Hatake syndrome might occur.



Ehh, Spoiler said something of that the Rinnegan forced him to kill himself and continue cycle of rebirth and entered in Yahiko ? Because remember, Rinnengan is not a bloodline that could only come in familiy, its a enity that could appear in every other shinobi if the host prolly died.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> As I posted:
> 
> _- Nagato commit suicide because the eye (Rinnegan) forced him to accelerate the cycle of rebirth, and took Yahiko?s body._



maybe his body was decaying or something...
but this sounds awfully like an Orochimaru 2.0

I'm calling fake.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I think the Rinnegan is some kind of a doom... That chuunin from iwagakure took the body of Nagato --> Then the body of Yahiko... --> Next, Naruto?



Yeah, probably, I remember someone has said it couple of months ago. Rinnegan is somekind of symbiot like Venom of Spiderman


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2008)

Naruto does something good


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Even now, when you read the save Gaara arc, you have seen her medic powers...she is officialy the worlds #2 best female and medic ninja aside from Tsunade.



Kabuto is the 2nd best, followed by Shizune.



> Also, with her fight against Sasori and overall part 2 showcase...she did far more than Naruto



She was a puppet.



> so one cant really complain...



Yeah they can.



DELAHK said:


> As I posted:
> 
> _- Nagato commit suicide because the eye (Rinnegan) forced him to accelerate the cycle of rebirth, and took Yahiko?s body._



I see...



Han Solo said:


> lol, wut?
> 
> I'm not talking about the characters, I'm talking about the irrational haters. Read, think, then post.



Thats exactly what I addressed.



Godammit said:


> Ehh, Spoiler said something of that the Rinnegan forced him to kill himself and continue cycle of rebirth and entered in Yahiko ? Because remember, Rinnengan is not a bloodline that could only come in familiy, its a enity that could appear in every other shinobi if the host prolly died.



I see...


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Also, with her fight against Sasori and overall part 2 showcase...she did far more than Naruto
> 
> so one cant really complain...



Because Naruto has yet to have his proper one on one fight, or for Kishi to have him do anything of importance?


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's fake. It's too early to be true.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Stop talking about the girl with the big forehead, this chapter or manga isnt about her. If you want to discuss about her, library is that ---> way


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a weak transition chapter. According to those spoilers.  Its lacking Sauce


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict Kakashi will be told he is recommended for Hokage.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> maybe his body was decaying or something...
> but this sounds awfully like an Orochimaru 2.0
> 
> I'm calling fake.



Its from the spoiler guy apparently.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Yeah, probably, I remember someone has said it couple of months ago. Rinnegan is somekind of symbiot like Venom of Spiderman



Yes but is more like resident evil, gives you great amount of power but it sucks you dry your life energy/chakra/whatever... and when you are almost a corpse it changes to another body with an eye contact.

Someone told that this is orochimaru 2.0... well it is all about metempsychosis (I think this is how it is written), that´s the meaning of "Rinnegan" and that´s the technique oro used!

So it is not hilarious that resemblance...


----------



## Pocketmofo (Jun 24, 2008)

Quick translation of spoiler:

ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
*The gloomy/sullen Kakashi figured out the secret of the code.

ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
*Pein appears as a character in the first book Jiraiya wrote.

小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
*The main character of the book, named ?Naruto?, has to go up against him at the end of the book.

ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう
*The main character, Naruto, manages to squeak out a win but they both end up dying/fading away.

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
Naruto: So I?m gonna die?

サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ?」
Sakura: What are you saying, Naruto! It?s just a story from a book. It?s not like it?s all going to come true?

カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」
Kakashi: I won?t let that happen.

雨の国の塔
*Meanwhile at the tower in the rain country

雨にうたれるペイン
*Pein is standing out in the rain.

ペインの回想
*Pein flashback

完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
*The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.

でも長門は何故か自殺した
*But for some reason Nagato killed himself.

長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
*In dying, the path to the rinnegan final form evolution was lost.

マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
*Madara then drew closer to the heartbroken Yahiko and Konan.

マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
*Madara knew that Yahiko by himself would not be able to handle the immense power of the rinnegan so he split the power into six bodies.

あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。
*(That day from the previous flashback where we see Nagato has killed an Earth ninja who had attacked Nagato and Yahiko) Nagato used his rinnegan to speed up the Earth ninja?s life thereby killing him in an instant. 

再びコノハ
*Scene changes back to Konoha

暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
*Shikamaru apologizes for not being able to read the code.

部屋にみんなが入ってくる
*Everybody comes into the room

カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る
*It won?t just be Kakashi who?ll protect Naruto. Everyone says that they will protect him.

今週はこれでおしまい
*That?s all for this week.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 24, 2008)

Well these are different views on Sakura...I don't love her but also don't hate her...I actually see her as a great female shinobi.

Its not like I would have expacted her to do a massive Kirin or FRS style jutsu's...

But she is pretty darn the best female shinobi of her gen.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Yes but is more like resident evil, gives you great amount of power but it sucks you dry your life energy/chakra/whatever... and when you are almost a corpse it changes to another body with an eye contact.
> 
> Someone told that this is orochimaru 2.0... well it is all about metempsychosis (I think this is how it is written), that?s the meaning of "Rinnegan" and that?s the technique oro used!



Lol, Its like Orochimaru and Rinnegan are designed for each other.


----------



## Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Is that spoiler true?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Its from the spoiler guy apparently.


can anyone confirm this?!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Pocketmofo said:


> Quick translation of spoiler:
> 
> ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
> *The gloomy/sullen Kakashi figured out the secret of the code.
> ...



OMFG, THanks. Hahaha, Yahiko could not contain the immense power of Rinnegan in one body. (Madara admits that Rinnegan is freaking powerfull).

But why did Nagato killed himself. Oh my god, this chapter is gonna be greaaaaaaaaaat. And Naruto and Pein dying ? Means, even if Naruto with the key and hax, he's still not stronger than Pein.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Huh. Speeding up time? Overpowered, much? Does the Sharingan not perceive time, in effect??

And fuck it, Madara manipulates everything then.

Well I wonder if it's true.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Its sounds original and true to be fake. This isnt fake, no one could come up with this except kishi.

Im calling thruth


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 24, 2008)

I doubt the spoiler is true. The revelation of the power seems extremely random. In addition Pain was going after Naruto, not having nostalgia parties back the rain city.


----------



## 24 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
Sullen Kakashi recognizes the code's secret.

ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
Jiraiya wrote about Pein's beginning in is novel.

小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
The novel's protagonist, Naruto at the story's end confronts a being.

ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう
By a small margin, Naruto wins but Naruto and the being together vanish.

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
Naruto: Well, I will die?

サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ?」
*Sakura: What are you saying Naruto? This story is completely false.*

カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」
*Kakashi: I didn't do this thing.*

雨の国の塔
Rain Country's tower.

雨にうたれるペイン
Pein thinks about the Rain Country.

ペインの回想
Pein Flashback

完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
The rinnegan's complete body accelerates time. By this, the worlds life span can be controlled.

でも長門は何故か自殺した
However, Nagato commits suicide.

長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
By dieing, Nagato's body evolves this way to abstain its power.

マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
*Still trying to figure out*

マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
*Still trying to figure out*

あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。
*Still trying to figure out*

再びコノハ
Back to Konoha

暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
Shikamaru can't figure out the code and apologizes.

部屋にみんなが入ってくる
Everyone goes to the room.

カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る
Only Kakashi is not there. Everyone protect Naruto.

今週はこれでおしまい
That's all this week.




Sorry my Jap sucks guys.

Ah too slow, read Pocketmofos.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Pocketmofo said:


> 部屋にみんなが入ってくる
> *Everybody comes into the room
> 
> カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る
> *It won?t just be Kakashi who?ll protect Naruto. Everyone says that they will protect him.



Touching... :____)


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

*The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.

Hahaha, Rinnegan is > Sharingan now. Rinnegan's true power is speeding someones life, killing them in a instant, and rinnegan controls the life of the world.

Its over, rinnegan > sharingan


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> - Pain has a flashback about himself.



How arrogant 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Can't hate on truth.



You are all the same 



Seabear said:


> Yes, so then people can complain about her being haxed. Face it. Whatever Sakura does, she's going to be hated. Don't even pretend that you guys are rational about it.



Word



kyuubi said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Haters are always going to hate, that's why one must learn to continue to like what they like and not give a damn about what others think.



Word



Han Solo said:


> TPN, you be British?



As Naval Warfare



> And don't worry, Tsunade haters are far worse. I don't exactly like the woman, but somemost of their arguments are so petty.



Yes, Tsunade is even more unfairly, illogically, irrationally hated than even Sakura.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

this spoiler is massive bullshit  how could Jiraiya's book be about Pain?

also, this chapter was supposed to be about the key.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Lakers24 said:


> ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
> Sullen Kakashi recognizes the code's secret.
> 
> ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
> ...


Thanks anywats, but Pocketmofo did a full and accurate trans. But thanks.

Anyway, There is no final body I guess then. No Nagato anymore.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> this spoiler is massive bullshit  how could Jiraiya's book be about Pain?
> 
> also, this chapter was supposed to be about the key.



this isnt a full script spoiler, It could be about the key in the end.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 24, 2008)

So, this spoiler makes Naruto look like a weak rookie who needs constant protection? I'd say it's true. Kishimoto is epic when it comes to destroying Naruto hype 

Ah well, looks like Pein is a weakass second-class Ninja. Atleast Nagato had the balls to murder himself to save the world (Child of Destiny much?) but Yagito had to go and be a dumb son of a bitch and put his hands in the cookie jar.

Blah, horrible chapter that foreshadows a horrible ending to the Naruto storyline. Atleast we still have hope for Sasukes.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Anyway, There is no final body I guess then. No Nagato anymore.



this is fake! fakefakefakefakefake 

how could Madara have manipulated the power of the Rinnegan anyway? only Nagato could have done this.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I like Madara more then ever now. I just hope he doesnen't fuck up this last Uchiha. He fucked up Sasuke with the whole of part two shite characterization, and fucked up Itachi by retconning him into some stupidly omnipresent guy or some crap. Bleh.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

I?ll say it?s fake, it is too much a coincidence that Madara is behind *EVERYTHING!*

Oh... please... gimme a break!


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2008)

i wisk the spoiler was true but it tusday and threal ones come on wensday


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> So, this spoiler makes Naruto look like a weak rookie who needs constant protection? I'd say it's true. Kishimoto is epic when it comes to destroying Naruto hype
> 
> Ah well, looks like Pein is a weakass second-class Ninja. Atleast Nagato had the balls to murder himself to save the world (Child of Destiny much?) but Yagito had to go and be a dumb son of a bitch and put his hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> Blah, horrible chapter that foreshadows a horrible ending to the Naruto storyline. Atleast we still have hope for Sasukes.



If Nagato didnt kill himself, he would have been strongest shinobi of the world. Easily. I mean speeding your lifespan and kill in instant, must be the broken jutsu ever. Orochimaru ? Hidan ? All dead.

But why didnt Yahiko did it to Jiraiya ? Maybe because rinnegan is supposed to belong to Nagato and not Yahiko so rinnegan's power is decreased .


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> *The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.
> 
> Hahaha, Rinnegan is > Sharingan now. Rinnegan's true power is speeding someones life, killing them in a instant, and rinnegan controls the life of the world.
> 
> Its over, rinnegan > sharingan



The spoiler has yet to be confirmed


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I?ll say it?s fake, it is too much a coincidence that Madara is behind *EVERYTHING!*
> 
> Oh... please... gimme a break!



Uhh... Pein and Konan are under Madara's command so what do u mean with coincedence ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, the way that spoiler describes it fits in with Wrath's theory of Pein:

Pein/Nagato is in the metal. By killing himself he broke free of his bodily limitations and entered the metal allowing him to control all those bodies.

Still, I currently think it's BS. Cutting directly to Pein so he can have a revealing flashback? Kakashi solving the puzzle straight away, one chapter later without Shika?

Nah


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> The spoiler has yet to be confirmed



Yeah, but Rinnegan > Sharingan, spoiler confirmed or not.
But I didnt say Rinnegan > Mangekyou Sharingan .


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 24, 2008)

To bad this one is fake.  Will wait for wednesday for the real one.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

I think fake, to be honest. This chapter was supposed to be about the key,


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Vered, is this from the spoiler guy that posted last week confirmed spoiler ?


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

what spoiler is everyone talking about?


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Yeah, but Rinnegan > Sharingan, spoiler confirmed or not.
> But I didnt say Rinnegan > Mangekyou Sharingan .



Hey, re-quote my post for updated smiley


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> what spoiler is everyone talking about?



Check the previous page, a spoiler translated by Pocketmofo


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

adel123456789 said:


> i wisk the spoiler was true but it tusday and threal ones come on wensday



Not all the time. Though I hope this one is fake, it's garbage.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> what spoiler is everyone talking about?



Quick translation of spoiler:

ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
*The gloomy/sullen Kakashi figured out the secret of the code.

ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
*Pein appears as a character in the first book Jiraiya wrote.

小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
*The main character of the book, named ?Naruto?, has to go up against him at the end of the book.

ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう
*The main character, Naruto, manages to squeak out a win but they both end up dying/fading away.

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
Naruto: So I?m gonna die?

サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ?」
Sakura: What are you saying, Naruto! It?s just a story from a book. It?s not like it?s all going to come true?

カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」
Kakashi: I won?t let that happen.

雨の国の塔
*Meanwhile at the tower in the rain country

雨にうたれるペイン
*Pein is standing out in the rain.

ペインの回想
*Pein flashback

完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
*The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.

でも長門は何故か自殺した
*But for some reason Nagato killed himself.

長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
*In dying, the path to the rinnegan final form evolution was lost.

マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
*Madara then drew closer to the heartbroken Yahiko and Konan.

マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
*Madara knew that Yahiko by himself would not be able to handle the immense power of the rinnegan so he split the power into six bodies.

あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。
*(That day from the previous flashback where we see Nagato has killed an Earth ninja who had attacked Nagato and Yahiko) Nagato used his rinnegan to speed up the Earth ninja?s life thereby killing him in an instant.

再びコノハ
*Scene changes back to Konoha

暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
*Shikamaru apologizes for not being able to read the code.

部屋にみんなが入ってくる
*Everybody comes into the room

カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る
*It won?t just be Kakashi who?ll protect Naruto. Everyone says that they will protect him.

今週はこれでおしまい
*That?s all for this week.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Vered, is this from the spoiler guy that posted last week confirmed spoiler ?



More than likely we will have to wait for wednesday for a real spoiler


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Uhh... Pein and Konan are under Madara's command so what do u mean with coincedence ?



He is more like a chess player than a shinobi!!

This is absolutely crazy... Madara finds out Nagato and says "Wow! this must be the last doujutsu model in this planet! I must be lucky... let´s play with it! go and share it with these 6 friends". He comprehends automatically the power of the Rinnegan (he is a Sharingan user, I bet Sasuke knows shit about how the Byakugan works...) C´mon!!!!.

I insist, fake.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

It is fake  because Pain is NOT Yahiko. that would be major suckage.

the whole part of MADARA dividing the power of Rinnegan doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> It is fake  because Pain is NOT Yahiko. that would be major suckage.
> 
> the whole part of MADARA dividing the power of Rinnegan doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


We dont know how EMS works either. Anyway, lets just wait.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Not all the time. Though I hope this one is fake, it's garbage.



 stop hating...before Peintards destroy you


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

i also think its fake.speed time?i doubt that.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I hope this spoiler is a fake! First of all, it seems completely out of character that "So, I'm gonna die?" from Naruto. Then the last part, where everybody wants to protect Naruto, sucks really bad!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe Pein is Yahiko, seeing that translation makes it seem a little interesting. Heh, wouldn't be so bad if it's real.



Klue516 said:


> stop hating...before Pein(tards) destroys you



There aren't any "powerful" Pein tards.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> i also think its fake.speed time?i doubt that.



Why did u say from spoiler guy ? If im right, spoiler guy means the guy that posts the confirmed and true spoilers


----------



## Major (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably written by the same guy who wrote that spoiler where Sasuke kills the baby by aging him


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

This spoiler is both amazing awesome and totally sillyness at the same time.

It makes good use of the prophasy though:

In this spoiler, Jiraiya himself became the writer of the Prophasy.

In writing the book he accidentally wrote Naruto and Pein's fate

Nagato tried to stop it but even his death couldn't hold back fate or the Rinnegan

*The reason the Pein bodies are all ninja Jiraiya knew is because his book was semi-autobiographical*

I didn't know Kishi had this kind of Phlillip K. Dick kind of brain twisting ability 



> There aren't any "powerful" Pein tards.



Kyuubi Naruto 

And me 

And a large, silent and unwashed mass


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, fake spoiler is fake.
Why so many people asking "is it real? Can't you tell it's not?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

The Major said:


> Probably written by the same guy who wrote that spoiler where Sasuke kills the baby by aging him



Lol, good point. That was a great spoiler though. That would of made one hell of a sharingan technique.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

The Major said:


> Probably written by the same guy who wrote that spoiler where Sasuke kills the baby by aging him



Hah, lol. Right, this guy has something with "speeding time"


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

So madara created pein, yet madara needed to be told that pein has never lost a match as though madara wasnt there at his inception? bullshit.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Time is the ultimate Jutsu


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Assuming the spoiler is real. How the hell did Madara manage to split the Rinnegan's power?


----------



## ownageprince (Jun 24, 2008)

I think Naruto will get his share of explainations just as Sasuke was given recently.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> stop hating...before Peintards destroy you



I'm not going to destroy him........unless its real.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> It is fake  because Pain is NOT Yahiko. that would be major suckage.
> 
> the whole part of MADARA dividing the power of Rinnegan doesn't make any sense whatsoever.



Madara had yahiko touch their foreheads.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

*another one:*

前半は綱手の回想
ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
アンコに火影を託すと言い残して消える

それから鷹が木の葉にのりこむよ
同じ頃ペインも木の葉に到着して鉢合わせ
互いの目に気がつき、サスケとペインが一戦交えることになっておわり


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Assuming the spoiler is real. How the hell did Madara manage to split the Rinnegan's power?



He's an Uchiha. Nothing's impossible.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> So madara created pein, yet madara needed to be told that pein has never lost a match as though madara wasnt there at his inception? bullshit.



Yeah, but thats wrong what u were thinking. Madara told Pein to watch out for Naruto, but Konan reminded him that Pein never lost a battle wich Madara responded "haa, thats true" that means he knows that Pein never lost a battle.

Anyway, could explain why Yahiko and Konan are so Emoish / Depressed, remember guys when Konan said "*You had no idea what happened to us when u left sensei*" ? ??? (Nagato sucidide)

And also a reason that Yahiko loves to use his main body.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's fake.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

ownageprince said:


> I think Naruto will get his share of explainations just as Sasuke was given recently.



Explanations about what?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Kyuubi Naruto
> 
> And me
> 
> And a large, silent and unwashed mass




I am NOT unwashed.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 24, 2008)

It would suck major ass if there was no Nagato and the rinnegan could not be used to its full potential, BS spoiler indeed.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> this spoiler is massive bullshit  how could Jiraiya's book be about Pain?



That's what I think as well.

And Kishi woudn't reveal all this all of a sudden


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> He's an Uchiha. Nothing's impossible.



Madara is so amazing


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> He's an Uchiha. Nothing's impossible.



Just like how Uchiha Minato manage to split Kyuubi's power in half


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> i also think its fake.speed time?i doubt that.


why did you say it was posted by the spoiler guy?  do you know that, for one second, all my hopes for a decent final villain were crushed ?




Sasuke said:


> There aren't any "powerful" Pein tards.


not every group in these forums is based on repwhoring.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Yeah, but thats wrong what u were thinking. Madara told Pein to watch out for Naruto, but Konan reminded him that Pein never lost a battle wich Madara responded "haa, thats true" that means he knows that Pein never lost a battle.
> 
> Anyway, could explain why Yahiko and Konan are so Emoish / Depressed, remember guys when Konan said "*You had no idea what happened to us when u left sensei*" ? ??? (Nagato sucidide)
> 
> And also a reason that Yahiko loves to use his main body.



Thanks for pointing that out, its still full of holes though. 

Ill just dive into them one by one.

Didnt madara think that he was powerful enough to take on the rinnegans power?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

Fake, Fake, Fake


----------



## jboku (Jun 24, 2008)

jboku said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Cover: Zetsu
> 
> ...





Nuzents said:


> not a bad fan fic, who is going to be the perosn behind Sasuke??




I woud have him be someone from the senju clan since they have been long lost .  I would also peg them with the ability to control an opponents chakra much like they can the bijuus


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Yeah, but thats wrong what u were thinking. Madara told Pein to watch out for Naruto, but Konan reminded him that Pein never lost a battle wich Madara responded "haa, thats true" that means he knows that Pein never lost a battle.
> 
> Anyway, could explain why Yahiko and Konan are so Emoish / Depressed, remember guys when Konan said "*You had no idea what happened to us when u left sensei*" ? ??? (Nagato sucidide)
> 
> And also a reason that Yahiko loves to use his main body.



Wait a minute. Yahiko is dead, Pain already established that; furthermore, Pain speaks as if he is/was Nagato. Explain those apples


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Just like how Uchiha Minato manage to split Kyuubi's power in half



Or Madara managed to defeat Hashirama


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Or Madara managed to defeat Hashirama



Or like how Sasuke defeated Itachi through superior skills


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Wait a minute. Yahiko is dead, Pain already established that; furthermore, Pain speaks as if he is/was Nagato. Explain those apples



Its as i said its full of holes. I'm not sure why Godammit whats it to be true.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> why did you say it was posted by the spoiler guy?  do you know that, for one second, all my hopes for a decent final villain were crushed ?
> 
> 
> 
> not every group in these forums is based on repwhoring.



*i said supposedly.and i was right.nobody is taking this spoiler seriously on 2ch.so its probably fake.*


----------



## LucBu (Jun 24, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> That's what I think as well.
> 
> And Kishi woudn't reveal all this all of a sudden



What's this spoiler about?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Wait a minute. Yahiko is dead, Pain already established that; furthermore, Pain speaks as if he is/was Nagato. Explain those apples



Yeah, thats a common personality, He says "Yahiko is dead" because Yahiko has changed, and has taken name Pein. He was implying that there is no Yahiko personlity anymore, by the fact he changed his personality since he was evolved into "God" and changed his name. Its obvious, he would say "Yahiko is dead" , "What u see before u is Pain"


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

It would be a huge de-hyping if pein were created by madara. on that alone i refuse to believe its real.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Or like how Sasuke defeated Itachi through superior skills



Or like Uchiha's were put in the corner of Konoha like they AIDS.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Yeah, thats a common personality, He says "Yahiko is dead" because Yahiko has changed, and has taken name Pein. He was implying that there is no Yahiko personlity anymore, by the fact he changed his personality since he was evolved into "God" and changed his name. Its obvious, he would say "Yahiko is dead" , "What u see before u is Pain"



*This spoiler is fake.dont waste your time on it*.


----------



## sheshyo (Jun 24, 2008)

Only thing remotely interesting about this spoiler is if Rinnegan is indeed capable of speeding up someone's biological clock, it might be able to slow down someone's biological clock as well, which could perhaps explain Madara's existence (of course in expense of Itachi's explanation about Madara's exceptional chakra/body). 

And seriously, everyone protecting (babysitting) Naruto (Hero) doesn't sound too fascinating plot wise.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Assuming the spoiler is real. How the hell did Madara manage to split the Rinnegan's power?



Abstract and arcane magic 

Madara's been round for a long time and has the EMS. He's probably one of the most knowlegable experts on jutsu and magic in the world.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> *The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.
> 
> Hahaha, Rinnegan is > Sharingan now. Rinnegan's true power is speeding someones life, killing them in a instant, and rinnegan controls the life of the world.
> 
> Its over, rinnegan > sharingan


Maybe Madara split it up Really to keep control of it... If one person had that much power, he'd be dangerous... just a theory.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Yeah, thats a common personality, He says "Yahiko is dead" because Yahiko has changed, and has taken name Pein. He was implying that there is no Yahiko personlity anymore, by the fact he changed his personality since he was evolved into "God" and changed his name. Its obvious, he would say "Yahiko is dead" , "What u see before u is Pain"



But he never said Nagato was dead


----------



## 24 (Jun 24, 2008)

LucBu said:


> What's this spoiler about?



ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
Tsunade remembers Jiraiya's marriage proposal.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Abstract and arcane magic
> 
> Madara's been round for a long time and has the EMS. He's probably one of the most knowlegable experts on jutsu and magic in the world.



Who's that figure that's keep catching my attention ? In your avy


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

*can someone translate this?*

前半は綱手の回想
ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
アンコに火影を託すと言い残して消える

それから鷹が木の葉にのりこむよ
同じ頃ペインも木の葉に到着して鉢合わせ
互いの目に気がつき、サスケとペインが一戦交えることになっておわり


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> But he never said Nagato was dead


Because jiraiya, didnt asked about Nagato.



Lakers24 said:


> ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
> Tsunade remebers Jiraiya's marriage proposal.



This shit is purely false................


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura has to surpass Kabuto before she can be called the best.  Currently Kabuto is even better than Tsunade.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2008)

damn I can't w8 for the real spoilers 2morrow or thursday.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Goddammit why do you want this spoiler to be real?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict that real spoilers will come out tomorrow.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

Basing on the shitty Google translation of the last spoiler mentioned by vered Pain and Anko appear, too(not at the same time). A short spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Because jiraiya, didnt asked about Nagato.
> 
> 
> 
> This shit is purely false................



lulz, he called him Nagato at least 1,000 times


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Goddammit why do you want this spoiler to be real?



I dont, for anykind of spoilers actually, I just thought it was confirmed. But I guess it isnt. Oh well, next spoiler then.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Pain said to Jiraiya he shouldn't call him Yahiko because the guy was dead... While when Jiraiya called him Nagato he didn't say anything.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Pain said to Jiraiya he shouldn't call him Yahiko because the guy was dead... While when Jiraiya called him Nagato he didn't say anything.



Exactly, and pein has no reason to lie especially after revealing his ultimate goals.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

Noone translate vered's spoiler? :


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> Basing on the shitty Google translation of the last spoiler mentioned by vered Pain and Anko appear, too(not at the same time). A short spoiler.



Kishi forgot how to draw Anko. It must be fake.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

i think tommorow we'll get the real spoilers as usual.i doubt we'll get even a short one today.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

I think that is fake, too. If Doku was around I would say it's still possible to get an early spoiler, but its' currently very hard... and the spoiler guy doesn't seems to like Naruto very much :
Edit: vered anticipated me.
Don't expect an early spoiler, guys!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> i think tommorow we'll get the real spoilers as usual.i doubt we'll get even a short one today.



How do u navigate on 2ch forums even if you speak wapanese


----------



## LucBu (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope Anko does something.


----------



## Cel (Jun 24, 2008)

You know what? I think this spoiler might be true after all.  The rinnegan is claimed to be the most powerful doujutsu of the three.  What other power could the rinnegan have that it would allow it to beat the sharigan?  Time control is the only thing that completely negates ALL of the sharigan's abilities


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Anko will definately do something, her importance to the plot is bound to be realised.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Cel said:


> You know what? I think this spoiler might be true after all.  The rinnegan is claimed to be the most powerful doujutsu of the three.  What other power could the rinnegan have that it would allow it to beat the sharigan?  Time control is the only thing that completely negates ALL of the sharigan's abilities



So does darkness.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Major said:


> Probably written by the same guy who wrote that spoiler where Sasuke kills the baby by aging him



that guy has a weird fetish


----------



## Chills Here (Jun 24, 2008)

The spoiler isn't true for this reason alone.

If the Rinnegan could really control time like that, no one would stand a chance, no matter who it was, & the manga would become weak after seeing all of our favorite characters die like some random fodder in Death Note.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably written by the same guy who wrote that spoiler where Sasuke kills the baby by aging 

^him what he said 
But to asume it is true than Pain after regaining his power could reverse back the process and make Madara young ?


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

But naruto could be said to be timeless,.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 24, 2008)

Anko will seduce Pains bodys while Naruto Sasuke kill them .


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> How do u navigate on 2ch forums even if you speak wapanese



i dont speak japanese .i use the crappy google translation and alot of experience 
to pick the spoilers and such.


----------



## sheshyo (Jun 24, 2008)

Incubus said:


> *Kishi forgot how to draw Anko.* It must be fake.



I don't doubt it, considering Anko is a girl; of course that's not much of an inhibition for Kishimoto, with varieties of manly Sakura panels he puts out.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Anko will definately do something, her importance to the plot is bound to be realised.



She's going to be one of the females who lends her body to Sasuke for the revival of the Uchiha clan.

And she'll do it with a smile on her pretty face.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> How do u navigate on 2ch forums even if you speak wapanese



Vered's a smart guy! With the help of the Translator and some good sense he can read on 2ch, obviously! I think vered's already explained it, tough.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 24, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> Noone translate vered's spoiler? :


Here you go:



Lakers24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Solstice said:


> Probably written by the same guy who wrote that spoiler where Sasuke kills the baby by aging
> 
> ^him what he said
> But to asume it is true than Pain after regaining his power could reverse back the process and make Madara young ?



Maybe he can create any jutsu he wants literally when he uses his Rin'negan and the Bijuu statue w/all Bijuu.




Sasuke said:


> She's going to be one of the females who lends her body to Sasuke for the revival of the Uchiha clan.
> 
> And she'll do it with a smile on her pretty face.



She'll be a p*d*p****

Which is against the law and will be arrested by Uchiha cops


----------



## 24 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Here you go:



If he was talking about the Rinnegan one he should probably use Pocketmofo's because my Jap is shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Quick translation of spoiler:

ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
*The gloomy/sullen Kakashi figured out the secret of the code.

ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
*Pein appears as a character in the first book Jiraiya wrote.

小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
*The main character of the book, named “Naruto”, has to go up against him at the end of the book.

ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう
*The main character, Naruto, manages to squeak out a win but they both end up dying/fading away.

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
Naruto: So I’m gonna die?

サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ…」
Sakura: What are you saying, Naruto! It’s just a story from a book. It’s not like it’s all going to come true…

カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」
Kakashi: I won’t let that happen.

雨の国の塔
*Meanwhile at the tower in the rain country

雨にうたれるペイン
*Pein is standing out in the rain.

ペインの回想
*Pein flashback

完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
*The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.

でも長門は何故か自殺した
*But for some reason Nagato killed himself.

長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
*In dying, the path to the rinnegan final form evolution was lost.

マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
*Madara then drew closer to the heartbroken Yahiko and Konan.

マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
*Madara knew that Yahiko by himself would not be able to handle the immense power of the rinnegan so he split the power into six bodies.

あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。
*(That day from the previous flashback where we see Nagato has killed an Earth ninja who had attacked Nagato and Yahiko) Nagato used his rinnegan to speed up the Earth ninja’s life thereby killing him in an instant. 

再びコノハ
*Scene changes back to Konoha

暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
*Shikamaru apologizes for not being able to read the code.

部屋にみんなが入ってくる
*Everybody comes into the room

カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る
*It won’t just be Kakashi who’ll protect Naruto. Everyone says that they will protect him.

今週はこれでおしまい
*That’s all for this week.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

sheshyo said:


> I don't doubt it, considering Anko is a girl; of course that's not much of an inhibition for Kishimoto, with *varieties of manly Sakura panels he puts out.*



He needs to stop doing that. It looks like Sasuke with different hair sometimes.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 24, 2008)

What I do on 2ch is search Naruto, then find what looks to be the correct thread.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll stick with my theory that Pain is a jutsu developed by Nagato
we got enough clues with the shouten no jutsu...


any spoiler implying my theory is wrong is a FAKE


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

No. I was talking about the short spoiler posted by vered, the one which mentioned Anko. But I'm sure it's fake, too. 
@Lakers24: Don't feel bad about it. Thanks for translating(and thanks to Pocketmofos, too).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

Was this one translated? Well, anyway 


vered said:


> *can someone translate this?*
> 
> 前半は綱手の回想
> ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
> ...


First part is Tsunades flashback.
Remembering the scene of Jiraiya's proposal, she cries.
She entrust everything to Anko and walks away.

Taka arrived at Konoha.
The same time as Pain.
Sasuke looks into Pains eyes. The fight is coming.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Was this one translated? Well, anyway
> 
> First part is Tsunades flashback.
> Remembering the scene of Jiraiya's proposal, she cries.
> ...



Is Sasuke going to have his lifespan shortened


----------



## sheshyo (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I'll stick with my theory that Pain is a jutsu developed by Nagato
> we got enough clues with the shouten no jutsu...
> 
> 
> any spoiler implying my theory is wrong is a FAKE



If your theory is right then Nagato's jutsu is cheating on him, as it apparently takes orders from Madara.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

That spoiler sounds... stupid.

It's probably true, then.


----------



## Pocketmofo (Jun 24, 2008)

Another quick translation (no clue if the spoiler's real):

前半は綱手の回想
*First half of the chapter is Tsunade’s flashback

ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
*She remembers back when Jiraiya proposed to her and she starts crying (no clue if this is the scene right before he goes off to fight Pein or if this was when they were younger)

アンコに火影を託すと言い残して消える
*He goes away saying that he will leave the Hokage in Anko’s hands/care. 

OR *She goes away saying that she'll leave the whole Hokage business to Anko.

それから鷹が木の葉にのりこむよ
*Then Team “Taka” then makes its way into Konoha.

同じ頃ペインも木の葉に到着して鉢合わせ
*At the same time Pein arrives at Konoha as well and runs into Team “Taka”.

互いの目に気がつき、サスケとペインが一戦交えることになっておわり
*Sasuke and Pein see each other’s eyes and the chapter ends with them about to have a little fight.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Spoilers sound fake


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Was this one translated? Well, anyway
> 
> First part is Tsunades flashback.
> Remembering the scene of Jiraiya's proposal, she cries.
> ...



 

Sasuke is not going to die that soon.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Who's that figure that's keep catching my attention ? In your avy



Shingami-Sama from Soul Eater


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 24, 2008)

The latest spoiler seems fake for a number of reasons in my opinion:


I doubt Anko would have another major role which does not include the Cursed Seal or Orochimaru at this point. It is too random of a move.
I see a move from Sasuke and Taka and a focus on Konoha's plans at the moment.
I don't see how it relates to the 'key' in an effective manner.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Was this one translated? Well, anyway
> 
> First part is Tsunades flashback.
> Remembering the scene of Jiraiya's proposal, she cries.
> ...



lol, wth


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke will live for 1 second due to the Rin'negan's ability


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Pein's first defeat  

pek Anko, if only.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Althought it would be fun to see Sasuke raped by pein


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks to Hatifnatten. It's a obvious fake, of course.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Shingami-Sama from Soul Eater, the most awesome sauce in history



Fixed. 



Hiroshi said:


> The latest spoiler seems fake for a number of reasons in my opinion:
> 
> 
> I doubt Anko would have another major role which does not include the Cursed Seal or Orochimaru at this point. It is too random of a move.
> ...



Plus Anko is too good for this manga.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pein's first defeat



Sarcasm!!!



-Maya- said:


> Althought it would be fun to see Sasuke raped by pein



The proper term is gang raped


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke will live for 1 second due to the Rin'negan's ability


correct me if im wrong but didnt the spoiler say that ability was lost...???

but anyway i say they are all fake


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

It's fake because I don't believe Anko will play a great role(it should be Shizune ,
then no mention of the "key" and I don't believe Taka will have to go in Konoha. And waht about Pain and Sasuke fighting each other? What a stupid spoiler, it's faker than the previous .


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Fake spoilers I see.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Is Sasuke going to have his lifespan shortened


Pain will beg for his life so Sasuke will spare him to Naruto


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Based in the lame google translation I can barely say what this script means:
> 
> - Kakashi is the one that finally solves the code. Is based in the Novel that Jiraiya wrote about the hero Naruto.
> 
> ...



Fake spoiler it has nothing to do with the key.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The proper term is gang raped



That would imply Pein needs more than 1 body for Sasuke


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Incubus said:


> lol, wth



Exactly.



Anko is too much woman for this yaoi manga.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

the spoiler guy mixed Anko and Shizune 

I don't blame him, I do that all the time.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Mental said:


> correct me if im wrong but didnt the spoiler say that ability was lost...???
> 
> but anyway i say they are all fake



When someone uses the following smilies  and/or  it means they are being sarcastic.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 24, 2008)

Something doesnt seem right in the claim: "The rinnegan's complete body accelerates time. By this, the worlds life span can be controlled."

If it is so, why didn't the fodder nin that was killed way back by Nagato just aged rapidly?
If it does drain ones years the body cell system should also age in a rapid pace, no?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Fake spoilers I see.
> 
> Pain will beg for his life so Sasuke will spare him to Naruto



Or Pein tells him to count to one then makes his life span 1/2 a second


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Something doesnt seem right in the claim: "The rinnegan's complete body accelerates time. By this, the worlds life span can be controlled."
> 
> If it is so, why didn't the fodder nin that was killed way back by Nagato just aged rapidly?
> If it does drain ones years the body cell system should also age in a rapid pace, no?



it is a terrible fake. there is no need in debating about it. 

the same fake maker gave that power to Sasuke's MS two weeks ago.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Are we supposed to beleive Tsunade would just up and abandon Konoha that easilly


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pein's first defeat
> 
> pek Anko, if only.



Anko is a Naruto Fangirl


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When someone uses the following smilies  and/or  it means they are being sarcastic.


 oooooooh....i get it  "smart guy" !!!!

like that


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Mental said:


> oooooooh....i get it  "smart guy" !!!!
> 
> like that



Exactly.................you awesome genius


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

*both are fakes.
anything with nagato in it ,or with pein meeting sasuke is bound to be fake at least for any time soon.*


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> Anko is a Naruto Fangirl



All ther Mature women in this manga are


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

This weeks chapter is the "KEY".  These spoilers have nothing to do with it.  They are fake.  Why are we arguing this.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

Pein can't fight Sasuke. He has to lose to Naruto and no one else.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

He can fight sasuke and beat him. bet you didnt think about that


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> the spoiler guy mixed Anko and Shizune
> 
> I don't blame him,* I do that all the time*.



Really, why?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> He can fight sasuke and beat him. bet you didnt think about that



I don't comprehend...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Naruto can't bring back Sasuke if he's dead


----------



## sheshyo (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Pein can't fight Sasuke. He has to lose to Naruto and no one else.



Sasuke _fighting_ Pain would be be similar to Naruto's skirmishes with Itachi and nothing more. And they'll have to interact sooner or later I presume and introductory face off seems most appropriate/exciting.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> He can fight sasuke and beat him. bet you didnt think about that


Actually he was saying if they fight Sasuke would rape defeat Pein 


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto can't fight Pein if he's dead


Fixed.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

sheshyo said:


> Sasuke _fighting_ Pain would be be similar to Naruto's skirmishes with Itachi and nothing more. And they'll have to interact sooner or later I presume and introductory face off seems most appropriate/exciting.



I doubt that. Naruto was utterly schooled in all of his skirmishes with Itachi 

He had a frigging crow shoved into his throat )


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto can't bring back Sasuke if he's dead



So you forgot about Gaara?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Actually he was saying if they fight Sasuke would rape defeat Pein



You're jesting ? No way Sasuke could beat pein


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Actually he was saying if they fight Sasuke would rape defeat Pein
> 
> Fixed.



Yeah but i try to over look blatant lies or claims where possible


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Sauce with haxx eyes would own Pein beyond repair.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You're jesting ? No way Sasuke could beat pein


Of course I'm. 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sauce with haxx eyes would own Pein beyond repair.


That when he full control his doujutsu but it's not the case yet.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Fixed.



Lol, Pein Rokudou is made up of 6 zombies



maximilyan said:


> So you forgot about Gaara?



Gaara couldn't die before having a good long  8 hour sleep


----------



## sheshyo (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> I doubt that. Naruto was utterly schooled in all of his skirmishes with Itachi
> 
> He had a frigging crow shoved into his throat )



I imagine Rinnegan/Sharingan stare down with both sizing up each other, without any decisive victory.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sauce with haxx eyes would own Pein beyond repair.





AoshiKun said:


> Of course I'm.
> 
> That when he full control his doujutsu but it's not the case yet.



the sarcasm is strong with these 2


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

Pein would just have another sharingan master whose feet he'd have to kiss.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Arghhh, fuck. Bateman, you feeling this? It's boiling over here.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

sheshyo said:


> I imagine Rinnegan/Sharingan stare down with both sizing up each other, without any decisive victory.



Certainly anticlimatic enougth


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, Sasuke vs Pein talk.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> This weeks chapter is the "KEY".  These spoilers have nothing to do with it.  They are fake.  Why are we arguing this.



It's because everyone's bored and this is better than nothing.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Pein would just have another sharingan master whose feet he'd have to kiss.



Manga scans or it never happened.


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke vs Pain would make Rikudou Pain complete once again, only more powerful than ever.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Pein would just have another sharingan master whose feet he'd have to kiss.


Sasuke taking Madara's place. 


Rikudou said:


> Sasuke vs Pain would make Rikudou Pain complete once again, only more powerful than ever.


True, he would need his 6 bodies + Konan, Zetsu and Kisame to doesn't have his ass kicked.


----------



## sheshyo (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Certainly anticlimatic enougth



It's just how shinobis say hello and get to know each other.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke would loose, because the Rin'negan's best ability is to suppress all other dojutsus.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Arghhh, fuck. Bateman, you feeling this? It's boiling over here.



 I wanna go home. I can't take this weather...Hertfordshire I'm coming home 


But to be honest, Pein and Sasuke will never fight ever. If they do the thought of Pein the former beggar kid going up against the all powerful Sauce magnet would seem pointless.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke taking Madara's place.



Exactly he is too blind and stupid(fell for Madara's BS) to take over Madara's spot.


----------



## LucBu (Jun 24, 2008)

If the truth about Pein is revealed at all it won't be in a chapter called *"The Key."* It'd be more likely to be in a chapter called *"The Forumla of Win."*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> True, he would need his 6 bodies + Konan, Zetsu and Kisame to doesn't have his ass kicked.



Or he just needs to poke him with a stick


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sauce with haxx eyes would own Pein beyond repair.



Its true. Jesasuke could defeat both pein and konan at the same time using only kunais and with a blindfold on. I'd be suprised if they even posed a threat to him in such a fight.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh god, Sasuke stronger than Pein.  The Rinnegan is more powerful than the Sharingan.  End of the debate Pein would own Sasuke.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke taking Madara's place.
> 
> True, he would need his 6 bodies + Konan, Zetsu and Kisame to doesn't have his ass kicked.



Konan? Suigetsu just needs to spit on her and she's done.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Its true. Jesasuke could defeat both pein and konan at the same time using only kunais and with a blindfold on. I'd be suprised if they even posed a threat to him in such a fight.



 I know

When people use to bitch about how overpowered Sasuke was i didn't agree. But being on the forum over a period of time it made me realise that you guys were right. The sharingan does get a new ability in every fight, Sasuke is overpowered and Kishimoto does indeed tosses himself off Sasgay porn.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Although i wouldn't mind it if Sasuke tested out some of his MS on Konan make her usefull for something


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Its true. Jesasuke could defeat both pein and konan at the same time using only kunais and with a blindfold on. I'd be suprised if they even posed a threat to him in such a fight.


Itachi taught Sasuke how to kill multiple opponents using Kunais. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I know
> 
> When people use to bitch about how overpowered Sasuke was i didn't agree. But being on the forum over a period of time it made me realise that you guys were right. The sharingan does get a new ability in every fight, Sasuke is overpowered and Kishimoto does indeed tosses himself off Sasgay porn.


According to Kishi interview Sasuke is the ninja of ninja so he is overpowered but who cares?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Konan? Suigetsu just needs to spit on her and she's done.



Or give her a hug.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I know
> 
> When people use to bitch about how overpowered Sasuke was i didn't agree. But being on the forum over a period of time it made me realise that you guys were right. The sharingan does get a new ability in every fight, Sasuke is overpowered and Kishimoto does indeed tosses himself off Sasgay porn.


This guy's post is Epic Win


----------



## LucBu (Jun 24, 2008)

> I know
> 
> When people use to bitch about how overpowered Sasuke was i didn't agree. But being on the forum over a period of time it made me realise that you guys were right. The sharingan does get a new ability in every fight, Sasuke is overpowered and Kishimoto does indeed tosses himself off Sasgay porn.



His end is nigh anyway. Just keep believing. That's all that is important.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

WTF Bateman?! we all know that but as hardcore Sasuke fans we're not supposed to admit it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Please, Please Kishi can you have Pein kill the rest of the Uchihas so I don't have to listen this anymore.  I'm begging you.  I really wonder just how much Naruto would hate Pein if he killed Sasuke.


----------



## Cel (Jun 24, 2008)

The chapter is not called "The Key." That's just a preview written by the SJ editors.  These previews often have nothing to do with the next chapter and are just complete bs... I remember they liked using "Conclusion" as a preview for the next chapter of the Itachi-Sasuke battle.. but a conclusion never happened so yea..


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> WTF Bateman?! we all know that but as hardcore Sasuke fans we're not supposed to admit it.





ng0001 said:


> Please, Please Kishi can you have Pein kill the rest of the Uchihas so I don't have to listen this anymore.  I'm begging you.  I really wonder just how much Naruto would hate Pein if he killed Sasuke.


Keep saying, some day Kishi will hear you


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Cel said:


> The chapter is not called "The Key." That's just a preview written by the SJ editors.  These previews often have nothing to do with the next chapter and are just complete bs... I remember they liked using "Conclusion" as a preview for the next chapter of the Itachi-Sasuke battle.. but a conclusion never happened so yea..



They are always related in some way to the chapter.  Conclusion could mean something that has to do with what was being said in that particular chapter.  Also last week chapter was about Naruto's reaction, and the preview talked about his reaction.


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I know
> 
> When people use to bitch about how overpowered Sasuke was i didn't agree. But being on the forum over a period of time it made me realise that you guys were right. The sharingan does get a new ability in every fight, Sasuke is overpowered and Kishimoto does indeed tosses himself off Sasgay porn.



Its sad but i cant determine how genuine this post is 



AoshiKun said:


> Itachi taught Sasuke how to kill multiple opponents using Kunais.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



If he can hit trees then its 100% canon that he can hit shinobi too .


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Or give her a hug.



well....that should make her wet enough


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol at all the Uchiha hate. It's so stupid and irrational. Not as bad as Tsunade hate, but hey. I mean the only Uchiha I like is Madara, who is completley fucking awesome. But you don't see me randomly bitching and moaning and claiming such fucked up crap to fuel my hate of a fictional character.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Keep saying, some day Kishi will hear you



you really mean that?  I guess I'll keep on trying.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.



So *Uchiha* Madara isn't from the Uchiha Trinity?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.



Manga ain't over yet  Naruto will beat Sasuke before the end


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> If he can hit trees then its 100% canon that he can hit shinobi too .


That were special trees stronger than any shinobi 


Devilguy said:


> Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.


Defeat Pein is a considerable feat. 


ng0001 said:


> you really mean that?  I guess I'll *keep on trying*.


That is what I said.


-Maya- said:


> Manga ain't over yet  Naruto will beat Sasuke before the end


Sure, he'll vomit the crow and stop Sasuke with that.


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So *Uchiha* Madara isn't from the Uchiha Trinity?


He is Sasuke's already.


----------



## Juli (Jun 24, 2008)

No good fake Spoilers so far..?

I predict some Pa frog-Naruto talk..


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.



True. its obvious that naruto and sasuke wont fight again. and if they do sasuke will rape naruto. its the best way to show that naruto is the main character and slated as the only person to ever suprass yondaime.


----------



## Unbelievable (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Exactly he is too blind and stupid(fell for Madara's BS) to take over Madara's spot.



Please, Sasuke's a manipulator, not the other way around.  I'm not even a Sasuke fanboy and I know that.  Look what happened to Orochimaru, for example.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> WTF Bateman?! we all know that but as hardcore Sasuke fans we're not supposed to admit it.



lol          .


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, mark my words, Naruto will beat Sasuke before the end of the manga and surpass him!1!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.



Don't say that. Most of the pein/Naruto fans haven't realised it yet.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Unbelievable said:


> Please, Sasuke's a manipulator, not the other way around.  I'm not even a Sasuke fanboy and I know that.  Look what happened to Orochimaru, for example.



Actually Oro Saw through Sasuke plan and prepared for it


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> True. its obvious that naruto and sasuke wont fight again. and if they do sasuke will rape naruto. its the best way to show that naruto is the main character and slated as the only person to ever suprass yondaime.



your post made no sense.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, and now we're on to Naruto vs Sasuke talk


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> He is Sasuke's already.



I remember Minato gave Kyuubi to Naruto because he knew something of grave importance, now what could be of grave importance relating to Kyuubi?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Do people not know the meaning of sarcasm around here?


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

What's wrong with Uchiha fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to get owned by Naruto.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Don't say that. Most of the pein/Naruto fans haven't realised it yet.



I have realized it already



Unbelievable said:


> Please, Sasuke's a manipulator, not the other way around.  I'm not even a Sasuke fanboy and I know that.  Look what happened to Orochimaru, for example.



Yeah, I remember Orochimaru had a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Do people not know the meaning of sarcasm around here?



It' noit their Fault it's hard to tell the difference between Sarcasm and tardism in some cases


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> What's wrong with Uchiha fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to get owned by Naruto.



Correction. 

Sasuke is going to get owned by Itachi's crow.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> What's wrong with Uchiha fans



The answer is in the question


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> It' noit their Fault it's hard to tell the difference between Sarcasm and tardism in some cases



Good point, that's precisely why I'm confused.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> What's wrong with Uchiha fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to get owned by Naruto.



Some are sarcastic some are in denial, most of the people here are being sarcastic.



Han Solo said:


> Do people not know the meaning of sarcasm around here?



Guess not


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember Minato gave Kyuubi to Naruto because he knew something of grave importance, now what could be of grave importance relating to Kyuubi?


He gave it to him so that he would become a hero respected by everyone, period. Naruto will undoubtly save the world in typical shounen fashion, but Madara is definitely not a given.
It is clear that Madara is Sasuke's future opponent and Pein is Naruto's. As for Kabuto, he is linked to both so we can't know yet.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember Minato gave Kyuubi to Naruto because he knew something of grave importance, now what could be of grave importance relating to Kyuubi?


Yondaime gave Kyuubi to Naruto because he knew his son would be a friend of an Uchiha and this Uchiha would use him like a pet


----------



## Yakkai (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Don't say that. Most of the pein/Naruto fans haven't realised it yet.



Um, that's pretty obvious to anyone with a pulse, Naruto fans are not as easy to distract with shiny meaningless trinkets like non win wins vs Itachi, for example.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Yondaime gave Kyuubi to Naruto because he knew his son would be a friend of an Uchiha and this Uchiha would use him like a pet



 

Some father he is.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

ANKO ? HOKAGE ? HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> He gave it to him so that he would become a hero respected by everyone, period. Naruto will undoubtly save the world in typical shounen fashion, but Madara is definitely not a given.
> It is clear that Madara is Sasuke's future opponent and Pein is Naruto's. As for Kabuto, he is linked to both so we can't know yet.



There will be one final villain and Madara is that person.



AoshiKun said:


> Yondaime gave Kyuubi to Naruto because he knew his son would be a friend of an Uchiha and this Uchiha would use him like a pet



Thats probably where the jutsu he left comes in.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Some are sarcastic some are in denial, most of the people here are being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess not




It's not my fault.  They debate the same way as when they are being sarcastic.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> It's not my fault.  They debate the same way as when they are being sarcastic.



With some of the people here you never know if it was sarcasm


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

It is time to learn why Minato sealed the fox in Naruto. I wonder what he knew.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

Yakkai said:


> Um, that's pretty obvious to anyone with a pulse, Naruto fans are not as easy to distract with shiny meaningless trinkets like non win wins vs Itachi, for example.



You're distracted by anything that has the word rasengan in it. OHMAGOADNEWJUSTUSOCOOOOOL!!!


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Wait the Uchiha fans won't shut up saying that Madara is the final villain and they think that the main character won't be responsable for his downfall :rofl


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> ANKO ? HOKAGE ? HAHAHHAHA



I'd vote Anko for President.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I'd vote Anko for President.



If Anko had a harem, I'd be in it


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Wait the Uchiha fans won't shut up saying that Madara is the final villain and they think that the main character won't be responsable for his downfall :rofl


I lol when read this posts.... I dunno if you know but Naruto, *Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are all main characters* so don't fool yourself thinking Naruto is the only one important.


Gyroscope said:


> If Anko had a harem, I'd be in it


Just if I let


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Ow God i hope Anko isn't in the chapter Kishi women drawing skills has hit an all time low she'd probably look like some sorta chimpanzee


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> If Anko had a harem, I'd be in it


You get it the wrong way. Anko could be in my harem, I don't like her though.


----------



## LucBu (Jun 24, 2008)

> According to Kishi interview Sasuke is the ninja of ninja so he is overpowered but who cares?



Is this a real interview?


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I lol when read this posts.... I dunno if you know but Naruto, *Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are all main characters* so don't foll yourself thinking Naruto is the only one important.
> 
> Just if I let



Well Yes, it's Naruto's job to save the world, not sasuke, not kakashi, and not sakura


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I lol when read this posts.... I dunno if you know but Naruto, *Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are all main characters* so don't fool yourself thinking Naruto is the only one important.



Sasuke is a secondry main character and as for the other 2 they are support charcters


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

Speed up time?

What the fuck was that guy thinking? O,o


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Speed up time?
> 
> What the fuck was that guy thinking? O,o



Not time, Lifespan, like with Naruot and Kyuubi shortening his life span,


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I lol when read this posts.... I dunno if you know but Naruto, *Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are all main characters* so don't fool yourself thinking Naruto is the only one important.



So Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are children of prophecy as well?


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Ow God i hope Anko isn't in the chapter Kishi women drawing skills has hit an all time low she'd probably look like some sorta chimpanzee


Kishimoto seems to have erased her very existence. IMO the reason for this was the cursed seal. Hers was exactly the same as Sasuke's because Kishimoto had no idea he would introduce the Sound 5, with different patterns so that it wouldn't become visually repetitive too quickly. I think that Anko has never reappeared ever since so that the inconsistency wouldn't be too visible.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Not time, Lifespan, like with Naruot and Kyuubi shortening his life span,



Dosnt make any sense, silly ability.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

You people are gonna get the predictions thread closed..._*AGAIN.*_


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

Anko has been in the Twilight Zone since she fought Orochimaru.



Gyroscope said:


> If Anko had a harem, I'd be in it



You know Anko. Now imagine her as Hokage. Think of the benefits.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict Hiraishin as that jutsu or some space-time Ninjutsu.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

LucBu said:


> Is this a real interview?





> SJ: What ninja manga did you read as a kid?
> KM: I read Sasuke by Sanpei Shirato-sensei. Sasuke is the hero of the manga, and I borrowed the name for Naruto. I also read another ninja action manga by Shirato-sensei called Watari.
> 
> SJ: So you borrowed a character from Sasuke?
> KM: No, just the name. Sasuke Sarutobi is famous in the world of ninja. He's the ninja of ninja, so I wanted to use his name in Naruto.


We all know Kishi copies others manga, it's funny see him saying "no just the name" 

*Spoiler*: _Interview_ 









-Maya- said:


> Sasuke is a secondry main character and as for the other 2 they are support charcters


That is not what Kishi thinks, they're all main character, there isn't such thing as "secundary" or "support".



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are children of prophecy as well?


That is just something to make Naruto special.


ng0001 said:


> Well Yes, it's Naruto's job to save the world, not sasuke, not kakashi, and not sakura


Funny because the world see Sasuke as the saviour and he didn't need any prophecy. Anyway, as I said all the main characters will save the word in the end the difference is Naruto will be the one to change that with his way of think.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just hope Kakashi train for like boss summon and somehow copy Kiba Inazuka Henge combination.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

I predict, Naruto walking.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> That is not what Kishi thinks, they're all main character, there isn't such thing as "secundary" or "support".
> 
> 
> That is just something to make Naruto special.


Giggle, keep telling yourself that.

Did you know that Sasuke wasnt even suppose to be in the manga?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> That is just something to make Naruto special.



That whole destined child thing pretty much meant he will defeat Pein and the final villain Madara.


----------



## kakashi2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, it does.  But remember Kishi said there was 2 to 3 years left (now 1 two 2), and him wanting to surpass 500 Chapters like Dragonball, we still have plenty of time left.
> 
> And we got the following Arcs ahead:
> 
> ...



you forgot about the 10-20 chapters of nothing happening!!!!!!!!! lol lol lol lol


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Giggle, keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Did you know that Sasuke wasnt even suppose to be in the manga?


And do you know Shueshia didn't even want to publish that? 
So imagine how sux the manga would be.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That whole destined child thing pretty much meant he will defeat Pein and the final villain Madara.


Read the prophecy again, there is nothing to do with defeat X or Y and not just Naruto but Pein also counts.
Naruto will be resposable for a revolution and we know Naruto doesn't agree with the shinobi system since the first chapters.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Madara obviously won't be the final villain, so Sasuke has a chance to be the one to take him down.

it is even likely.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Madara obviously won't be the final villain, so Sasuke has a chance to be the one to take him down.
> 
> it is even likely.



W/o Madara they'd be no story, and he directly links to the main character, remember he summoned the Kyuubi.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Did you know that Sasuke wasnt even suppose to be in the manga?



Yes...before the manga was even published.

And look where we are. From a character who wasn't supposed to exist to the most central piece in the plot.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> He gave it to him so that he would become a hero respected by everyone, period. Naruto will undoubtly save the world in typical shounen fashion, but Madara is definitely not a given.
> It is clear that Madara is Sasuke's future opponent and Pein is Naruto's. As for Kabuto, he is linked to both so we can't know yet.



Sasuke lost the right to defeat Madara the moment they teamed up and Sasuke decided to attack Konoha. Madara will humor Sasukes goals until he is ready to take what he wants then he will drop the boy like trash.

Anyway Madara has been linked the the Kyuubi attack and Minato's grand plan for Naruto. Only Naruto will be his equal since it always takes an Hokage to defeat him. Sasukes final fight will most likely be with Kabuto.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2008)

@Munboy I bet Sasuke will somehow summon Kyuubi and Naruto will have to fight Sasuke.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Yes...before the manga was even published.
> 
> And look where we are. From a character who wasn't supposed to exist to the most central piece in the plot.


So priceless


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Read the prophecy again, there is nothing to do with defeat X or Y and not just Naruto but Pein also counts.
> Naruto will be resposable for a revolution and we know Naruto doesn't agree with the shinobi system since the first chapters.



So to you defeating the final villain won't bring peace?


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Giggle, keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Did you know that Sasuke wasnt even suppose to be in the manga?


Shounen Jump made Kishimoto change his first ideas from the pilot considerably before beginning the publication of Naruto as we know it. I have no doubt that Kakashi, Sasuke, Sandaime, Iruka and Sakura were all "ready" since chapter 1.
Of course nobody could have predicted Sasuke would become so predominant and would defy the strict laws of shounen, but that's never-ending weekly manga for you!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

MS81 said:


> @Munboy I bet Sasuke will somehow summon Kyuubi and Naruto will have to fight Sasuke.



 Madara can't even summon it, you know why, because its inside Naruto.

Sasuke and Naruto will obviously fight before the final battles.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Sasuke lost the right to defeat Madara the moment they teamed up and Sasuke decided to attack Konoha. Madara will humor Sasukes goals until he is ready to take what he wants then he will drop the boy like trash.
> 
> Anyway Madara has been linked the the Kyuubi attack and Minato's grand plan for Naruto. Only Naruto will be his equal since it always takes an Hokage to defeat him. Sasukes final fight will most likely be with Kabuto.



Thats why it would be stupid to say that Sasuke or Naruto will not play a part in Madara downfall


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So to you defeating the final villain won't bring peace?


No because always will appear a new villains and wars but if change the system than you really may be able to bring peace.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Thats why it would be stupid to say that Sasuke or Naruto will not play a part in Madara downfall



exactly.

I predict a super cell finish for Madara. where Naruto give the final blow while Sasuke breaks madara's concentration giving Naruto the opening he needs.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Madara obviously won't be the final villain, so Sasuke has a chance to be the one to take him down.
> 
> it is even likely.



sasuke won't take him down, he only wants to attack old men coughing up blood, not those with full faculty of their body.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> W/o Madara they'd be no story, and he directly links to the main character, remember he summoned the Kyuubi.



Madara is not that much linked to Naruto. but he indeed is behind most of the plot of the manga.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2008)

MS81 said:


> @Munboy I bet Sasuke will somehow summon Kyuubi and Naruto will have to fight Sasuke.



Summon Kyubi from inside NAruto?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> No because always will appear a new villains and wars but if change the system than you really may be able to bring peace.



This is a manga aimed at 12 year olds, so the whole defeat final villain to bring peace logic applies.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> What's wrong with Uchiha fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to get owned by Naruto.



Correction.

What's wrong with Naruto fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to own Naruto.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Madara is not that much linked to Naruto. but he indeed is behind most of the plot of the manga.



Naruto lost his parents and is stuck with a 9 tailed fox because of him, yes you are right Madara isn't linked to Naruto


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> exactly.
> 
> I predict a super cell finish for Madara. where Naruto give the final blow while Sasuke breaks madara's concentration giving Naruto the opening he needs.


Yeah sure Sasuke will let Naruto give the final blow to someone he wants to revenge 

If Naruto will join Sasuke so Sakura may to (all the protagonists fighting the final villain) but *certainly* Sasuke will be the one to kill Madara in the end.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto lost his parents and is stuck with a 9 tailed fox because of him, yes you are right Madara isn't linked to Naruto


Iruka also lost his parents so is he linked to Madara too?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Correction.
> 
> What's wrong with Naruto fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to own Naruto.



I see what you did there...


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

> sasuke won't take him down, he only wants to attack old men coughing up blood, not those with full faculty of their body.


Madara isn't exactly a young man 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Correction.
> 
> What's wrong with Naruto fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to own Naruto.


...


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Summon Kyubi from inside NAruto?


Yes, Naruto will vomit Kyuubi just like Cell did Android18. He will only survive thanks to the crowjob's lubrification of his throat!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

Will narutards already stop denyintg... everything, which not include phrase "naruto is cool"


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2008)

gyrtohorea said:


> any early spoilers this week???



I thought I saw one.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Madara isn't exactly a young man
> 
> 
> ...



nor is he a pensioner like the victims Sasuke targets.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Yeah sure Sasuke will let Naruto give the final blow to someone he wants to revenge
> 
> If Naruto will join Sasuke so Sakura may to (all the protagonists fighting the final villain) but *certainly* Sasuke will be the one to kill Madara in the end.



Sasuke too busy being Madara Bitch boy



> Correction.
> 
> What's wrong with Naruto fans, they are all in denial that Sasuke is going to own Naruto



Yea because Sasuke is gonna succed in destroying Konoha Tard logic


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Summon Kyubi from inside NAruto?



nah but remember when Kyuubi said whatever u do, don't kill Naruto.

I bet Madara will kill Naruto and Sasuke or Madara will control Kyuubi.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto lost his parents and is stuck with a 9 tailed fox because of him, yes you are right Madara isn't linked to Naruto



We don't know why Minato sealed the Kyuubi inside of Naruto. 

But as I said Madara is indirectly linked to everything. He's the character who holds all the different pieces of the plot together.

What I contest is that Madara is Naruto's nemesis. he isn't.
That is what Pain was specifically designed for.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Goddamnit people...can't you all just agree that the final villain will be taken down via a team 7 effort? It's been hinted at since DAY FUCKING ONE.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Sasuke too busy being Madara Bitch boy


That is what you think, no one will boss Sasuke around 

*Spoiler*: _Madara says to Sasuke stop Suigetsu..._ 



And Sasuke says to Sui keeps the attack if he wants





Bonds said:


> Goddamnit people...can't you all just agree that the final villain will be taken down via a team 7 effort? It's been hinted at since DAY FUCKING ONE.


Kabuto is comming 


T-Rex said:


> What I contest is that Madara is Naruto's nemesis. he isn't.That is what Pain was specifically designed for.


They even share the prophecy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah but remember when Kyuubi said whatever u do, don't kill Naruto.
> 
> I bet Madara will kill Naruto and Sasuke or Madara will control Kyuubi.



It will be Madara since Sasuke won't be the final villain.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Goddamnit people...can't you all just agree that the final villain will be taken down via a team 7 effort? It's been hinted at since DAY FUCKING ONE.



pics or it didint happen


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> We don't know why Minato sealed the Kyuubi inside of Naruto.



We know that it was because he knew something important and because it is required for a jutsu.



> But as I said Madara is indirectly linked to everything. He's the character who holds all the different pieces of the plot together.



Yet he is directly linked to the main character.



> What I contest is that Madara is Naruto's nemesis. he isn't.
> That is what Pain was specifically designed for.



Pein is like Naruto's version of Itachi, Madara is the final villain and no ones nemesis.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> That is what you think, no one will boss Sasuke around
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Madara says to Sasuke stop Suigetsu..._
> 
> ...



You just provided the manga proof of Madara Ordering Sasuke around are you trying to help me ?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 24, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sasuke and Pein will most probably never fight. IMO it is clear that Pein was introduced pretty late out of the blue as a super powerful villain meant for Naruto only so that his fanbase gets a consolation prize despite their boy never defeating anyone from the Uchiha Trinity.



"Out of the blue"? He had buildup before his actual appearance.


----------



## Casket (Jun 24, 2008)

I want some SPOILERS Damnit >.<


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Yeah sure Sasuke will let Naruto give the final blow to someone he wants to revenge
> 
> If Naruto will join Sasuke so Sakura may to (all the protagonists fighting the final villain) but *certainly* Sasuke will be the one to kill Madara in the end.
> 
> Iruka also lost his parents so is he linked to Madara too?



What I find funny is people who think Sasuke could even hurt Madara. The only thing that Makes Sasuke special Madara also has only more powerful. Really Sasuke has no chance against Madara.

Naruto on the other hand is the product of a plan made to defeat Madara by the greatest genius in the Managa the 4th Hokage. Once Naruto masters the Key and learns The 4th's plans He will be the only one able to stand up to Madara.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Pein is like Naruto's version of Itachi, Madara is the final villain and no ones nemesis.


Pein is to Naruto what Madara is to Sasuke and what Itachi is to Sasuke is likely what Minato is to Naruto.


-Maya- said:


> You just provided the manga proof of Madara Ordering Sasuke around are you trying to help me ?


Yeah and certainly saying to Suigetsu keep the attack was follow Madara's order 


icemaster143 said:


> What I find funny is people who think Sasuke could even hurt Madara. The only thing that Makes Sasuke special Madara also has only more powerful. Really Sasuke has no chance against Madara.


Underrate I see.



> Naruto on the other hand is the product of a plan made to defeat Madara by the greatest genius in the Managa the 4th Hokage. Once Naruto masters the Key and learns The 4th's plans He will be the only one able to stand up to Madara.


Overrate I see.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Iruka also lost his parents so is he linked to Madara too?



Yep because Iruka was also treated like shit because of a demon that was sealed within him



AoshiKun said:


> Pein is to Naruto what Madara is to Sasuke and what Itachi was to Sasuke is likely what Minato was to Naruto.



Madara is the final villain, that spot won't be shared.

Pein killed someone important to Naruto like how Itachi killed people important to Sasuke hence why I said Pein is Naruto's version of Itachi.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

wow what the hell why does every godamn thread have to turn in to naruto vs sasuke? most likely sasuke wont be in this chapter and we wont be seeing him for a little while not until naruto receives all the info from jiraya and leaves to train. Why dont the tards just give it a rest and instead of starting flame wars actually try and be productive to the convo


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Goddamnit people...can't you all just agree that the final villain will be taken down via a team 7 effort? It's been hinted at since DAY FUCKING ONE.




Being an Uchiha fan I can see why you would hope for that.  Unfortunately, the prophecy states that Naruto will save the world, not Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We know that it was because he knew something important and because it is required for a jutsu.


yes 



> Yet he is directly linked to the main character.


lol no  not yet, at least. and I doubt he'll ever be, he's way too much centered around Sasuke.



> Pein is like Naruto's version of Itachi, Madara is the final villain and no ones nemesis.


Itachi was a good guy.

Pain is the threat to the world Naruto has to defeat to accomplish the prophecy.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm telling you, Pein is going to betray Madara.  The final villain will be Pein with the final weapon.  See, he's about to destroy the world, everyone his connected to him now.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

no spoilers yet on 2ch.so be patiente till tommorow.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yep because Iruka was also treated like shit because of a demon that was sealed within him


Funny because Madara has nothing to do with the fact of Minato seal the bijuu in his son and eve less how Konoha civilians would deal with Naruto.



> Madara is the final villain, that spot won't be shared.
> 
> Pein killed someone important to Naruto like how Itachi killed people important to Sasuke hence why I said Pein is Naruto's version of Itachi.


Madara killed the clan alongs with Itachi, remember? 
So according to your logic Madara is the villain for Sasuke.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> That is what you think, no one will boss Sasuke around
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Madara says to Sasuke stop Suigetsu..._
> 
> ...


You missed the point where Madara is playing Sasuke like a puppet.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> lol no  not yet, at least. and I doubt he'll ever be, he's way too much centered around Sasuke.



So should I ignore the fact that Madara is a manipulator and that Itachi said he summoned the Kyuubi?



> Itachi was a good guy.



Hence why I believe him over Madara about the Kyuubi summoning.



> Pain is the threat to the world Naruto has to defeat to accomplish the prophecy.



So your implying the true power of the Sharingan isn't a threat to the world?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Funny because Madara has nothing to do with the fact of Minato seal the bijuu in his son and eve less how Konoha civilians would deal with Naruto.



Says Madara stop taking his words as gospel truth


----------



## Ishi (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Being an Uchiha fan I can see why you would hope for that.  Unfortunately, the prophecy states that Naruto will save the world, not Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi.


He'll probably protect them, though. You know, with the whole "protecting those important to you makes you strong" theme.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Says Madara stop taking his words as gospel truth



And how do you know hes lying?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I'm telling you, Pein is going to betray Madara.  The final villain will be Pein with the final weapon.  See, he's about to destroy the world, everyone his connected to him now.



Madara is the final villain.



AoshiKun said:


> Funny because Madara has nothing to do with the fact of Minato seal the bijuu in his son and eve less how Konoha civilians would deal with Naruto.



Well he did summon the Kyuubi and your right that had nothing to do with it



> Madara killed the clan alongs with Itachi, remember?



I remember Sasuke's parents were more important to him and I also remember Itachi killed them.



> So according to your logic Madara is the villain for Sasuke.



According to my logic Madara is linked to the main character like some of you seem to deny =/


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So your implying the true power of the Sharingan isn't a threat to the world?



Indeed it isn't. Shodai raped Madara.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So should I ignore the fact that Madara is a manipulator and that Itachi said he summoned the Kyuubi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The power of the Rin'negan is more of a threat to the world than the power of the Sharingan.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Says Madara stop taking his words as gospel truth


I didn't say Madara didn't attack Konoha with Kyuubi but the fact of he didn't say: Hey Minato why don't you seal Kyuubi in your son to some day he be able to fight the bad guys?
Minato: But what Konoha would think of Naruto?
Madara: A monster of course, I ordered them to treat him like this, just as planned.

The guilty of Naruto childhood is Konoha and not Madara.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> And how do you know hes lying?



Thats my point we have no proof that what he said is true or false so people should stop taking his unconfirmed tales as truth


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Indeed it isn't. Shodai raped Madara.



So now your implying Shodai was some Genin level Shinobi who pwnd someone like Madara?



ng0001 said:


> The power of the Rin'negan is more of a threat to the world than the power of the Sharingan.



EMS is a totally new Doujutsu.


----------



## Topher (Jun 24, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> What I find funny is people who think Sasuke could even hurt Madara. The only thing that Makes Sasuke special Madara also has only more powerful. Really Sasuke has no chance against Madara.
> 
> Naruto on the other hand is the product of a plan made to defeat Madara by the greatest genius in the Managa the 4th Hokage. Once Naruto masters the Key and learns The 4th's plans He will be the only one able to stand up to Madara.



please provide me with the fan fic you're reading.


----------



## kakashi2 (Jun 24, 2008)

First of all to all those people who belive sasuke can defeat pain, thats bullshit!! We dont even know his abilities yet so yeah!!!

Second i hope kishi uses kabuto as a tester/hyper for naruto after he is done training(of screen though). Naruto defating kabuto without eventrying would be awsome i mean kishi has done this with so many other characthers (Madra stopping sugistu) why not naruto!!!

Also i really want just a few panels contributed to sasuke to see him capture the 8-tails!!!

Pain is not going to arrive anytime soon sadly

and lastly i really want to see naruto find out about his whole secret past and all, i mean its about time he is old enough and deserves to know about it all!!!        right???

god damn it where the hel are the spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

vered said:


> no spoilers yet on 2ch.so be patiente till tommorow.



Wednesday spoilers it is then.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 24, 2008)

So no more spoilers? I'm leaving in few minutes, so I could translate some last small, funny one


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> please provide me with the fan fic you're reading.



Sasuke has a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin

The fan fic is here.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I have a few opinions, too.
May I share 'em? Ill' share 'em! whoo-hoo!

I think Madara is actually the strongest character in the manga (at least, among the livings..) so, no, I dont' think Sasuke can even scratch him YET. 
Madara will be the final villain, and who's gonna defeat him? Naruto, of course, and I bet Sasuke will have a role in it, too. What about the two guys team up against him? (pretty much like in Kingdom Hearts.. the friend, long lost in darkness, comes back to his senses and team up with the hero to kill the villain).

Pain is, in my opinion, Nagato (I think one of his powers consists in moving other bodies, or corpses, and infact Yahiko is dead and his death could have been the reason he got all mad...). He will confront Naruto relatively soon, since he has been ordered by Madara to take the nine-tails. 

Tho the Uchiha fans out there... I'm not willing to flame you... But Naruto IS the main character of the story (even if you don't like it) so there's no way this manga will end in a different way than Naruto becoming the strongest shinobi ever existed (stronger than Sasuke, too, I'm sorry.. or maybe equal, at least..) and the Hokage, and defeating the main villain. That's a fact. Sorry.


----------



## Topher (Jun 24, 2008)

kakashi2 said:


> *First of all to all those people who belive sasuke can defeat pain, thats bullshit!! We dont even know his abilities yet so yeah!!!*
> 
> Second i hope kishi uses kabuto as a tester/hyper for naruto after he is done training(of screen though). Naruto defating kabuto without eventrying would be awsome i mean kishi has done this with so many other characthers (Madra stopping sugistu) why not naruto!!!
> 
> ...



We also do not know of sasuke's new abilities, we also do not know what type of new sharingan he unlocked. so yeah!!!!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke has a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin
> 
> The fan fic is here.



Come on now. To him, thats "Manga fact."


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> We also do not know of sasuke's new abilities, we also do not know what type of new sharingan he unlocked. so yeah!!!!



We also do not know all of Pein's abilities


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember Sasuke's parents were more important to him and I also remember Itachi killed them.


The whole clan was important to him but of course the parants were more but even so Madara is as guilty as Itachi.


> According to my logic Madara is linked to the main character like some of you seem to deny =/


Madara is linked to almost everybody but see how his connection to Sasuke is deeper than the others.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Wednesday spoilers it is then.



As always


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So now your implying Shodai was some Genin level Shinobi who pwnd someone like Madara?



No! I am implying that Naruto will surpass Shodai's feats. That's why his opponent will have to be stronger than Madara 

EMS was already defeated. while Pain is undefeated and is called a God... it's not hard to figure what kind of role as a villain he's going to have, whether you like him or not.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

muja said:


> Well, I have a few opinions, too.
> May I share 'em? Ill' share 'em! whoo-hoo!
> 
> I think Madara is actually the strongest character in the manga (at least, among the livings..) so, no, I dont' think Sasuke can even scratch him YET.
> ...



That's nice and all, but here we predict what will happen in the next chapter, not ze end game.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> We also do not know of sasuke's new abilities, we also do not know what type of new sharingan he unlocked. so yeah!!!!



I Don't care what abilities he has Pein could have powers to overcome the MS

We should wait and read before making hasty decisions


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So now your implying Shodai was some Genin level Shinobi who pwnd someone like Madara?
> 
> 
> 
> EMS is a totally new Doujutsu.



1st of all it's not a new Doujutsu. It is still a sharingan hence it's name eternal mangekyou sharingan.
2nd Kishi would not state that the Rin'negan is the most powerful if he was going to make the sharingan stronger only twelve chapter's later.  It is illogical.  It would create hype followed by disappointement which would equate to bad plot development.
3rd the prophecy does not involve madara but Pein and Naruto.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> please provide me with the fan fic you're reading.



First Panel

But then again, you're probably one of those retards who thinks Naruto isn't going to end up stronger than everyone even though he's the main character of a shounen manga.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> The whole clan was important to him but of course the parants were more but even so Madara is as guilty as Itachi.



Itachi did it all Madara just assisted.




> Madara is linked to almost everybody but see how his connection to Sasuke is deeper than the others.



He links to them both, he killed Sasuke's family and stuck Naruto with a demon.

Both so he could get revenge.

But links to Sasuke due to the fact he killed the Uchiha out of revenge.

He links to Naruto due to the fact he tried to get revenge but failed and his pet was stuck into Naruto which also made Naruto lose his father.

And seeing how with his full power he will cause chaos and the destined child is meant to bring peace I'd say his link to Naruto is deeper.



T-Rex said:


> No! I am implying that Naruto will surpass Shodai's feats. That's why his opponent will have to be stronger than Madara



You think Pein is stronger then Madara?
Their probably equal, or maybe Pein is stronger or maybe Madara is stronger, I dunno.



> EMS was already defeated.



I bet the user didn't have a space-time Ninjutsu



> while Pain is undefeated and is called a God... it's not hard to figure what kind of role as a villain he's going to have, whether you like him or not.



You think I don't like Pein?

Pay a visit to the manga battledome please



ng0001 said:


> 1st of all it's not a new Doujutsu. It is still a sharingan hence it's name eternal mangekyou sharingan.



You get a new jutsu with it.



> 2nd Kishi would not state that the Rin'negan is the most powerful if he was going to make the sharingan stronger only twelve chapter's later.



OK.



> It is illogical.  It would create hype followed by disappointement which would equate to bad plot development.
> 3rd the prophecy does not involve madara but Pein and Naruto.



It involves Naruto bringing peace and defeating Madara and Pein will do that.


----------



## Topher (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke has a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin
> 
> The fan fic is here.



but the fan fic you provided me shows this.







icemaster143 said:


> What I find funny is people who think Sasuke could even hurt Madara. The only thing that Makes Sasuke special Madara also has only more powerful. *Really Sasuke has no chance against Madara.*
> 
> Naruto on the other hand is the product of a plan made to defeat Madara by the greatest genius in the Managa the 4th Hokage. Once Naruto masters the Key and learns The 4th's plans He will be the only one able to stand up to Madara.



So again please provide me with the fan fic which implies this. anyone?



AlphaDragoon said:


> First Panel
> 
> But then again, you're probably one of those retards who thinks Naruto isn't going to end up stronger than everyone even though he's the main character of a shounen manga.



Yes I'm a retard, so please help me by providing me with the page and chapter which state the same as what is posted above.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't expect any early spoiler...  it will take at least 14 hours I suppose...
however it's impossible for Sasuke to defeat Pain at his current level. Besides all, he has not practise with his own MS(at least that beast's skeleton we saw some chapters ago was a casualty of his MS). As for Sasuke's MS being normal, I disagree. Altough it's not an EMS, it seems clear it's stronger than the typical MS, sinc eit was developed under particular conditions... not to speak about the fact his form and his colours are strongly different from the standard MS. It would link to the Kyuubi's talk.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> but the fan fic you provided me shows this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you on Your providing evidence Madara > Sasuke


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> That's nice and all, but here we predict what will happen in the next chapter, not ze end game.



o_O
Sorry, but I was saying my opinion on the discussion I was reading, which was about Madara's strenght and all...


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Itachi did it all Madara just assisted


???
Madara killed the clan with Itachi or do you think Madara killed no one there?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> but the fan fic you provided me shows this.



You claim Sasuke>Madara, that hasn't proved it, also in this fan fic I haven't seen Sasuke use a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

.... 

Why must everything be Sasgay vs Failruto?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> ???
> Madara killed the clan with Itachi or do you think Madara killed no one there?



He killed more people yes, but Itachi killed the 2 people most important to Sasuke his parents.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> ....
> 
> Why must everything be Sasgay vs Failruto?



The lack of spoilers does this


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> ....
> 
> Why must everything be Sasgay vs Failruto?



B/C Kishi supposedly intended for it to be this way


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He killed more people yes, but Itachi killed the 2 people most important to Sasuke his parents.


But Sasuke is revenging the whole clan and not just his parents.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> *1st of all it's not a new Doujutsu. It is still a sharingan hence it's name eternal mangekyou sharingan.*
> 2nd Kishi would not state that the Rin'negan is the most powerful if he was going to make the sharingan stronger only twelve chapter's later.  It is illogical.  It would create hype followed by disappointement which would equate to bad plot development.
> 3rd the prophecy does not involve madara but Pein and Naruto.



Actually it was stated in the manga that it is a new doujutsu.



> Why must evrything be Sasgay vs Failruto?





They even try to debate who's crying looks cool.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

The only Jutsu's that we've seen Madara perform are those that allow him to be unharmed or escape.  He has shown no offensive of power.  Also a person that needs to manipulate others in order to get the things they want does not particularly impress me.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> ....
> 
> Why must everything be Sasgay vs Failruto?



that's not true, it can also be narusaku vs sausaku vs naruhina, or jiraiya vs Orochimaru or else....

Everyone gets affectionated to one character, and he's going to defend him over the reasonable limit... that's all, I guess. ^_^


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

If they ever fight, can anyone imagine the chapter before they actually do so?

Lol. The forums would be in chaos with bias never known to humanity before.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> But Sasuke is revenging the whole clan and not just his parents.



Yep, and Naruto will want to avenge his father when he finds out the prime cause for his death


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> The only Jutsu's that we've seen Madara perform are those that allow him to be unharmed or escape.  He has shown no offensive of power.


He hasn't a fight to show  


> Also a person that needs to manipulate others in order to get the things they want does not particularly impress me.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yep, and Naruto will want to avenge his father when he finds out the prime cause for his death


Naruto isn't an avenger type also if everybody want to revenge the parents killed half of Konoha would like to kill Madara


----------



## Topher (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You claim Sasuke>Madara, that hasn't proved it, also in this fan fic I haven't seen Sasuke use a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin.



I don't recall making such statements, please show where I did.

The post which i responded to before you jumped in claimed



icemaster143 said:


> What I find funny is people who think Sasuke could even hurt Madara. *The only thing that Makes Sasuke special Madara also has only more powerful. Really Sasuke has no chance against Madara.
> *
> Naruto on the other hand is the product of a plan made to defeat Madara by the greatest genius in the Managa the 4th Hokage. Once *Naruto* masters the Key and learns The 4th's plans *He will be the only one able to stand up to Madara.*



The link you provided me with made no such statements, furthermore we do not know how powerful sasuke or madara are.



> I haven't seen Sasuke use a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin.





Madara nor anyone for that matter has shown this level chakra and nature manipulation. whats your point?


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 24, 2008)

muja said:


> o_O
> Sorry, but I was saying my opinion on the discussion I was reading, which was about Madara's strenght and all...



Aye, they closed this prediction thread last time because peps always go offtopic like that.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You think I don't like Pein?
> 
> Pay a visit to the manga battledome please



actually I know you're a fan and that's why I am surprised you think Pain is going to be some side-kick  it is totally incompatible with the kind of character he is.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yep, and Naruto will want to avenge his father when he finds out the prime cause for his death



Naruto never had the time to develop feelings for his father since he never knew him.  Instead he was able to find those bonds with Iruka and Jiraiya.  So I really doubt that Naruto would care that much about Madara being inderectly related to his father's death.  He not the type too look back at his past to put him down but someone that lives in the present looking for a brighter future.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> actually I know you're a fan and that's why I am surprised you think Pain is going to be some side-kick  it is totally incompatible with the kind of character he is.



I disagree. To me it makes him a more interesting character. A God complex, yet following another? I hope it will be better handelled than just Pain betraying Madara or some shit.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Topher said:


> I don't recall making such statements, please show where I did.
> 
> The post which i responded to before you jumped in claimed
> 
> ...





I see, but that post claimed that he couldn't even hit him w/o a space-time Ninjutsu, without it how is Sasuke going to actually hit Madara, well he could knock his mask out and attack him whilst he is burning, but how he he going to knock the mask off if he can't hit Madara?


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Naruto never had the time to develop feelings for his father since he never knew him.



Why do you think that is?



> Instead he was able to find those bonds with Iruka and Jiraiya.  So I really doubt that Naruto would care that much about Madara being inderectly related to his father's death.  He not the type too look back at his past to put him down but someone that lives in the present looking for a brighter future.



Minato thought of Naruto's future, he even left him a jutsu and a scroll to master the Kyuubi's chakra, the least he could do is avenge him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.



When was this stated?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.



I kinda agree but...

He has a God complex. It makes no sense. There is something more to all this than Pain simply being a manipulated guy.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When was this stated?



The line or my prediction? My prediction is just my prediction. The line is in the chapter Jiraiya owned Konan.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

I always thought that when Konan said that it was in reference to Madara too.

It was something like "We work to make his plans a reality"


----------



## Topher (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I see, but that post claimed that he couldn't even hit him w/o a space-time Ninjutsu, without it how is Sasuke going to actually hit Madara, well he could knock his mask out and attack him whilst he is burning, but how he he going to knock the mask off if he can't hit Madara?



I don't know. That guy and you seem to have a fan fic or manga pages that we don't have access to, which tells you of all madara's abilities or sasuke's new abilities.

please provide me with that info which helps you determine what sasuke can or can't do against madara.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.



You think 

So many people so many claims so few Hard evidence


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.



Konan is totally devoted to Pein which is obvious by the fact that she doesn't like Madara disrespecting him. She thinks Pein is better than Madara.  Also, She was referring to akatsuki reaching pein plans, not Madara's.
Especially proven by the fact that Jiraiya was asking about the AK.  So no this statement is not misread.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> They even try to debate who's crying looks cool.



I also seem to remember who failed at striking Madara the best.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I always thought that when Konan said that it was in reference to Madara too.
> 
> It was something like "We work to make his plans a reality"



I wonder if they even know what Madara's intentions are.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I kinda agree but...
> 
> He has a God complex. It makes no sense. There is something more to all this than Pain simply being a manipulated guy.



Madara could've promised him a God like existence or something. Ya know, typical evil mastermind saying "Follow me and you will live like a God" type thing. I'm not of the believer that Pain is going to betray Madara, just no evidence to support that. We'll see though.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> The line or my prediction? My prediction is just my prediction. The line is in the chapter Jiraiya owned Konan.



The line, I can't seem to find it.



Topher said:


> I don't know. That guy and you seem to have a fan fic or manga pages that we don't have access to, which tells you of all madara's abilities or sasuke's new abilities.
> 
> please provide me with that info which helps you determine what sasuke can or can't do against madara.



Well we are basing this on the fact that almost all attacks are useless against Madara via his space-time Ninjutsu.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.



look at how Konan acts around Madara... I doubt she likes him very much.

she can't have been referring to him.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I kinda agree but...
> 
> He has a God complex. It makes no sense. There is something more to all this than Pain simply being a manipulated guy.



Pain has the God complex, that's true, but Madara is, like, one hunderd years old? 
Moreover it is stated in the manga that Pain obeys to Madara, since he says "I've been ordered by Madara to capture the nine-tails fox".
I suspect Madara was behind Akatsuki even from the beginning, and Pain was the "fake" leader. 

Believe me, Madara is the real bad guy of the story.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 24, 2008)

no spoilers yet?...not even fake ones?


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Madara could've promised him a God like existence or something. Ya know, typical evil mastermind saying "Follow me and you will live like a God" type thing. I'm not of the believer that Pain is going to betray Madara, just no evidence to support that. We'll see though.



Look at Pein's reaction after he's been ordered to capture Naruto.  If he had been manipulated like you say, He'd be doing it with a smile.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> I wonder if they even know what Madara's intentions are.



Well Pein seems to be in the loop with a few of Madara's intentions, he seems to know about the whole Sasuke situation at least a little.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

I never said Konan was happy with the idea, but she's basically doing whatever Pain does. But the whole "we" thing in the context of the conversation leads me to believe she's talking about her and Pain serving Madara. Go ahead, call it tard logic if you want but if people aren't even willing to consider this proves that the real tardism is coming from the other end.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Madara could've promised him a God like existence or something. Ya know, typical evil mastermind saying "Follow me and you will live like a God" type thing. I'm not of the believer that Pain is going to betray Madara, just no evidence to support that. We'll see though.



Quite possibly, yes. I'm just here hoping for something more, not just Pain betraying Madara, as I think he may well be devoted, but something more. It has serious potential to be epic, but I'm not too sure with Kishi.

I don't really like Pain all that much, but I can't deny I think this is one of the most interesting things in the manga.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Look at Pein's reaction after he's been ordered to capture Naruto.  If he had been manipulated like you say, He'd be doing it with a smile.



That's pretty fucking retarded if that's the only arguement you can muster up against it. Why are people so hellbent on Pain not being a follower?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well Pein seems to be in the loop with a few of Madara's intentions, he seems to know about the whole Sasuke situation at least a little.



I have a feeling that Madara is trying to keep Pein in the dark.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

muja said:


> Pain has the God complex, that's true, but Madara is, like, one hunderd years old?
> Moreover it is stated in the manga that Pain obeys to Madara, since he says "I've been ordered by Madara to capture the nine-tails fox".
> I suspect Madara was behind Akatsuki even from the beginning, and Pain was the "fake" leader.
> 
> Believe me, Madara is the real bad guy of the story.



I don't deny this, but I simply find it interesting as to why Pain would serve anyone, considering his mentality.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I never said Konan was happy with the idea, but she's basically doing whatever Pain does. But the whole "we" thing in the context of the conversation leads me to believe she's talking about her and Pain serving Madara. Go ahead, call it tard logic if you want but if people aren't even willing to consider this proves that the real tardism is coming from the other end.



we refers to AK.  Jiraiya asked about AK before she said this.  Not only that but we know that Pein has his own goals.  I really doubt Pein is going to go tell a bunch of lies to Jiraiya especially when he told him he could know the truth about his goals because he would be killing him anyways.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Quite possibly, yes. I'm just here hoping for something more, not just Pain betraying Madara, as I think he may well be devoted, but something more. It has serious potential to be epic, but I'm not too sure with Madara.
> 
> I don't really like Pain all that much, but I can't deny I think this is one of the most interesting things in the manga.



Yeah, I can agree to that. I don't forsee a betrayal but there's definitely something more to it. And I for one think it's definitely somehow related to Akatsuki's ultimate goal. Immortality seems to be a pretty common theme among Akatsuki members or the seeking of it. I have a feeling that will be tied in by the end...I can't help but think the whole "nuke" thing Pain explained was a red herring.


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> EMS is a totally new Doujutsu.



No, Madara had it before being pwned by Shodai. 



Bonds said:


> Pain I can almost guarantee will be shown to be someone Madara manipulated after Jiraiya left. Konan basically said "now we serve him", but people often overlook that line. I don't think she was talking about Pain.



I agree that something fishy is going on. God, serving a master? Are all of Madara's strongest followers just biding their time before betraying him? Why are people as proud as Pein and Sasuke eating out of Madara's hands? If Pein has never lost a battle, why does he defer to Madara? It's totally different than Orochimaru's overpowered and blindly loyal bunch (barring Sasuke, of course). Why oh why would someone so apparently powerful care not take down Konoha (which is somehow ... important?) post-Kyuubi attack or post-Orochimaru attack? They would be the perfect opportunities.


----------



## Topher (Jun 24, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> What I find funny is people who think Sasuke could even hurt Madara. *The only thing that Makes Sasuke special Madara also has only more powerful. Really Sasuke has no chance against Madara.*
> 
> Naruto on the other hand is the product of a plan made to defeat Madara by the greatest genius in the Managa the 4th Hokage.* Once Naruto masters the Key and learns The 4th's plans He will be the only one able to stand up to Madara.*





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well we are basing this on the fact that almost all attacks are useless against Madara via his space-time Ninjutsu.



Thats what I thought. Until we find out the full extent of sasuke's powers and  wait for the story to progress, statements like ice and you were posting are fan fic.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I never said Konan was happy with the idea, but she's basically doing whatever Pain does. But the whole "we" thing in the context of the conversation leads me to believe she's talking about her and Pain serving Madara. Go ahead, call it tard logic if you want but if people aren't even willing to consider this proves that the real tardism is coming from the other end.



I didn't call anyone a tard 
however I disagree, Pain cannot be devoted to Madara, because it would simply be out of character:

Link removed


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> That's pretty fucking retarded if that's the only arguement you can muster up against it. Why are people so hellbent on Pain not being a follower?



Yet you're best evidence for your theory is an ambiguais statement so you shouldn't flame him


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> we refers to AK.  Jiraiya asked about AK before she said this.  Not only that but we know that Pein has his own goals.  I really doubt Pein is going to go tell a bunch of lies to Jiraiya especially when he told him he could know the truth about his goals because he would be killing him anyways.



Err...even if she did refer to Akatsuki as a whole, you do realize that she knows Madara is in charge right? They're following his orders through Pain. That's it.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yet you're best evidence for your theory is an ambiguais statement so you shouldn't flame him



That and the countless times it's been hammered into our heads that Madara is the true leader. Thanks for trying though.



juggerknot said:


> No, Madara had it before being pwned by Shodai.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that something fishy is going on. God, serving a master? Are all of Madara's strongest followers just biding their time before betraying him? Why are people as proud as Pein and Sasuke eating out of Madara's hands? If Pein has never lost a battle, why does he defer to Madara? It's totally different than Orochimaru's overpowered and blindly loyal bunch (barring Sasuke, of course). Why oh why would someone so apparently powerful care not take down Konoha (which is somehow ... important?) post-Kyuubi attack or post-Orochimaru attack? They would be the perfect opportunities.



Same reason anyone really follows anyone else. They're all working towards a common goal. There's definitely some question marks, not denying that. But there's very little evidence if any at all showing us that there's some betrayal coming. If anything, there's more evidence to support that Madara will betray Pain, but I don't think so.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well Pein seems to be in the loop with a few of Madara's intentions, he seems to know about the whole Sasuke situation at least a little.



yea i have the impresion that pein konan and zetsu are the only ones to know his true intentions.they are his inner circle.i cant wait to see peins history with madara.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> No, Madara had it before being pwned by Shodai.



He didn't have the space-time Ninjutsu.



Topher said:


> Thats what I thought. Until we find out the full extent of sasuke's powers and  wait for the story to progress, statements like ice and you were posting are fan fic.



So Madara having a space-time Ninjutsu more advanced then Hiraishin is a fan fic, interesting?



AoshiKun said:


> Naruto isn't an avenger type also if everybody want to revenge the parents killed half of Konoha would like to kill Madara



Naruto isn't an avenger, so why will he avenge Jiraiya?

Half of Konoha didn't get a Kyuubi sealed inside them and lost their parents because Madara wanted revenge.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Err...even if she did refer to Akatsuki as a whole, you do realize that she knows Madara is in charge right? They're following his orders through Pain. That's it.



This has been countered a million times.  Madara his the creator of the organization, he is it's owner.  So it's only normal for Pein to follow until the right time for him to betray Madara.  For all we know, Pein might not even follow that order for the moment.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> That's pretty fucking retarded if that's the only arguement you can muster up against it. Why are people so hellbent on Pain not being a follower?



I'd like to see some contentions and fighting among our villains as well as our heroes for a bit. Pein and Madara seem to be our 2 strongest villains. I'd like to see them at odds with each other. It mixes things up a bit.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto isn't an avenger, so why will he avenge Jiraiya?
> 
> Half of Konoha didn't get a Kyuubi sealed inside them and lost their parents because Madara wanted revenge.


Pain killed Jiraiya directly while Madara killed Minato indirectly.
Half of Konoha had the parents killed by Kyuubi so if Naruto has the rights to kill Madara why not Iruka and others? 

Pein is THE villain for Naruto.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

@Munboy:

Naruto has not to be an avenger... he'll stop Pain, because there are plenty of good reasons for it.


you said yourself that Madara did his evil deeds out of revenge; Naruto will never have that kind of mentality.

that's also why his link with Madara is _very weak_.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> This has been countered a million times.  Madara his the creator of the organization, he is it's owner.  So it's only normal for Pein to follow until the right time for him to betray Madara.  For all we know, Pein might not even follow that order for the moment.



But where's the evidence to show us Pain will do this? What points us away from the idea that the entire organization is working towards a common goal? Or, rather, the higher ups. Seems unlikely people like Deidara and Hidan were aware of Akatsuki's true intentions. But then again, who's to say they didn't?


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Pain killed Jiraiya directly while Madara killed Minato indirectly.
> Half of Konoha had the parents killed by Kyuubi so if Naruto has the rights to kill Madara why not Iruka and others?
> 
> Pein is THE villain for Naruto.



wow, I totally agree with you for once.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Pain killed Jiraiya directly while Madara killed Minato indirectly.
> Half of Konoha had the parents killed by Kyuubi so if Naruto has the rights to kill Madara why not Iruka and others?



Because half Konoha weren't treated like crap and had no parents because they had a fox stored within them just because some guy wanted revenge on Konoha.



> Pein is THE villain for Naruto.



While Madara is THE *FINAL* villain.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

What i want to know is what exactly does Madara bring to the operation ?

Pein handles the Bijuu and the sealing and the freaky statue organizes the troops and carries out all the Day to day leadership of Akastsuki

I'm just wondering what power does Madara bring to the table that makes him irreplacable atm


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> No, Madara had it before being pwned by Shodai.



The EMS is a new doujutsu.

The fan fic is here.
manga


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Pein is THE villain for Naruto.



I agree. But as I think Pain is not the final villain, and Madara is, he's gonna be fighting both.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Because half Konoha weren't treated like crap and had no parents because they had a fox stored within them just because some guy wanted revenge on Konoha.


Therefore Naruto needs attack Konoha and not Madara, were the civilians ignorance which made Naruto's life a shit.


> While Madara is THE *FINAL* villain.


The most important in the plot but not in the context.
I still believe Pein, Madara and Konan will fight almost the same time so all of them are "final villains" for each main protagonist.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

Pein and Madara both suck as final villains at the moment.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> But where's the evidence to show us Pain will do this? What points us away from the idea that the entire organization is working towards a common goal? Or, rather, the higher ups. Seems unlikely people like Deidara and Hidan were aware of Akatsuki's true intentions. But then again, who's to say they didn't?



His whole speech about how he was going to bring Peace to the world by creating the ultimate weapon that would serve has the catalyst for killing hundreds of millions of people.  Pein loves peace, Madara loves war. Here's the evidence that a betrayal is inevitable.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Again, Madara is most likely going to be a team 7 effort. He's going to continue to be hyped to the point where no character, not even Naruto when he's at his best, will be able to stand up to him one on one. It's gonna take the power of LOVE AND PEACE.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The EMS is a new doujutsu.
> 
> The fan fic is here.
> manga



No He's right Madara had his EMS since his brother which was before the forming of Konoha before the VOTE fight


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The EMS is a new doujutsu.
> 
> The fan fic is here.
> manga



if by new you mean it is one-hundred-years old, then yeah it is new


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Pein and Madara both suck as final villains at the moment.



I disagree, but why do you think that? What would satisfy you as a final villain?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Therefore Naruto needs attack Konoha and not Madara, were the civilians ignorance who made Naruto's life a shit.



Madara's action was the root cause of it all.



> The most important in the plot but not in the context.
> I still believe Pein, Madara and Konan will fught almost the same time so all of them are "final villains" for each main protagonist.




Madara is the final villain, I thought everyone accepted that already.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The EMS is a new doujutsu.
> 
> THIS
> manga



What does that mean exactly? One new technique, or a set?


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He didn't have the space-time Ninjutsu.



We don't know that. Kakashi wouldn't know since he wasn't born yet. In any case we definitely don't know if EMS is related to his teleportation, of if that's a completely separate skill.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Because half Konoha weren't treated like crap and had no parents because they had a fox stored within them just because some guy wanted revenge on Konoha.



If Naruto were the type to take revenge, it would be on those villagers that treated him like crap. He's not an avenger. He's a protector. He will fight Akatsuki to protect Konoha.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> His whole speech about how he was going to bring Peace to the world by creating the ultimate weapon that would serve has the catalyst for killing hundreds of millions of people.  Pein loves peace, Madara loves war. Here's the evidence that a betrayal is inevitable.



Pain wants to create peace THROUGH war. They're both dickheads who are more than likely after the same thing, minus the sharingan stuff.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Naruto doesn't have to be an avenger to have a place in the Help kill Madara club


He didn't want to kill Gaara because they were the same but he was willing too if it meant protec ting his precious people


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Pain wants to create peace THROUGH war. They're both dickheads who are more than likely after the same thing, minus the sharingan stuff.




They aren't after the same thing.  There is no way Madara would ever agree with Pein's goals.  He is all about war, he doesn't want it to end.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> We don't know that. Kakashi wouldn't know since he wasn't born yet. In any case we definitely don't know if EMS is related to his teleportation, of if that's a completely separate skill.



If he did have it he'd have won, but he lost because he was stabbed.



> If Naruto were the type to take revenge, it would be on those villagers that treated him like crap. He's not an avenger. He's a protector. He will fight Akatsuki to protect Konoha.



He was about to remember chapter 1?


----------



## Toproq (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Therefore Naruto needs attack Konoha and not Madara, were the civilians ignorance who made Naruto's life a shit..



I couldnt agree more. Konoha is corrupt and if Naruto is to be a "hero" he had best start fighting the bad guys like Sasuke.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Toproq said:


> I couldnt agree more. Konoha is corrupt and if Naruto is to be a "hero" he had best start fighting the bad guys like Sasuke.



You're making valuations on uncertain claims again


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> They aren't after the same thing.  There is no way Madara would ever agree with Pein's goals.  He is all about war, he doesn't want to it end.



We don't even know what Madara's goals are so how can we say whether or not he agrees with Pain's goal? And you didn't address the fact that Pain wants war too. Even if his ultimate goal is "peace", he wants to do it by making the world suffer through decades of war first.


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 24, 2008)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> No He's right Madara had his EMS since his brother which was before the forming of Konoha before the VOTE fight



No.



T-Rex said:


> if by new you mean it is one-hundred-years old, then yeah it is new







Klue516 said:


> What does that mean exactly? One new technique, or a set?



New as in " a new type of eye technique" 

The Sharingan, Byakugan and Rinnegan are older than Madara's Eternal Mangekyou. It's new in that sense, it's clearly stated Madara's Eternal Mangekyou is a new COMPLETELY NEW DOUJUTSU.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

If Madara did sent the fox 16 years ago then Naruto would fight him as well. He would not fight him for revenge because of his father dying or even for him going though all the pain from the villagers but he would fight for the villagers and what they suffered due to the attack. Iruka lost his parents and it seems like many others lost love ones as well. Naruto is a protector and he would want to fight Madara to gain justice for the villagers never will he just fight for himself.
 I agree with Bonds Madara could be a Team 7 fight.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No.
> 
> New as in " a new type of eye technique"
> 
> The Sharingan, Byakugan and Rinnegan are older than Madara's Eternal Mangekyou. It's new in that sense, it's clearly stated Madara's Eternal Mangekyou is a new COMPLETELY NEW DOUJUTSU.



Madara Had the EMS at the VOTE


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 24, 2008)

mastercilander said:


> No spoilers yet?


There have been a few fakes amongst the pages, but nothing worth mentioning as they all appear to be fake.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Toproq said:


> I couldnt agree more. Konoha is corrupt and if Naruto is to be a "hero" he had best start fighting the bad guys like Sasuke.



 Sasuke isn't evil.

This is a Shonen manga aimed at 12 year olds, there won't be a split final battle there will be a final battle against the final villain and the main character.


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> If he did have it he'd have won, but he lost because he was stabbed.



Huh? How do you know he would have won against someone with control over all the Bijuu, the man who treated them like "pets"? Minato also could teleport (granted, his wasn't as advanced) but it didn't seem to make much of a difference when fighting a pure chakra monster.



> He was about to remember chapter 1?



That was before he had ANY precious people. He has never shown a single tendency to go back down that path since then.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

mastercilander said:


> No spoilers yet?



All unworthy fakes.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> What does that mean exactly? One new technique, or a set?


No one knows, but as a new doujutsu it hints new abilities.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara's action was the root cause of it all.
> Madara is the final villain, I thought everyone accepted that already.


My point of view:
*Who is the most important main protagonist?*
Naruto, the child of prophecy and the one most focused whose acts will lead to peace or destruction.

*Who is the most important main protagonist in context?*
Sasuke, he is what leads the others main protagonists and arouse interest of every villain.

*Who is the most important villain?*
Pein, a "God" who never lost and a child of prophecy too whose intentions will lead to peace or destruction.

*Who is the most important villain in context?*
Madara, he is what leads the others villains and has a connection to every event of manga.

In other words Pein is the villain version of Naruto and Madara is the villain version of Sasuke and argable Konan is the villain version of Sakura.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Madara Had the EMS at the VOTE



 For heaven sake.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> Huh? How do you know he would have won against someone with control over all the Bijuu, the man who treated them like "pets"? Minato also could teleport (granted, his wasn't as advanced) but it didn't seem to make much of a difference when fighting a pure chakra monster.



Madara lost because he was stabbed read that chapter, now notice that blades don't seem to harm him anymore.

The 4th was feared because of his space-time jutsu, Madara's jutsu is more advanced so if he had it back then he'd have won.



> That was before he had ANY precious people. He has never shown a single tendency to go back down that path since then.



Because he matured, and realized to be Hokage you have to protect and not harm Konoha.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> For heaven sake.



The explain what you're trying to say so i can understand it ?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> My point of view:
> *Who is the most important main protagonist?*
> Naruto, the child of prophecy and the one most focused whose acts will lead to peace or destruction.
> 
> ...


well, I think that's the first time I QFT one of your posts 

congrats


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara lost because he was stabbed read that chapter, now notice that blades don't seem to harm him anymore.
> 
> *The 4th was feared because of his space-time jutsu, Madara's jutsu is more advanced so if he had it back then he'd have won.*
> 
> ...



i have to disagree i'm a believer that True strength comes from heart rather than Jutsu


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> We don't even know what Madara's goals are so how can we say whether or not he agrees with Pain's goal? And you didn't address the fact that Pain wants war too. Even if his ultimate goal is "peace", he wants to do it by making the world suffer through decades of war first.




It wouldn't be decades.  He said that his weapon would kill hundreds of millions of people instantly.  If this were to go on for decades there would be no one left.  Also do you think for one moment, that Pein is going to tell Madara "here you go the world his all yours" when he thinks of himself as a god.  Also we know that Madara loves war, which was shown during his story to Sasuke.  He was the only one that opposed the peace between the Uchiha and the Senju.  He even killed his best friend to get stronger.  Took his brother's eyes so he could keep on fighting.  Where can you not see the conflict.  You may also say that it was retarded for me to show Pein's facial exression in my argument, but when you tie everything together it becomes irrefutable that their goals and way of thinking about the world are different.  Look I'm not going to argue this anymore.  There a couple of essays in the Pein competition that explain there differences better than I can.  If you are unsure look them up you'll probably find them to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I disagree, but why do you think that? What would satisfy you as a final villain?



If this manga was about the prophesy from the begining, I would call Pein for final villain. He's got the motives and the goal for it, but he lacks the ties into everything from the start of the manga. I would say that Madara fits the bill b/c of his connections to the events that are the basis for the manga, but he just seems to come off as a bitter guy with a lot of power who thought up this master plan for revenge against the his clan who rejected him and the villaige they rejected him for. It's like Madara is mostly tied into Naruto's past, whereas Pein is mostly tied into Naruto's future. I like both characters, but find both of them lacking.

There has to be more to both of these characters, but I just am not feeling it from either of them right now. But maybe I'm looking for too much from a final villain.


As for who I would like to be the final villain, it would have to be someone intertwined in the history nad origin of the bijuu. They are what the entire shinobi world had been fighting over. They were the cause of several wars. They are what Pein and Madara seem to need for their plans. I don't buy into the 'wherever malicious intent festers....' story. They had to come from somewhere and for some reason. And I'd like the final villain to be invovled in that somehow.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> No one knows, but as a new doujutsu it hints new abilities.
> 
> My point of view:
> *Who is the most important main protagonist?*
> ...



Let me tell you this, this is a Shonen manga aimed at 12 year olds, and Shonen mangas like this one don't usually have 3 final battles at the same time, instead they have one final battle between the main character and the final villain, in this case the main character is Naruto and the final villain is Madara.

Long story short Madara will be defeated by Naruto who will have fulfilled the prophecy with Madara's defeat.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> No one knows, but as a new doujutsu it hints new abilities.
> 
> My point of view:
> *Who is the most important main protagonist?*
> ...



The child of prophecy is only one. So it's Naruto or Pain, not both. And it's more likely to be Naruto, since Pain is going to be defeated anyway.

Secondly, Pain will die before Madara. That's obvious, since Pain is gonna fight Naruto to capture the nine-tails fox. 

Then Madara will come, as the final villain.

There's no way this is going in a different way.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> i have to disagree i'm a believer that True strength comes from heart rather than Jutsu



So his heart was the reason he was known as Konoha's yellow flash?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Any new spoilers while I was gone ?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> No one knows, but as a new doujutsu it hints new abilities.
> 
> My point of view:
> *Who is the most important main protagonist?*
> ...


 I agree with this but only if Madara had nothing to do with the kyuubi attack 16 years ago because if he did that would bring Naruto into the mix. If not you would be right on with this post.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jun 24, 2008)

muja said:


> The child of prophecy is only one. So it's Naruto or Pain, not both. And it's more likely to be Naruto, since Pain is going to be defeated anyway.
> 
> Secondly, Pain will die before Madara. That's obvious, since Pain is gonna fight Naruto to capture the nine-tails fox.
> 
> ...



NOTHING in Naruto is obvious.  Hardly anyone has predicted all the plot twists that have happened up to this point in the story.  It's too hard to tell with Kishi's style of writing.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

The final villian will be Kabuto


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Any new spoilers while I was gone ?



Nope, still the Naruto vs Sasuke thing.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So his heart was the reason he was known as Konoha's yellow flash?



No what i'm saying is that Madara could have had the Timespace jutsu back at the VOTE and still lost


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nope, still the Naruto vs Sasuke thing.



What Sasuke vs Naruto ? The last spoiler I saw was the "rinnegan speeding lifespan ability" and "Jiraiya proposal"


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nope, still the Naruto vs Sasuke thing.



Naruto vs. Sasuke?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> The final villian will be Kabuto



I think I'd prefer Inari over Kabuto as final villain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> No what i'm saying is that Madara could have had the Timespace jutsu back at the VOTE and still lost



From what we've seen if he had it he'd have won.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Godammit said:


> What Sasuke vs Naruto ? The last spoiler I saw was the "rinnegan speeding lifespan ability" and "Jiraiya proposal"



LOL. You know no matter what spoilers come out fake or real the telegrams never still on topic.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd prefer a pile of horse shit over Kabuto as final villain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Naruto vs. Sasuke?





Godammit said:


> What Sasuke vs Naruto ? The last spoiler I saw was the "rinnegan speeding lifespan ability" and "Jiraiya proposal"



In other words we are discussing random stuff due to the lack of spoilers.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Incubus said:


> If this manga was about the prophesy from the begining, I would call Pein for final villain. He's got the motives and the goal for it, but he lacks the ties into everything from the start of the manga. I would say that Madara fits the bill b/c of his connections to the events that are the basis for the manga, but he just seems to come off as a bitter guy with a lot of power who thought up this master plan for revenge against the his clan who rejected him and the villaige they rejected him for. It's like Madara is mostly tied into Naruto's past, whereas Pein is mostly tied into Naruto's future. I like both characters, but find both of them lacking.
> 
> There has to be more to both of these characters, but I just am not feeling it from either of them right now. But maybe I'm looking for too much from a final villain.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, having the feeling of something lacking is definatley something I can identify with. Pain's role pretty much came out of nowhere. We had nor forshadowing of his Dojutsu, or the prophecy. It, to me, fells... how should I put this? Rushed? Yeah, something like that.

Wheras Madara, who manipulated everything, also kinda came out of nowhere. I would have prefered it if he was indirectly somehow hinted at before he came, something more than a statue. And beyond that... He almost doesen't feel evil enough.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let me tell you this, this is a Shonen manga aimed at 12 year olds, and Shonen mangas like this one don't usually have 3 final battles at the same time, instead they have one final battle between the main character and the final villain, in this case the main character is Naruto and the final villain is Madara.
> 
> Long story short Madara will be defeated by Naruto who will have fulfilled the prophecy with Madara's defeat.



The prophecy does not involve Madara.  Pein is the Harbinger of destruction in the Prophecy.  Naruto is the Harbinger of Peace.  This is why Jiraiya's decision was so important.  Because he had to choose from his two students. If he hadn't chosen the right one, Pein would have destroyed the world. It is simple logic that Naruto has stop Pein in order to save the world.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let me tell you this, this is a Shonen manga aimed at 12 year olds, and Shonen mangas like this one don't usually have 3 final battles at the same time, instead they have *one final battle between the main character and the final villain*, in this case the main character is Naruto and the final villain is Madara.


I said almost at the same time but Naruto will be the last to finish because he will fight Pein. Really to Naruto Pein is more important than Madara because he represents the opposite of Naruto.


muja said:


> The child of prophecy is only one. So it's Naruto or Pain, not both. And it's more likely to be Naruto, since Pain is going to be defeated anyway.


The child of prophecy is regard as "they", I posted the chapter page some pages ago. The one who wins the battle will lead to the peace (Naruto) or the end of world (Pein).



> Secondly, Pain will die before Madara. That's obvious, since Pain is gonna fight Naruto to capture the nine-tails fox.


In the current state Naruto has no chance to defeat Pein or Naruto could also die and be revived like Gaara or Pein could fail in capture Naruto.



> There's no way this is going in a different way.


Well I posted 3 others  ways above


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 24, 2008)

Link removed

Madara has his brother's eyes and achieves the EMS.

Link removed

After that, the Senju offer a truce to the Uchiha.

Link removed

Later, after the major villages are all forming and Hashirama is chosen to be Hokage, Madara leaves. Later still, he returns and attacks. 



> Madara lost because he was stabbed read that chapter, now notice that blades don't seem to harm him anymore.



Can you show me where exactly?



> The 4th was feared because of his space-time jutsu, Madara's jutsu is more advanced so if he had it back then he'd have won.



Yes, it is very powerful, but it was uneffective against the Kyuubi, so it makes me believe it would be uneffective against Shodai. Being feared =/= ability to take over the world.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> The prophecy does not involve Madara.  Pein is the Harbinger of destruction in the Prophecy.  Naruto is the Harbinger of Peace.  This is why Jiraiya's decision was so important.  Because he had to choose from his two students. If he hadn't, Pein would have destroyed the world. It is simple logic that Naruto has stop Pein in order to save the world.



He said the destined child will ether bring peace or destruction, if Naruto wins he can bring peace by ending Madara.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Ahhhh, having the feeling of something lacking is definatley something I can identify with. Pain's role pretty much came out of nowhere. We had nor forshadowing of his Dojutsu, or the prophecy. It, to me, fells... how should I put this? Rushed? Yeah, something like that.



I always preferred the word "forced".



> Wheras Madara, who manipulated everything, also kinda came out of nowhere. I would have prefered it if he was indirectly somehow hinted at before he came, something more than a statue. And beyond that... He almost doesen't feel evil enough.



The only difference really is that at least we can kind of go back and look at every major event that Madara is being tied to and go "Ohhh, now I get it", know what I mean? That's basically why all fingers point towards Madara, while Pain is still somewhat on the outside looking in.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Imagine if Minato does infact end up ebing the final villain. 

It'd be the biggest fuck up if it was like Zetsu or something, though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Ahhhh, having the feeling of something lacking is definatley something I can identify with. Pain's role pretty much came out of nowhere. We had nor forshadowing of his Dojutsu, or the prophecy. It, to me, fells... how should I put this? Rushed? Yeah, something like that.
> 
> Wheras Madara, who manipulated everything, also kinda came out of nowhere. I would have prefered it* if he was indirectly somehow hinted at before he came*, something more than a statue. And beyond that... He almost doesen't feel evil enough.



The 3rd MS user didn't do that for you?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> Link removed
> 
> Madara has his brother's eyes and achieves the EMS.
> 
> ...


Madara had EMS but we dunno how many abilities he unlocked that time.
Is pretty plausible he discovered new ones during all this time, like the "ghost mode" and the "teletransportation".


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The 3rd MS user didn't do that for you?



The Sharingan was no where near as important as it is now, compared to part one. Back then there was no reason to assume Uchiha's would be the driving force of the manga. It handomly happened in part two.

I assumed it would be another point in the, back then, side plot of the Uchiha story.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He said the destined child will ether bring peace or destruction, if Naruto wins he can bring peace by ending Madara.



This is where you make a mistake.  If Jiraiya hadn't chosen right by sending Pa back to Konoha, Pein would have become the destined child(the one that destroys the world part).  That's what Jiraiya realized before he died. He had originally thought that the prophecy referred to one person, when it actually referred to two.  And it was with his decision that the chosen one would come out of those two.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> Link removed
> 
> Madara has his brother's eyes and achieves the EMS.
> 
> ...



Your point?



> Can you show me where exactly?







> Yes, it is very powerful, but it was uneffective against the Kyuubi, so it makes me believe it would be uneffective against Shodai. Being feared =/= ability to take over the world.



He could have killed Shodai at the beginning of the fight if he had it.



AoshiKun said:


> I said almost at the same time but Naruto will be the last to finish because he will fight Pein. Really to Naruto Pein is more important than Madara because he represents the opposite of Naruto.
> The child of prophecy is regard as "they", I posted the chapter page some pages ago. The one who wins the battle will lead to the peace (Naruto) or the end of world (Pein).



Did you even read the prophecy?



In other words Pein vs Naruto will determine who the destined child is.

When Naruto wins he'll lead it to peace by ending Madara.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> The Sharingan was no where near as important as it is now, compared to part one. Back then there was no reason to assume Uchiha's would be the driving force of the manga. It handomly happened in part two.
> 
> I assumed it would be another point in the, back then, side plot of the Uchiha story.


Kishi planned a good part of that since the chapter Sasuke said he wanted kill Itachi.

He needed a motive to Sasuke wants to kill his brother than he needed a motive to Itachi killed the clan than...


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Did you even read the prophecy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See how the Sage says "they" so as you said their fight will determine the world future therefore *the manga will end right there*, when the fight is the resposable for the future of world is considered the "last" one.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> This is where you make a mistake.  If Jiraiya hadn't chosen right by sending Pa back to Konoha, Pein would have become the destined child(the one that destroys the world part).  That's what Jiraiya realized before he died. He had originally thought that the prophecy referred to one person, when it actually referred to two.  And it was with his decision that the chosen one would come out of those two.



The prophecy refers to one person, Pein vs Naruto will determine who that one is.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know if I would say Pein feels forced I mean we knew their was a "leader" of AK who had to be strong as hell to have S-Class nin following him so all Kishi had to do was make up what type of power he wanted him to have. Now I do agree that Kishi needs to work more on Pein's story but I think he will he just wanted to get Sasuke and Madara's story done first. I think it would have been best if he had done Naruto and Sasuke's together but he didn't so I just have to wait and see what else he has in store.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I always preferred the word "forced".



Thank you. A much better word to describe it. I just couldn't think of it, lool.



Bonds said:


> The only difference really is that at least we can kind of go back and look at every major event that Madara is being tied to and go "Ohhh, now I get it", know what I mean? That's basically why all fingers point towards Madara, while Pain is still somewhat on the outside looking in.



I understand, which is why it's far better than Pain. It's just in part one there was no reason to put the Sharingan, or one person, to be the manipulator of _everything._ It'd sound like a farfetched fanfic.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> The Sharingan was no where near as important as it is now, compared to part one. Back then there was no reason to assume Uchiha's would be the driving force of the manga. It handomly happened in part two.



Fair enough. But when Itachi came back and totally owned Konoha's best jounin without blinking with his flashy new eyes and then the whole 3rd MS user stuff surface it should have made you wonder


----------



## juggerknot (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Madara had EMS but we dunno how many abilities he unlocked that time.
> Is pretty plausible he discovered new ones during all this time, like the "ghost mode" and the "teletransportation".



I agree, that it's most likely that he developed that jutsu much more recently. Probably after being inspired by the Yondaime tbh, and improving upon it in a way that can only be done with a Sharingan. 

My point was, we've seen that space-time ninjutsu was unable to take down the Kyuubi. If Madara had it back then, and Shodai was fighting with bijuu power, it wouldn't have been enough to take him out.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The prophecy refers to one person, Pein vs Naruto will determine who that one is.



Then the part of the Prophecy saying that Jiraiya would have to make an important decision would be false.  But I agree the winner of that battle would decide whether the world is destroyed or saved.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Then the part of the Prophecy saying that Jiraiya would have to make an important decision would be false.



The decision was to figure out Pein's identity, if he chose not to go to Amegakure the world would be lead to chaos since Naruto would be too weak and venerable, but he chose to go which allowed him to figure out Pein's identity and his death will help Naruto get stronger to stop Akatsuki aka stop Pein and Madara..


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The decision was to figure out Pein's identity, if he chose not to go to Amegakure the world would be lead to chaos since Naruto would be too weak and venerable, but he chose to go which allowed him to figure out Pein's identity and his death will help Naruto get stronger to stop Akatsuki aka stop Pein and Madara..



That's a realization not a decision.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> That's a realization not a decision.



If he chose to run and live Pein's identity wouldn't be known and Naruto wouldn't have left for training, however he chose to live and now Naruto will have to grow up and train to take out Akatsuki.

That was his decision.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Then the part of the Prophecy saying that Jiraiya would have to make an important decision would be false.  But I agree the winner of that battle would decide whether the world is destroyed or saved.



I thought Jiraiya's decision was to not give up.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Then the part of the Prophecy saying that Jiraiya would have to make an important decision would be false.  But I agree the winner of that battle would decide whether the world is destroyed or saved.


Jiraiya's choice will influence latter. Naruto will train with the frogs and use "the Key" to have power enought to defeat Pein so in the end Naruto will be the winner "thx" to Jiraiya.

If Jiraiya didn't sacrifice himself to the code and never let "the Key" and the Frog train Naruto would never be able to defeat Pein.

The Sennin already chose the winner.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> If he chose to run and live Pein's identity wouldn't be known and Naruto wouldn't have left for training, however he chose to live and now Naruto will have to grow up and train to take out Akatsuki.
> 
> That was his decision.



I totally agree with you there, but it is because of that decision that Naruto became the destined child.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Toproq said:


> I couldnt agree more. Konoha is corrupt and if Naruto is to be a "hero" he had best start fighting the bad guys like Sasuke.



Conservative in the sense that the Konoha government would take extreme measures like the Uchiha Massacre would be the better way of putting it. In order to make sure a decision like that isn't made again, they need someone like Naruto in the  governing system.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> NOTHING in Naruto is obvious.  Hardly anyone has predicted all the plot twists that have happened up to this point in the story.  It's too hard to tell with Kishi's style of writing.



Hmm... Do you REALLY think Kishi's style is that hard to predict?
He's a great writer, okay, but still you can always find some recurrents theme in EVERY writer in all the world. And, well, it's not that hard to detect 'em in Naruto. Just try to clean your mind from all your affections to characters and all you inner desires, be impartially, and you should be able to see 'em.

The rivalry between friends/brothers? already seen.
Ultimate fight versus an ancient enemy? already seen.

The pleasure of reading Naruto is in the middle, not in the end as it is too clear to me. ^_^


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

so the spoiler with Peindara coming back to life and attacking Tsunade is confirmed  

thiss gonna be gerat


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> See how the Sage says "they" so as you said their fight will determine the world future therefore *the manga will end right there*, when the fight is the resposable for the future of world is considered the "last" one.



He said the result of their revolution.

Pein vs Naruto will determine who the destined child is, and since this is Naruto's manga it will be him and after beating Pein he'll defeat Madara which will bring peace.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Jiraiya's choice will influence latter. Naruto will train with the frogs and use "the Key" to have power enought to defeat Pein so in the end Naruto will be the winner "thx" to Jiraiya.
> 
> If Jiraiya didn't sacrifice himself to the code and never let "the Key" and the Frog train Naruto would never be able to defeat Pein.
> 
> The Sennin already chose the winner.



I know that's why I said that Naruto was the destined child.  Not that it was going to be proven after that fight.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> so the spoiler with Peindara coming back to life and attacking Tsunade is confirmed
> 
> thiss gonna be gerat



I can't wait X3


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I totally agree with you there, but it is because of that decision that Naruto became the destined child.



We know he is the destined child since its his manga, people in the narutoverse don't know this.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> so the spoiler with Peindara coming back to life and attacking Tsunade is confirmed
> 
> thiss gonna be gerat



Huh When wat where?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> so the spoiler with Peindara coming back to life and attacking Tsunade is confirmed
> 
> thiss gonna be gerat



I think I missed that one.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> so the spoiler with Peindara coming back to life and attacking Tsunade is confirmed
> 
> thiss gonna be gerat



What???**


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I can't wait X3



I wonder is Ma will undress herself in front of everyone like Pa did


----------



## LoT (Jun 24, 2008)

I still wonder why People don't see Kabuto as Final villain!


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He said the result of their revolution.
> 
> Pein vs Naruto will determine who the destined child is, and since this is Naruto's manga it will be him and after beating Pein he'll defeat Madara which will bring peace.



That's absolutely lame.  He's is going to kill Pein first to save the world then kill Madara because he's the only villain left that doesn't want peace.  That's a terrible end to Naruto.  Anyway's I'm almost certain that Sasuke will be the one that kills Madara.  I honestly would rather see Sasuke vs Naruto as the ending after killing pein than seeing Madara vs Naruto no to mention that would mean having Naruto defeat all three which seems improbable in this manga.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

LoT said:


> I still wonder why People don't see Kabuto as Final villain!



Because it's way too random and anti-climactic for some people's tastes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Sometimes* in certain situations  you should stop debating about what you think "will happen" and wait until the event has happen so you can rub it in.  That's what i'm doing.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

piccun said:


> I wonder is Ma will undress herself in front of everyone like Pa did





how does one tell a male toad from a female one anyway? they aren't mammalians.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> That's absolutely lame.  He's is going to kill Pein first to save the world then kill Madara because he's the only villain left that doesn't want peace.  That's a terrible end to Naruto.  Anyway's I'm almost certain that Sasuke will be the one that kills Madara.  I honestly would rather see Sasuke vs Naruto as the ending after killing pein than seeing Madara vs Naruto no to mention that would mean having Naruto defeat all three which seems improbable in this manga.



Well then how about we let the manga progress and see who is right, same goes for you AK.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> how does one tell a male toad from a female one anyway? they aren't mammalians.



male toads have a beard, female ones have an apron, at least in Kishis's world.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well then how about we let the manga progress and see who is right, same goes for you AK.




Agree, If you are right, I'll aknowledge that.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Sometimes* in certain situations  you should stop debating about what you think "will happen" and wait until the event has happen so you can rub it in.  That's what i'm doing.





Good idea. But you should remeber where your posts are to quote em, so you can really prove that you > said person/people.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Agree, If you are right, I'll aknowledge that.



Likewise if you are right I will acknowledge that.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't tell me we've reached the low of arguing over Toad genders?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Don't tell me we've reached the low of arguing over Toad genders?



Blame the lack of spoilers


----------



## Incubus (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Don't tell me we've reached the low of arguing over Toad genders?



This is a normal Tuesday in the Predictions thread.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> That's absolutely lame.  He's is going to kill Pein first to save the world then kill Madara because he's the only villain left that doesn't want peace.  That's a terrible end to Naruto.  Anyway's I'm almost certain that Sasuke will be the one that kills Madara.  I honestly would rather see Sasuke vs Naruto as the ending after killing pein than seeing Madara vs Naruto no to mention that would mean having Naruto defeat all three which seems improbable in this manga.



Naaah, it's not. Kishi will make it look great. 
Moreover, I'm every time more convinced that the final battle will be Naruto & Sasuke vs Madara.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2008)

I was kinda fed up with the Madara talk 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Sometimes* in certain situations  you should stop debating about what you think "will happen" and wait until the event has happen so you can rub it in.  That's what i'm doing.



that photoshoping is kinda lame. is that your computer wallpaper?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

When Naruto end the telegrams should become a chat thread...


----------



## piccun? (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Don't tell me we've reached the low of arguing over Toad genders?



well, considering that the main character is strongly connected with toads I'd say it's a relevant subject. Furthermore Ma is the only female toad we've seen. was she the one eho gave birth to all the younger toads? Is it kinda like for bees?


----------



## Solstice (Jun 24, 2008)

No. 1

簡易バレ来た

夜空に瞬く星
てくてくと歩く人影

シカマル『ったく、火影様も人使いが荒いぜ・・。しかし、サクラの奴・・・』
回想シーン
シカマル『・・何だよ？サクラ・・何かあったのかよ？・・』
サクラ　『・・・シカマル・・師匠は大事な人を・・・』
シカマル『ん？・・・何なんだ？火影様の大事な人って・・・』
サクラ　『・・・・・ジライヤ様が・・・』
ピタッと足を止める、シカマル。
既にある建物の前に来ている。コンコンとドアをノックするシカマル
シカマル『・・・チィッ・・・やっぱ、暗号解読班はもう居ねーのかよ・・・』
シカマル、暗くなった解読班の丸い窓を見上げる
丸い暗闇に車輪眼
鬼鮫　『水影様・・マダラさん。鷹に人柱力を差し出すと言う考えは少し危険じゃありませんか？ 』
車輪眼がすっと動く。
マダラ『相変わらず、心配性だな鬼鮫。波切一族の性だな・・・』
鬼鮫　『（ニヤリ）　そうは言っても、あなたと同じうちは一族に人柱力を与えたら
　　　　とんでもない事になりませんか・・。あの車輪眼で操られたら・・・』
マダラ『こちらに鷹の爪を向けて来るとでも言いたいのかな？
　　　　人柱力はこっちにも車輪眼があるのだから何とかなるが・・・』
鬼鮫　『・・・・』
マダラ『まずは、お前の身を案じた方が良いんじゃないのか？
　　　　やるとなったら、手が早いみたいじゃないか・・。
　　　　クックックッ・・・まあ、俺はフカヒレスープを食べてみたいがね・・』
鬼鮫　『困ったお方ですね・・。まああの小僧もお兄さんと、同じ運命を辿る事になる訳ですがね ・・
　　　　・・分かりました。人柱力の件は安心しました。
　　　　サスケ君の車輪眼より、貴方の左の車輪眼の方が恐ろしい事は存じておりますし・・』
マダラ『・・・サスケはイタチの車輪眼を拒否したしな・・。
　　　　イタチと違って、オツムが良くない子だ・・・・』
鬼鮫　『・・・ところでゼツは・・・・・・？』
マダラ『・・リーダーの所だ・・・。九尾を早く連れてくる様伝えに言った・・』
鬼鮫　『便利な人だ・・・』

シカマル『ったく、どうすりゃ良いんだ・・・』
頭をガツガツ掻きながら歩くシカマル
・・・・『申し・・、シカマル殿では無いか？』
びくっと振り返るシカマル
シカマル（・・・コイツ・・・気配を感じなかった・・・何者だ！？）
シカマル『・・あんた・・礼儀が無ってねーなぁ・・まずは自分の名を名乗るもんだぜ』
・・・・『すまないが、俺には名は無い・・・・』
シカマル『名が無いっ!!？』
　　　　（!!!っ。あの仮面。暗部か・・・・？何故・・・？）
・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』

No. 2

某所で見つけたバレ。鑑定ﾖﾛ

ナルト、あまり進んでません。
ご意見番２人とダンゾウ、綱手がナルトの処遇についてぐだぐだ話します。
ナルトはヤマトと修行を再開しました。サクラが巨人の星のねーちゃんになってました。
シカマルが暗号解読のヒントを見つけます。やはりイチャパラが鍵のようです。
ちなみに、鰤は休載でした。

Translation far as I understand... (unsure about sakura part only)

Naruto is advancing quite fast.
Tsunade, the 2 elders and Danzou are speaking about how they will deal with Naruto.
Naruto and Yamato resume training
Sakura seems to be jelous about how fast he is progressing.
Shikamaru finds a hint about the secret code. But still seems like イチャパラ (Make out tatics) (ICHA ICHA) is the key.

The last sentence is a comment from the spoiler poster...

No. 3

ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ…」
カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」

雨の国の塔
雨にうたれるペイン
ペインの回想
完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
でも長門は何故か自殺した
長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。


再びコノハ
暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
部屋にみんなが入ってくる
カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る

今週はこれでおしまい
whas this shown ?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm a little put off by the red rep


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

Translation, ples?


----------



## Solstice (Jun 24, 2008)

the 3. is the aging thing the previous 2 i dont think they were mentioned .


----------



## RivFader (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> i'm a little put off by the red rep



Then trust someone with relative high rep, who will give you the exact same text with a link @ Mangahelpers: Guess what


----------



## LucBu (Jun 24, 2008)

I think perhaps you're underestimating the value of this revoloution that the child of prophecy is to bring..

A revoloution is a sudden change of ideaology. It doesn't just mean bringing peace.

Here: The world right now is comprised of various main ninja villages which regulate the agitation of both war and individualistic ambition through the mission system. But being divided this means conflicts of interests and subseqeuntly wars, like rain's wartorn situation, can arise.

In the beginning of the Naruto universe the Sage of Six Paths seems to have been the founder of ninjutsu. From there ninjas appeared to have divided into family clans like uchiha etc. The next phase intergrated them into the villages of today. This is in part spurred on by Madara. So Madara was the catalyst or prehaps the cause of such a revoloution.

It only makes sense to call Naruto's victory a revoloution if he changes the system. That doesn't just mean slapping the wrists of the bad guys. It's a change of the system. 

Naruto always said he wanted to become greater than the hokages didn't he? My thought is that this revoloution will bring peace by changing the villages system internationally. Thus, his legend isn't confined to Konoha, but it in fact becomes a wordly legend. Therby making him greater than the Hokages.

Both Naruto and Pein would agree that something has to be done. But where Pein would use negative actions and force, Naruto will use positive, less destructive means to do so.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

the third one has already gotten posted, the first one is far too long and detailed. the second one might actually be right, because nothing of any consequence happens. Naruto is continueing his FRS training and not starting his key training though which rather makes sense seeing how he hasn't completed the FRS yet.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope that spoilers fake Tsunade talking to danzou about Naruto not good


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I hope that spoilers fake Tsunade talking to danzou about Naruto not good



Don't expect any real spoilers till tomorrow.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Don't expect any real spoilers till tomorrow.



WQhos the spoiler guy is it still Himajin or is Doku back?


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

We need something about the key that would make the spoiler seem believable.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2008)

The second one seems kinda fake. Resuming his training, with Yamato, would refer to completing the FRS, yet the chapter is about the key. Unless that is what Tsunade is disscussing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2008)

The long spoiler with Pein, Naruto dying and the Rinnegan is obviously fake for a few reasons

- To much in one chapter, way to much. So apparently we find out about the Rinnegan, Pein's past, the code is solved and the book and along with that everyone vows to protect Naruto? All in one chapter? Not possible by any means.  
- No key info. Even though chapter previews can be wrong it would fit the trend for it to be about the key and how it'll strengthen Naruto. We should hear about that before the book
- Less than one chapter to figure out the code? Come on now
- To much spoiler info on a Tuesday afternoon

The biggest clue though? 

4 weeks ago there was a spoiler that had Sasuke's MS ability being related to speeding up time. He killed a random baby by speeding up his life so he'd be an old man resulting in his death. That's the same thing here, just Nagato speeding up the ninjas body to kill him. Yeah it's not going to happen. It's to much like the previous spoiler

Yeah it's so fake it's not funny. 

Now the one before it seems likely even though that one also seems fake. Naruto training to quickly and no key info? Meh....nah


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 24, 2008)

Though those spoilers appear to be undoubtfully fake they are still fun to read though


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm thinking Shika will find the Key to The code, or try to find the key to the code.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Now the one before it seems likely even though that one also seems fake. Naruto training to quickly and no key info? Meh....nah



There is no doubt in my mind that it's fake. But it might be very close to the real deal. We've got twenty to seven in japan right now and I can't remember once where we've gotten a true spoiler in the early morning (japanese time)


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 24, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> The second one seems kinda fake. Resuming his training, with Yamato, would refer to completing the FRS, yet the chapter is about the key. Unless that is what Tsunade is disscussing.



and Naruto doesn't even think there is a big problem with his FRS. Remember when Kakashi tried to tell him not to use the jutsu? He kind of ignored beliving that it woudn't be such a problem because he heals pretty quickly...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> and Naruto doesn't even think there is a big problem with his FRS. Remember when Kakashi tried to tell him not to use the jutsu? He kind of ignored beliving that it woudn't be such a problem because he heals pretty quickly...



He doesn't think that the damage the FRS caused him will be a problem, but he knows better than anyone that it's not finished yet. It failed in the first attempt against Kakuzu afterall and a jutsu he can't rely on is useless if there isn't someone to back him up. Being tough doesn't prevent him from completing it.


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think next chapter kishi will show us what team hawk is up to, and naruto's resolution to the death of Jiraiya.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> and Naruto doesn't even think there is a big problem with his FRS. Remember when Kakashi tried to tell him not to use the jutsu? He kind of ignored beliving that it woudn't be such a problem because he heals pretty quickly...


Technically Kakashi never told Naruto anything about the jutsu and it's risks. He didn't tell him that it's banned or that it has problems. Naruto cut him off before that but the point was that Naruto knows how it damages his body and he knows what he can take and what he can't take. He said that considering he knows what he has to do for it.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank god Speeding up time that was a gatest power ever


----------



## calimike (Jun 24, 2008)

It's Wednesday morning 7:40am in Japan.


----------



## God Hand (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The long spoiler with Pein, Naruto dying and the Rinnegan is obviously fake for a few reasons



Hell, just reading your first sentence was all I needed to know it was fake.  Pein and Naruto dying in a single chapter, lulz


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

calimike said:


> It's Wednesday morning 7:40am in Japan.



Doesn't really change the fact that westerners like us don't get real spoilers till Wednesday morning _our_ time. Usually around 4-6 AM Wednesday if it follows the recent trend.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Hell, just reading your first sentence was all I needed to know it was fake.  Pein and Naruto dying in a single chapter, lulz



It was a prediction within the chapter based off of Jiraiya's book


----------



## Godammit (Jun 24, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Hell, just reading your first sentence was all I needed to know it was fake.  Pein and Naruto dying in a single chapter, lulz



Uh.. It was Pein and Naruto dying in Jiraiya's novel book.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Hell, just reading your first sentence was all I needed to know it was fake.  Pein and Naruto dying in a single chapter, lulz



If you had read more than a sentence you would have found out that it's not the actual Naruto and Pein dying but their counterparts in Jiraiya's novel. You just got lucky this time.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Comoesa2 said:


> I think next chapter kishi will show us what team hawk is up to, and naruto's resolution to the death of Jiraiya.


406 will be mainly about Naruto and the key so Hawk will just appear in the end to cliffhanger or most likely in next chapters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2008)

any news ?? >_>


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> any news ?? >_>


None important, just wait 1 more day


----------



## calimike (Jun 24, 2008)

Never mind!


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> 406 will be mainly about Naruto and the key so Hawk will just appear in the end to cliffhanger or most likely in next chapters.



Unless the last remaining bijuu has some relation with Kabuto, seeing Taka capture it is just a waste of time.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Unless the last remaining bijuu has some relation with Kabuto, seeing Taka capture it is just a waste of time.


We may see one of Sasuke's MS ability and just this, getting the same amount of pages of each Akatsuki group capturing their Bijuu/Jinchuriki.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> 406 will be mainly about Naruto and the key so Hawk will just appear in the end to cliffhanger or most likely in next chapters.



Doubt it

Sasukes focus is over. It's Kakashi and Sakura time. Watching them search for a biju would be pointless since they would have nothing to do until the Konoha invasion. Kishi will show them inbetween Kakashi and Saskura's focus IMO.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> We may see one of Sasuke's MS ability and just this, getting the same amount of pages of each Akatsuki group capturing their Bijuu/Jinchuriki.



The Akatsuki groups catching their bijuu/jinchuuriki was used to introduce the duo, but Taka has already been introduced and as for Sasuke's MS ability I think it's better if he reveals it only in their attack on Konoha, but it could be like you said. 
Although if it's a free bijuu he can just control it with a genjutsu and there won't be any need for fancy techniques. And even if it has a jinchuuriki Kirin is sure to knock it out even in its transformed state.


----------



## muja (Jun 24, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Unless the last remaining bijuu has some relation with Kabuto, seeing Taka capture it is just a waste of time.



Not if that means introducing a new, important character.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

muja said:


> Not if that means introducing a new, important character.



Like we have time for that


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 24, 2008)

I want an awesome fight without PNJ or anyohter crap like that


----------



## nickxcore (Jun 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I want an awesome fight without PNJ or anyohter crap like that



Well...thats close to impossible. Most of the villans (Pain,Madara)are WAY overpowered...any good guy beating the villans is PNJ in my eyes right now..


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay, here again for the Wednesday wait. Just read the spoilers and they're, uh, terrible.  But I'm also predicting Pein will be in this chapter, at least in the final panels.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Yay, here again for the Wednesday wait. Just read the spoilers and they're, uh, terrible.  But I'm also predicting Pein will be in this chapter, at least in the final panels.



Well let's hope so, he has been gone for over half a year.  Hopefully we'll also get the father son revelation that we've been waiting for so long.  That might be wishful thinking though.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah i think the villians will be ending at final panels,i agreed.
 i  wonder where we could see atasuki in action. i hope it's not so fast..
how come the spoilers leak out anyway?


----------



## Heran (Jun 24, 2008)

Your all too picky. lol

What you want to know will eventually be uncovered,  we're getting weekly updates at the least.


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 24, 2008)

Hopefully there are good spoilers tomorrow.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

hee.....but the weekly manga still cant satisfy the appetite ,unless it goes by one time some 50 pgs.it's still a lot os suspense and ?.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> hee.....but the weekly manga still cant satisfy the appetite ,unless it goes by one time some 50 pgs.it's still a lot os suspense and ?.



Amusing. You sound like a spoiler, bro. 

It's still too soon for the father-son revelation. I predict that that will be revealed to Naruto during his training. Like, opening the key would be too difficult and Naruto is giving up. Tsunade then comes up to him and tells him about his father. Naruto will be shocked, but that will inspire him to complete the training and succeed. I think it could go that way.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _new spoiler?_ 



火影忍者406情报

前半は綱手の回想 
ジライヤのプロポーズシーンを思い出して号泣
アンコに火影を託すと言い残して消える

それから鷹が木の葉にのりこむよ   
同じ頃ペインも木の葉に到着して鉢合わせ 
互いの目に気がつき、サスケとペインが一戦交えることになっておわり

感谢 
洒家翻译

前半是纲手的回忆  
回忆起自来也的求爱的时候，泪水再次下来  
已经忘记了火影被托付的使命什么的。。。。

鹰小队火速前往抵达木叶
同时潘恩也到了 集合
双方感觉了对方的存在，以佐助和潘恩“战交”（不明白这个意思）结束此话


----------



## chickmashine (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope Sai will say something about the frog's dick and then get mutilated...

otherwise I think it'll be another boring day in konoha, maybe a burial and a: Naruto get's a scroll, Naruto gets money, Naruto finds out about his heritage etc but I think that'll be the chappie after this one.


----------



## Cel (Jun 24, 2008)

Kishimoto is not going back to focus on Sasuke now after he's spent months talking about him.  These next few months are Naruto's


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

I found something at manga helpers, sorry if its been posted already.



Verification: Pending
Source: 2ch.net
Credits: Alterno

No. 1

簡易バレ来た

夜空に瞬く星
てくてくと歩く人影

シカマル『ったく、火影様も人使いが荒いぜ・・。しかし、サクラの奴・・・』
回想シーン
シカマル『・・何だよ？サクラ・・何かあったのかよ？・・』
サクラ　『・・・シカマル・・師匠は大事な人を・・・』
シカマル『ん？・・・何なんだ？火影様の大事な人って・・・』
サクラ　『・・・・・ジライヤ様が・・・』
ピタッと足を止める、シカマル。
既にある建物の前に来ている。コンコンとドアをノックするシカマル
シカマル『・・・チィッ・・・やっぱ、暗号解読班はもう居ねーのかよ・・・』
シカマル、暗くなった解読班の丸い窓を見上げる
丸い暗闇に車輪眼
鬼鮫　『水影様・・マダラさん。鷹に人柱力を差し出すと言う考えは少し危険じゃありませんか？ 』
車輪眼がすっと動く。
マダラ『相変わらず、心配性だな鬼鮫。波切一族の性だな・・・』
鬼鮫　『（ニヤリ）　そうは言っても、あなたと同じうちは一族に人柱力を与えたら
　　　　とんでもない事になりませんか・・。あの車輪眼で操られたら・・・』
マダラ『こちらに鷹の爪を向けて来るとでも言いたいのかな？
　　　　人柱力はこっちにも車輪眼があるのだから何とかなるが・・・』
鬼鮫　『・・・・』
マダラ『まずは、お前の身を案じた方が良いんじゃないのか？
　　　　やるとなったら、手が早いみたいじゃないか・・。
　　　　クックックッ・・・まあ、俺はフカヒレスープを食べてみたいがね・・』
鬼鮫　『困ったお方ですね・・。まああの小僧もお兄さんと、同じ運命を辿る事になる訳ですがね ・・
　　　　・・分かりました。人柱力の件は安心しました。
　　　　サスケ君の車輪眼より、貴方の左の車輪眼の方が恐ろしい事は存じておりますし・・』
マダラ『・・・サスケはイタチの車輪眼を拒否したしな・・。
　　　　イタチと違って、オツムが良くない子だ・・・・』
鬼鮫　『・・・ところでゼツは・・・・・・？』
マダラ『・・リーダーの所だ・・・。九尾を早く連れてくる様伝えに言った・・』
鬼鮫　『便利な人だ・・・』

シカマル『ったく、どうすりゃ良いんだ・・・』
頭をガツガツ掻きながら歩くシカマル
・・・・『申し・・、シカマル殿では無いか？』
びくっと振り返るシカマル
シカマル（・・・コイツ・・・気配を感じなかった・・・何者だ！？）
シカマル『・・あんた・・礼儀が無ってねーなぁ・・まずは自分の名を名乗るもんだぜ』
・・・・『すまないが、俺には名は無い・・・・』
シカマル『名が無いっ!!？』
　　　　（!!!っ。あの仮面。暗部か・・・・？何故・・・？）
・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』



Spoiler 2
Verification: Pending
Source: unknown
Credits: unknown

No. 2

某所で見つけたバレ。鑑定ﾖﾛ

ナルト、あまり進んでません。
ご意見番２人とダンゾウ、綱手がナルトの処遇についてぐだぐだ話します。
ナルトはヤマトと修行を再開しました。サクラが巨人の星のねーちゃんになってました。
シカマルが暗号解読のヒントを見つけます。やはりイチャパラが鍵のようです。
ちなみに、鰤は休載でした。

Translation far as I understand... (unsure about sakura part only)

Naruto is advancing quite fast.
Tsunade, the 2 elders and Danzou are speaking about how they will deal with Naruto.
Naruto and Yamato resume training
Sakura seems to be jelous about how fast he is progressing.
Shikamaru finds a hint about the secret code. But still seems like イチャパラ (Make out tatics) (ICHA ICHA) is the key.

The last sentence is a comment from the spoiler poster...


Spoiler 3
Verification: Pending
Source: unknown
Credits: unknown

No. 3

ムッツリなカカシさんが暗号の秘密に気付いたよ
ペインはジライヤの一番最初に書いた小説の中に出演している
小説の中の主人公ナルトは物語の最後にその存在と対峙する
ナルトは僅差で勝つが世界から両者共に消えてしまう

ナルト「じゃあオレは死ぬのか？」
サクラ「何言ってるのナルト！小説の中のお話なんだから全てが現実になるわけないでしょ…」
カカシ「オレがそんな事させやしない」

雨の国の塔
雨にうたれるペイン
ペインの回想
完全体の輪廻眼は時を加速させる。これで世界の寿命を支配できる。
でも長門は何故か自殺した
長門が死んで完全体へ進化する道は絶たれた
マダラは傷心の弥彦達に近づいた
マダラは弥彦一人では輪廻眼の巨大な力に絶えられないので６つに分けて改造した
あの日、長門は自分達を襲ってきた土忍の寿命を加速させ一瞬で死亡させた。


再びコノハ
暗号解読の出来なかったシカマルが謝る
部屋にみんなが入ってくる
カカシ先生だけじゃない。みんながナルトを守る

今週はこれでおしまい

Translation by Susanno (?)

*The gloomy/sullen Kakashi figured out the secret of the code.
*Pein appears as a character in the first book Jiraiya wrote.
*The main character of the book, named “Naruto”, has to go up against him at the end of the book.
*The main character, Naruto, manages to squeak out a win but they both end up dying/fading away.

Naruto: So I’m gonna die?
Sakura: What are you saying, Naruto! It’s just a story from a book. It’s not like it’s all going to come true…
Kakashi: I won’t let that happen.

*Meanwhile at the tower in the rain country
*Pein is standing out in the rain.
*Pein flashback
*The true form (finished/complete form) of the rinnegan is the ability to speed up time. This is how it controls the life of the world.

*But for some reason Nagato killed himself.
*In dying, the path to the rinnegan final form evolution was lost.
*Madara then drew closer to the heartbroken Yahiko and Konan.
*Madara knew that Yahiko by himself would not be able to handle the immense power of the rinnegan so he split the power into six bodies.
*(That day from the previous flashback where we see Nagato has killed an Earth ninja who had attacked Nagato and Yahiko) Nagato used his rinnegan to speed up the Earth ninja’s life thereby killing him in an instant.

*Scene changes back to Konoha

*Shikamaru apologizes for not being able to read the code.
*Everybody comes into the room
*It won’t just be Kakashi who’ll protect Naruto. Everyone says that they will protect him.

*That’s all for this week.

Source manga share
Verification: fake

Quote:
This week's chapter is a double bonanza to mark a milestone of the naruto manga. There will be no more chapters released after this for another 1 month.

Title: The Blue dog faction. The 'Key'.

Tsunade: Kakashi, form a 3 cell team with Neji and Naruto.
Tsunade: Take Naruto to Mnt. Myobuki to meet the elder Sage.
Kakashi: !
Tsunade: Take care of him, he is a loved one most dear to me.
Kakashi: You always wanted a son didn't you.
Tsunade: !
Tsunade: I consider him my heir....just make sure he is safe, Akatsuki plan to attack Konoha and Kisame has established a summoning perimetre.
Kakashi: So the risk of intercepting our journey has multiplied?
Tsunade: Kakashi, if anything happens to me my will is to grant Naruto the status of shadow Hokage with you taking on the capacity of the 'active Hokage' untill he finishes training at Myobuki.
Kakashi: Sakura will be dissapointed to be away from Naruto.
Tsunade: Ha ha ha.
Kakashi: Tenzou tells me womanly feelings within her are being stirred, though she is young and confused.
Tsunade: I'd bet my fortune that the princess of the Hyuga will be the one to finnaly break matrimonial Sake with that boy.
Kakashi: Hinata? Then a bet it is...we all know your skills in wager (smirk). Wait?! Why Hinata? What are you planning.
Tsunade: The politics of the Hyuuga are as bloody and tangled as that of Uchiha. Marrying the sole survivor of the all powerfull Namikaze clan who are the quintessential symbol of Konoha, to the Hyuuga will unite the dissident faction of Hyuuga in this time of war.
Kakashi: You will break the heart of Sakura Hano?! Your own pupil.
Tsunade: The Hano clan are the most loyal to Konoha. In politics the least loyal faction get the rewards in order to ensure their loyalty. We are at war.
Tsunade:The loyal get no reward because their support is trully already solidifeid. It is the sick who need a the doctor.
Kakasi: Naruto is stubborn. What if he recinds your order of marraige once you make him shadow Hokage?
Tsunade: Naruto is not stupid. A rescinded marraige will alienate the blue dog faction of Hyuga. It will start a civil war at a time when unity is desired. Even a Namikaze can not fight this war alone.
Kakashi: Very well.
Tsunade:.........Tell naruto I always considered him to be my child and that I am trully sorry for the burden placed on one so spring (*spring means young I think).
Kakashi: Very well. The power of the Namikaze shall be revitalised at Mount Myobuki. A power that even Uchiha and Fuma bend a knee to! But first, I must meet Hanzou.
Tsunade: He's dangerous.
Kakashi: Yet he is the only one alive who has the knowledge to unseal the Kyuubi key the elder sage left here.
Tsunade: Its been ages since we last fought Hanzou, when Jiraiya chan was alive.....

Next Chapter: Danzou's death.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Cel said:


> Kishimoto is not going back to focus on Sasuke now after he's spent months talking about him.  These next few months are Naruto's


Naruto will be the last one. The next chapters can have something about him but after he will probably go off-screen to train while Kishi focus on Kakashi and Sakura.

And we still dunno if Sasuke will attack before or after Naruto's train but most likely before.


----------



## Cel (Jun 24, 2008)

Uh no, these next few chapters are still going to focus on Naruto.  He can't go training right away as he still does not know anything.  He still needs to learn about his parents and the key.  He needs to decide what he is going to do, where he is going to train, who will help him train, etc.. Then we will see the start of the training as Kishi has ALWAYS done (the ending will be offscreen though...)  It's going to be a repeat of the Wind Nature training.. but this time with frogs 8D


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Quote:
> This week's chapter is a double bonanza to mark a milestone of the naruto manga. There will be no more chapters released after this for another 1 month.
> 
> Title: The Blue dog faction. The 'Key'.
> ...



This is obviously fake, first how the hell would tsunade know about kisame being near konoha let alone setting up a summoning ring(wtf?) also there gonna take naruto to train without the key and code being revealed, but the thing that puts it over the top is the marriage part   kishi would never do this especially not now.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 24, 2008)

Cel said:


> Uh no, these next few chapters are still going to focus on Naruto.  He can't go training right away as he still does not know anything.  He still needs to learn about his parents and the key.  He needs to decide what he is going to do, where he is going to train, who will help him train, etc.. Then we will see the start of the training as Kishi has ALWAYS done (the ending will be offscreen though...)  It's going to be a repeat of the Wind Nature training.. but this time with frogs 8D


Don't expect some big focus on Naruto because Kishi hinted that isn't going to happen yet.


----------



## Mindgames (Jun 24, 2008)

That last spoiler's got to be fake. Since when was Kishi a naruhina shipper?


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

Some of these spoiler people really don't even try.  Naruto and Hinata getting married.  What's next an arrange marriage between Tsunade and Danzou.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 24, 2008)

And since when did Konoha have a "Blue Dog faction"? What are they, the Democratic Party?


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> *Spoiler*: _new spoiler?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there are two sections here.one is the japanese and other is the chinese.the chinese part is a translation to the japanese.i will try to interpret the chinese ones



AoshiKun said:


> *Spoiler*: _new spoiler?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????

Thanks to sha jia translation
????????

The first half is  tsunade memories
???????????????????

She remind back of  jiraiya    proposals       ,her tears flow down again

????????????????????

At this moment she forgot what a hokage is entrusted to.
???????????

The hawk team   goes  to konoha in a fast speed
??????? ??

At the same time pein come to the gathering
??????????????????????????????????
The both parties feel each other presence,with sasuke and pein fight(don?t understand the meaning)
End of the chapter


notes:the last part of this there's a ( ).seems that the translator did not understand what does it means by ??.literary translate it means figthing but i dont' think it fits the description


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> 洒家翻译
> 
> Thanks to sha jia translation
> 前半是纲手的回忆
> ...



That sounds like a more reasonable spoiler, especially Tsunade's memories of Jiraiya. But I'm highly suspicious of that sasuke fighting pein part. And there's nothing there about the key too. I think that's still fake.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow that spoiler's also fake. 

Hawk going to Konoha now when they've got another Bijuu to get? Sasuke appearing so soon? Nothing about the key? 

Yeah it's a fake.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

ａｃｔｕａｌｌｙ　ｉ　ｄｉｄ　ｎｏｔ　ｑｕｉｔｅ　ｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄ　ｔｈｅ　ｍｅａｎｉｎｇ　ｏｆ　ｓａｓｕｋｅ　ｆｉｇｈｔ，ｎｅｉｔｈｅｒ　ｄｏｅｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｒａｎｓｌａｔｏｒ　ｄｏ．


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> That sounds like a more reasonable spoiler, especially Tsunade's memories of Jiraiya. But I'm highly suspicious of that sasuke fighting pein part. And there's nothing there about the key too. I think that's still fake.




This spoiler was realease earlier today on here.  We all came to an agreement that it was fake.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2008)

i am sure that its fake u.u


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

But that spoiler reminds me... I've never really considered a battle between Sasuke and Pein. I wonder if that's possible? No way Sasuke can win such a battle though, plot-wise.


----------



## Xion (Jun 24, 2008)

I would believe the spoiler if Sasuke got his ass whooped by Pain.

I am all for realism.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2008)

why would sasuke fight pein right now?

the only thing would be for kishi to give naruto time enough to run with the frogs


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

ｉ　ｄｕｎｎｏ．．．ｆｒｏｍ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｉｍｅ　ｉ　ｔｒａｎｓｌａｔｅ，　ｉ　ｔｈｉｎｋ　ｔｈｅ　ｆｒｏｎｔ　ｐａｒｔ　ｉｓ　ｍｏｒｅ　ｐｒｏｂａｂｌｅ．ｂｕｔ　ｉ　ｄｏｎｔ　ｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｓｔ　ｔｗｏ　ｌｉｎｅｓ　．ｗｈｙ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄ　ｅａｃｈ　ｏｔｈｅｒ．ｗｈｙ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｆｉｇｈｔ　ｅａｃｈ　ｏｔｈｅｒ？


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke goes to Konoha... I thought he was capturing 8 tails

And he wouldnt fight his subordinate


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> ｉ　ｄｕｎｎｏ．．．ｆｒｏｍ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｉｍｅ　ｉ　ｔｒａｎｓｌａｔｅ，　ｉ　ｔｈｉｎｋ　ｔｈｅ　ｆｒｏｎｔ　ｐａｒｔ　ｉｓ　ｍｏｒｅ　ｐｒｏｂａｂｌｅ．ｂｕｔ　ｉ　ｄｏｎｔ　ｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｓｔ　ｔｗｏ　ｌｉｎｅｓ　．ｗｈｙ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄ　ｅａｃｈ　ｏｔｈｅｒ．ｗｈｙ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｆｉｇｈｔ　ｅａｃｈ　ｏｔｈｅｒ？



Did you know there is a space button on your computer?


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

Newbologist said:


> This is obviously fake, first how the hell would tsunade know about kisame being near konoha let alone setting up a summoning ring(wtf?) also there gonna take naruto to train without the key and code being revealed, but the thing that puts it over the top is the marriage part   kishi would never do this especially not now.



Well duh, the status said it was fake, I posted it for teh lulz


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

nah,i use ms chinese pinyin.that's why my typing fonts r different,i only switch to english by pressing shift.now i use english US so now it's normal


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2008)

K413P said:


> Did you know there is a space button on your computer?


i was thinking about the same thing



ithinkthatiwillstarttowritelikehim


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

Brand new 

Verification: Pending
SourceMF aka OnemangaForums
Credits:???


Chapter 406: The Key

Tsunade is seen at a place drinking sake*

Tsunade: Jiraiya....

*the curten opens and Shizune steps in*

Shizune: Tsunade-Sama..

Tsunade: Hmm?

Shizune: They figured out the code.

Tsundade: Ahh.....

*takes another drink of sake then puts the cup down shaky*

Tsunade: Lets see what Jiraiya wanted to tell me..
.
*Cuts to Naruto*


Naruto is walking in Konoha*

Naruto: I think i'll get some ramen.

Naruto is sitting in Ichiraku eating ramen*

Ramen Guy: Hey Naruto! wheres Jiraiya sama? He always treats you to ramen(he is smiling and obviously doesn't know)

*Naruto looks sad all of a sudden*

Naruto: Jiraiya....He was killed on a mission...

*Ramen guy's expression changes*

Ramen Guy: Oh i'm sorry.

Naruto: Yeah.....

*Changes back to Tsunade*


*Tsunade is shocked*

Tsunade: T-this...This is..
.
*shes looking at the de-coded note*

Shizune: We should report this to the elders right away!

Tsunade: No!...Danzou cant know information like this.


Shizune: Tsunade-Sama! "That" cant be kept secret it could be the end of Konoha.

Tsunade: Sigh* your right Shizune,Now! put Konoha on full alert!

Tsunade: Get all the Jounins and Chunin you can find and tell them to stay on their toes.

Shizune: Yes Tsunade-Sama!

*Shizune leaves*

Tsunade Thoughts: If only you were here Jiraiya...I dont know if I can do this alone..

a tear runs down her cheek*

Tsunade: If only you had known...how I really felt...


Next time: Objective.

the words under read:

Meanwhile "Hawk" and "Akatsuki" start to move, but what is Madara hiding from Sasuke and his team!?


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

from what i can carve out,in that dialogue of the spoiler,jiraiya pop out and is not dead


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Brand new
> 
> Verification: Pending
> SourceMF aka OnemangaForums
> ...



I love this spoiler... best so far. Wasted panels on ramen guy tho

And no mention of the Key so probly fake


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Brand new
> 
> Verification: Pending
> SourceMF aka OnemangaForums
> ...


It seems believable. Even though I don't know if it's true, at least it's not retarded like the first fake spoilers.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

probably I like the hella paced training though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2008)

Its better than some spoilers I saw earlier for sure.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Brand new
> 
> Verification: Pending
> SourceMF aka OnemangaForums
> ...



I wonder if it'd be too much to ask people to not fill this thread with shit fake spoilers like this.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

this is like kishi style i think.


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 24, 2008)

First rule of Spoilers:  No Japanese = fake


----------



## Casket (Jun 24, 2008)

Last spoiler is good... is it from a good source?


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

Dead on Arrival said:


> First rule of Spoilers:  No Japanese = fake



not really.last time i saw a fake spoiler with japanese.but it may be more of  a security i think.


----------



## Chiru (Jun 24, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> I wonder if it'd be too much to ask people to not fill this thread with shit fake spoilers like this.



Not as long as people continue to fill NF with shit stupid posters... Seriously. And it's not even a matter of being "n00bs" or "nubz"... It's just...there are a lot of dumb asses on these forums nowadays. People who just don't _think_.

Kinda like anyone who thought the spoiler in question was likely to be true.

"this is like kishi style i think."

lulz

[/bitch]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2008)

Some people really dont care. All spoilers are fake before Wed. in my book.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 24, 2008)

Chiru said:


> Not as long as people continue to fill NF with shit stupid posters... Seriously. And it's not even a matter of being "n00bs" or "nubz"... It's just...there are a lot of dumb asses on these forums nowadays. People who just don't _think_.
> 
> Kinda like anyone who thought the spoiler in question was likely to be true.
> 
> ...



Sometimes the fakes are really entertaining tho. Better than having nothing to talk about at all. No Jap and a full script = fakefakefak but it's well written.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

naahh,i dunno whether is true or not ,i just think it's more likely anyway.
i got another spoiler but looks like its fake

list of spoilers:M-rated pic

i mean the last 405 spoiler(if i m not mistaken ) at naruto xx blogspot,which the fake one got japanese translation


i'm fishing for spoilers in different language but only with above links,which might be posted b4


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

The new spoiler is fake.  It is very doubtful that the code even relates to Konoha.  Secondly there is no key in this spoiler.  This week will be pretty easy to figure out which spoilers are real or fake.  It is very hard for people to make a fake spoiler about the key because the concept of it is not fully understood.  Therefore most fake spoilers will avoid this.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> I wonder if it'd be too much to ask people to not fill this thread with shit fake spoilers like this.



Hey, not trying to start anything, but I was just postin what I found. Its better than the one I found about NaruHina shipping, just trying to give my small contribution thats all.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> The new spoiler is fake.  It is very doubtful that the code even relates to Konoha.  Secondly there is no key in this spoiler.  This week will be pretty easy to figure out which spoilers are real or fake.  It is very hard for people to make a fake spoiler about the key because the concept of it is not fully understood.  Therefore most fake spoilers will avoid this.


somewhat agreeing with u .


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah, most of the spoilers sound fake, I was just trying to contribute or watever, any way.  I think in this chap we finally gonna find out just what the key is.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Hey, not trying to start anything, but I was just postin what I found. Its better than the one I found about NaruHina shipping, just trying to give my small contribution thats all.



Just keep those spoilers coming.  Even if they are fake, they are interesting to read and give us something to talk about.  You are already contributing way more than most of us on here which I'm really thankful for.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

That's still fake. The spoiler writer was crafty though. He made it look real even though he never really said anything new in the spoiler. Nothing happened there and nothing was revealed. It's a "safe" fake spoiler.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

any new predictions?


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

Credit: blind @ nc

前半是纲手的回忆
First half is Tsunade having a flashback
回忆起自来也的求爱的时候，泪水再次下来
After remembering Jiraiya asking her out, she starts crying again
已经忘记了火影被托付的使命什么的
She's already forgotting what being Hokage means
鹰小队火速前往抵达木叶
Team Hawk speeding towards Konoha
同时潘恩也到了 集合
They meet up with Pein when they arrive
双方感觉了对方的存在，以佐助和潘恩“战交”（不明白这个意思）结束此话
Both side senses the other's arrival, and Sasuke "battles" Pein. (not sure what battle means), chapter ends.


I dont know about u guys but this wreaks of crap


----------



## Trelle (Jun 24, 2008)

Marsala said:


> And since when did Konoha have a "Blue Dog faction"? What are they, the Democratic Party?



:rofl love it.


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 24, 2008)

The NaruHina spoiler is very creative.  The earlier one DivineRiku posted--at least what's there is somewhat plausible. Ramen man ftw!


ng0001 said:


> Just keep those spoilers coming.  Even if they are fake, they are interesting to read and give us something to talk about.  You are already contributing way more than most of us on here which I'm really thankful for.


I agree, fake spoilers are better than none at all. At least they are amusing. And even if we know they're fake, maybe they help keep the convo from going completely off topic.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Credit: blind @ nc
> 
> 前半是纲手的回忆
> First half is Tsunade having a flashback
> ...



i just saw someone post the spoiler and i try to translate it that's all.
mmm....i dont understand the last line.it could be a fake,or a mistranslation to chinese,or both.my japanese knowledge is limited so i dunno.there's a earlier part which is in japanese.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> The NaruHina spoiler is very creative.  The earlier one DivineRiku posted--at least what's there is somewhat plausible. Ramen man ftw!
> 
> I agree, fake spoilers are better than none at all. At least they are amusing. And even if we know they're fake, maybe they help keep the convo from going completely off topic.



that's what i think.but now even fake spoilers sources r drained off....


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey I dont know either man, Im just postin what I find, cause I dont know the least bit of Jap or Chinese except for like yes and lets eat. lol



Also found these pics, probably fake though.








This is more than likely something from earlier.

簡易バレ来た

夜空に瞬く星
てくてくと歩く人影

シカマル『ったく、火影様も人使いが荒いぜ・・。しかし、サクラの奴・・・』
回想シーン
シカマル『・・何だよ？サクラ・・何かあったのかよ？・・』
サクラ　『・・・シカマル・・師匠は大事な人を・・・』
シカマル『ん？・・・何なんだ？火影様の大事な人って・・・』
サクラ　『・・・・・ジライヤ様が・・・』
ピタッと足を止める、シカマル。
既にある建物の前に来ている。コンコンとドアをノックするシカマル
シカマル『・・・チィッ・・・やっぱ、暗号解読班はもう居ねーのかよ・・・』
シカマル、暗くなった解読班の丸い窓を見上げる
丸い暗闇に車輪眼
鬼鮫　『水影様・・マダラさん。鷹に人柱力を差し出すと言う考えは少し危険じゃありませんか？ 』
車輪眼がすっと動く。
マダラ『相変わらず、心配性だな鬼鮫。波切一族の性だな・・・』
鬼鮫　『（ニヤリ）　そうは言っても、あなたと同じうちは一族に人柱力を与えたら
　　　　とんでもない事になりませんか・・。あの車輪眼で操られたら・・・』
マダラ『こちらに鷹の爪を向けて来るとでも言いたいのかな？
　　　　人柱力はこっちにも車輪眼があるのだから何とかなるが・・・』
鬼鮫　『・・・・』
マダラ『まずは、お前の身を案じた方が良いんじゃないのか？
　　　　やるとなったら、手が早いみたいじゃないか・・。
　　　　クックックッ・・・まあ、俺はフカヒレスープを食べてみたいがね・・』
鬼鮫　『困ったお方ですね・・。まああの小僧もお兄さんと、同じ運命を辿る事になる訳ですがね ・・
　　　　・・分かりました。人柱力の件は安心しました。
　　　　サスケ君の車輪眼より、貴方の左の車輪眼の方が恐ろしい事は存じておりますし・・』
マダラ『・・・サスケはイタチの車輪眼を拒否したしな・・。
　　　　イタチと違って、オツムが良くない子だ・・・・』
鬼鮫　『・・・ところでゼツは・・・・・・？』
マダラ『・・リーダーの所だ・・・。九尾を早く連れてくる様伝えに言った・・』
鬼鮫　『便利な人だ・・・』

シカマル『ったく、どうすりゃ良いんだ・・・』
頭をガツガツ掻きながら歩くシカマル
・・・・『申し・・、シカマル殿では無いか？』
びくっと振り返るシカマル
シカマル（・・・コイツ・・・気配を感じなかった・・・何者だ！？）
シカマル『・・あんた・・礼儀が無ってねーなぁ・・まずは自分の名を名乗るもんだぜ』
・・・・『すまないが、俺には名は無い・・・・』
シカマル『名が無いっ!!？』
　　　　（!!!っ。あの仮面。暗部か・・・・？何故・・・？）
・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Those pics have been posted before from previous spoilers..............so fake......all of it


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Might as well give up on the spoilers till tomorrow.


----------



## Sasukesxballs (Jun 24, 2008)

The key will be a butterfly D:


----------



## Kensei (Jun 24, 2008)

The key is pr0n. It is the thing which links all the great heroes of Naruto.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

Vered should go online later. He's the one who usually provides real spoilers. Well, not really "provide." He takes it from a credible spoiler provider from 2ch. If he's not here later, he'll surely go online tomorrow.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

first pic & 3rd ?where do they come from?
not blaming u anyway.i just note what i think when i translate

___
based on what i know in the text
夜空に瞬く星
night sky with twinkling star(roughly)
鬼鮫=kisame
水影=mizukage
九尾=nine-tails
車輪眼=sharingan
暗号=secret code
火影様=hokage sama
車輪眼=sharingan
波切一族=a clan,but i dunno which one
危険=danger
礼儀=courtesy(?)
暗部=anbu
暗号解読班=the decoder ppl
回想=flashback

just some rough understand and translate some words.hope some of you can pick it up or anyone could translate the whole text just help to do it.

there's someone else in youtube who provide verificable spoilers but cant remember his name


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 24, 2008)

the key will unlock the soul of narutos mind. there layed all the techniques of yondaime.

naruto will find the hidden secrets to all he knows. At the same time tsunade will realize how much of a failure she is and will give naruto the scroll of sealing which he stole in the first chapter. There it contains all the jutsus shodai knew.

thus naruto will have all the jutsus of both those chars. Now he will be nicknamed the Golden child


----------



## Bonds (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe Vered finally got a job. Something tells me sitting around at your computer all day google translating all of 2ch isn't paying.


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2008)

im here guys.still no spoilers and dont expect ones till later on.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 24, 2008)

i didnt realise u r vered......i just remember the big gimli sig


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Also found these pics, probably fake though.



100% fake 


old Fan picture.


After sasuke Amaterasu'd Tobi i believe.


itachi talking about the clan.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 25, 2008)

darn guess I gotta wait till tommorow for spoilers...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> nice sig


necroyaoicest for the winz


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasukesxballs said:


> The key will be a butterfly D:



wow, that would be disturbing and gay


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the pic verification


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> thanks for the pic verification


that madara-chyo face is old...


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that madara-chyo face is old...



for the uchiha batttle i flash  a bit fast so i didnt quite remember.i start to read naruto on may 08


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually, I think Sasuke is giving Itachi CPR.  It's one way to look at it if you are a guy. I need to find one with Ino and Sakura kissing.


----------



## ds3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Stuff is going to start happening next chapter. How fast is up to Kishi, but I am pretty sure the transitional chapters are over.


----------



## Elle (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the key will unlock the soul of narutos mind. there layed all the techniques of yondaime.
> 
> naruto will find the hidden secrets to all he knows. At the same time tsunade will realize how much of a failure she is and will give naruto the scroll of sealing which he stole in the first chapter. There it contains all the jutsus shodai knew.
> 
> thus naruto will have all the jutsus of both those chars. Now he will be nicknamed the Golden child



I'll go with this 


LOL Jeanne the Uchiha boys are over the top in that pic...


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 25, 2008)

like i said whats up wit that pic, maybe he posted it to get attention.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> like i said whats up wit that pic, maybe he posted it to get attention.



Sasuke is giving CPR to his dead brother.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

ds3 said:


> Stuff is going to start happening next chapter. How fast is up to Kishi, but I am pretty sure the transitional chapters are over.



maybe after this chapter.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

Zetamancer said:


> I'll get negged for this, but how about we talk more about what we think will happen in 406, and less about the homosexual/necrophiliac/i*c*st Uchiha?



It's revolting.

Anyway, nothing to talk about really. The last chapter didn't reveal anything of much significance. It was just a mourning chapter. What caused the biggest stir was that Naruto seems to be getting popular in Konoha. So I guess if Pein takes him, like how Deidara took Gaara, villagers will also be wailing about it. Or probably not. Naruto's not the Kazekage after all. But Kishi is planning something with that, that's why he let that info slip. I'm sure Naruto's popularity in the village will have something to do with events in the future.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 25, 2008)

Next chapter is going to be the shit. I predict key frog action, and Naruto talking with pop frog--possibly about training and what needs to happen? 
*
And if anyone is bored out of their mind, interested in Pain, and wants a good read to pass the time, read this.That is all *


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 25, 2008)

found more spoilers


Source: 2ch/Ampz
Translation credits: GOKURO-3君

簡易バレ来た

夜空に瞬く星
A star twinkles in the night sky
てくてくと歩く人影
A shadow is walking

シカマル『ったく、火影様も人使いが荒いぜ・・。しかし、サクラの奴・・・』
Shikamaru: Heh, The way Hokage-sama uses people is really rough... But that guy... Sakura is...
回想シーン
Flashback
シカマル『・・何だよ？サクラ・・何かあったのかよ？・・』
Shikamaru: What? Sakura... What exactly happened?...
サクラ　『・・・シカマル・・師匠は大事な人を・・・』
Sakura: ... Shikamaru... One of master's closest people...
シカマル『ん？・・・何なんだ？火影様の大事な人って・・・』
Shikamaru: Hn?... Who is it? Hokage-sama's important person...
サクラ　『・・・・・ジライヤ様が・・・』
Sakura: ...Jiraiya-sama...
ピタッと足を止める、シカマル。
Shikamaru stops his legs.
既にある建物の前に来ている。コンコンとドアをノックするシカマル
He is already in front of a building. Shikamaru knocks on the door
シカマル『・・・チィッ・・・やっぱ、暗号解読班はもう居ねーのかよ・・・』
Shikamaru: ...Tch... The Code deciphering squad aren't here after all...
シカマル、暗くなった解読班の丸い窓を見上げる
Shikamaru looks into the darkened circular window of the squad
丸い暗闇に車輪眼
There is a Sharingan in the dark
鬼鮫　『水影様・・マダラさん。鷹に人柱力を差し出すと言う考えは少し危険じゃありませんか？』
Kisame: Mizukage-sama.. Madara-san. Isn't it a it risky to handover a Jinchyuuriki to Hawk?
車輪眼がすっと動く。
Sharingan keeps moving
マダラ『相変わらず、心配性だな鬼鮫。波切一族の性だな・・・』
Madara: You are really nervous, Kisame. Just like the Namikiri Clan's personality...
鬼鮫　『（ニヤリ）　そうは言っても、あなたと同じうちは一族に人柱力を与えたら
　　　　とんでもない事になりませんか・・。あの車輪眼で操られたら・・・』
Kisame: (Smiles) Even if you say that, after all, you are giving away a Jinchyuuriki to the same Uchiha as you... If the Sharingan is used to...
マダラ『こちらに鷹の爪を向けて来るとでも言いたいのかな？
　　　　人柱力はこっちにも車輪眼があるのだから何とかなるが・・・』
Madara: Do you want to say that they might aim they're claws at us instead? We also have the Sharingan so it'll some how be alright...
鬼鮫　『・・・・』
Kisame: ...
マダラ『まずは、お前の身を案じた方が良いんじゃないのか？
　　　　やるとなったら、手が早いみたいじゃないか・・。
　　　　クックックッ・・・まあ、俺はフカヒレスープを食べてみたいがね・・』
Madara: Before that, you should take cover for yourself. If it happens, we are already prepared. Khukuku... Well I would have like to have some shark fin soup, though...
鬼鮫　『困ったお方ですね・・。まああの小僧もお兄さんと、同じ運命を辿る事になる訳ですがね・・
　　　　・・分かりました。人柱力の件は安心しました。
　　　　サスケ君の車輪眼より、貴方の左の車輪眼の方が恐ろしい事は存じておりますし・・』
Kisame: You really are a troublesome person... The boy is going to have to share the same destiny as the brother... Roger that. I'm confident now about the Jinchyuuriki thing. I know that your Sharingan is far more powerful than Sasuke-kun's...
マダラ『・・・サスケはイタチの車輪眼を拒否したしな・・。
　　　　イタチと違って、オツムが良くない子だ・・・・』
Madara: ... Well, Sasuke denied Itachi's Sharingan. Compared to Itachi, he doesn't think thoroughly...
鬼鮫　『・・・ところでゼツは・・・・・・？』
Kisame: What about Zetsu...?
マダラ『・・リーダーの所だ・・・。九尾を早く連れてくる様伝えに言った・・』
Madara: At the leader's place. 'Told him to bring the Kyuubi fast.
鬼鮫　『便利な人だ・・・』
Kisame: He is useful...

シカマル『ったく、どうすりゃ良いんだ・・・』
Shikamaru: Damn what should I do...
頭をガツガツ掻きながら歩くシカマル
Shikamaru violently shakes his head
・・・・『申し・・、シカマル殿では無いか？』
???: Are you... Shikamaru-dono?
びくっと振り返るシカマル
Shikamaru realizes and shakes his head to face the person
シカマル（・・・コイツ・・・気配を感じなかった・・・何者だ！？）
Shikamaru thinking: I didn't realize his presence... Just who is he?
シカマル『・・あんた・・礼儀が無ってねーなぁ・・まずは自分の名を名乗るもんだぜ』
Shikamaru: You don't have manners don't you... Its normal to introduce yourself
・・・・『すまないが、俺には名は無い・・・・』
???: Sorry, I don't have a name
シカマル『名が無いっ!!？』
Shikamaru: No name?
　　　　（!!!っ。あの仮面。暗部か・・・・？何故・・・？）
・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds plausible and in character ,but the title of the chapter is "the key." It's not going to be about Shikamaru and Madara


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 25, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> sounds plausible and in character ,but the title of the chapter is "the key." It's not going to be about Shikamaru and Madara


I agree, the title chapter is the key...although the spoilers given sounds reasonable


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

The name thing is just hilarious.  It's a very well done spoiler, but this his kind of weird.  Anyways it also seems fake.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah, its about time, we get some that sound right.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, it's raining spoilers this week. 

That one is plausible. I'm just confused if Shika saw Madara's sharingan through the window or that was a separate scene. And the cliffhanger with the nameless guy in the end was good. But it's still fake. I'm positive that the next chapter will have Naruto and Pein in it somewhere.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

They're really fun to read though.


----------



## Call Me V (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto finding out about Pain.


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 25, 2008)

> Kisame: You really are a troublesome person... The boy is going to have to share the same destiny as the brother... *Roger that*. I'm confident now about the Jinchyuuriki thing. I know that your Sharingan is far more powerful than Sasuke-kun's...


Lol 

.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





DivineRiku said:


> found more spoilers
> 
> 
> Source: 2ch/Ampz
> ...






sounds like it could be fake Madara having no actual plan where Sasuke is concerned just sounds so fucking stupid. 

Anyway I say it's a fake seeing as shika talking to himself and Madara and Kisame having such  short conversation would be a waste of a chapter.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

the spoiler guy(assuming hs is the real one) said he'll come at 9.00 japanese time.
forums time i think 7 

忙しいから九時ぐらいに来れると思う


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 25, 2008)

nice fake


it was interesting


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the spoiler guy(assuming hs is the real one) said he'll come at 9.00 japanese time.
> forums time i think 7
> 
> 忙しいから九時ぐらいに来れると思う


So, another week with usual schedule 
We need another Doku-like hero to break this routine...


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So, another week with usual schedule
> We another Doku-like hero to break this routine...



well its 6 more hours not to much to wait.its better than last weeks 10 pm japanese time.its basicaly one hour earlier this week,assuming he is the real one.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> sounds plausible and in character ,but the title of the chapter is "the key." It's not going to be about Shikamaru and Madara



If Shikamaru interacts with Madara, he certainly has surpassed Sakura when it comes to character importance. 

Actually, there isn't much happening in the provided spoiler, so there is a chance that it might be the real one.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> If Shikamaru interacts with Madara, he certainly has surpassed Sakura when it comes to character importance.
> 
> Actually, there isn't much happening in the provided spoiler, so there is a chance that it might be the real one.



Did you read the spoiler? Where does it say Shikamaru was interacting with Madara. It talks about Shikamaru, then it says there is a sharingan in the dark. That doesn't mean Shikamaru is seeing that. It probably means it's a different scene. That's why Madara is talking with Kisame. The nameless person wasn't Madara. Madara was talking with Kisame in the dark, then all of a sudden he's the nameless person in Konoha talking with Shikamaru? No. It was plausible, it just doesn't make sense wit hthe title "the key."


----------



## son_michael (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier there is no chance that spoiler is real, as it had absolutley nothing to do with "the key" and at the very least the true spoiler has to have Naruto in it


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Did you read the spoiler? Where does it say Shikamaru was interacting with Madara. It talks about Shikamaru, then it says there is a sharingan in the dark. That doesn't mean Shikamaru is seeing that. It probably means it's a different scene. That's why Madara is talking with Kisame. The nameless person wasn't Madara. Madara was talking with Kisame in the dark, then all of a sudden he's the nameless person in Konoha talking with Shikamaru? No. It was plausible, it just doesn't make sense wit hthe title "the key."



The important word in my post is *"if"*. This short word indicates that I was commenting on a possibility the quoted user was posting. I haven't said that I believed that the person Shikamaru was talking to would be Madara.

Additionally to that Madara is capable of instant teleportation and Shikamaru didn't feel the presence of said person, which would go along with Madara's weird powers of not being able to get physically hit or hurt by certain Jutsus.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

that whould be funny if shikamaru will meet madara before the others.even kishi wont do it


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> I agree, the title chapter is the key...although the spoilers given sounds reasonable



most reasonable by far.but did kishi follow the title a lot in previous chapter?


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Lastier there is no chance that spoiler is real, as it had absolutley nothing to do with "the key" and at the very least the true spoiler has to have Naruto in it


 I agree.  Any spoiler that doesn't even make mention of the key, however trivial, can't possibly be real.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> that whould be funny if shikamaru will meet madara before the others.only kishi would do that


fixed


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

Kishi is a Shika fan. Just like me.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jun 25, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> found more spoilers
> 
> 
> Source: 2ch/Ampz
> ...


Why aren't the last two sentences translated? The last sentence sounds like a note from whoever wrote the spoiler, but the sentence before that seems pretty important to the spoiler.

　　　　（!!!っ。あの仮面。暗部か・・・・？何故・・・？）
・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』
(!!!.That mask. An ANBU? ....? Why...?)
[The councillor calls? I want it to come out?]

An ANBU without a name. Sounds like a member of Root.


Also, Namikiri (波切), the clan Kisame apparently belongs to, means "Wave Cutting," or "Wave Cutter".


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 25, 2008)

If there's no Naruto or Sasuke, the spoiler is a fake.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』
i think this sentence is weird,ShounenSuki
役様,is this both words combined or seperated?


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jun 25, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> ・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』
> i think this sentence is weird,ShounenSuki
> 役様,is this both words combined or seperated?


The word is 相談役, meaning "counsellor," or "advisor'. 様 is the honorific 'sama,' a more formal and respectful version of 'san'.


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2008)

ShounenSuki said:


> Why aren't the last two sentences translated? The last sentence sounds like a note from whoever wrote the spoiler, but the sentence before that seems pretty important to the spoiler.
> 
> （!!!っ。あの仮面。暗部か・・・・？何故・・・？）
> ・・・・『相談役様がお呼びだ・・ついて来て頂きたい・・・』
> ...



I agree. I feel the same way.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

4 more hours for the spoilers.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks,i didnt know 相談役 is one instead of 相談 役様 .still coping with japanese.
u r  native japanese?how do u type with japanese?romanji?


i dont understand this:The councillor calls… I want it to come out…
what's the link with the anbu line above?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Why so many talks about obvious fake? What difference does it make how that sentence translates, if whole spoiler is dud?


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Himajin just posted the One Piece spoiler, so Vered keep an eye out on the spoiler thread in case he posts a Naruto one. I doubt it though.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am gonna predict that Naruto apologizes to Tsunade for being an asshat (in his opinion) and they both get drunk and talk about Jiraiya. They have drunk old woman/young boy sex off screen, and Sakura comes to visit Tsunade, only to see Naruto leaving her home early in the morning. She doesn't suspect any foul play, but the events that took place will reveal themselves in a later chapter

Oh, something about a key too 


And since I am drunk, A game that will be released in America before Japan. What the fuck, eh? Why not visit my threat to learn more


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> 4 more hours for the spoilers.


 Can't wait pek



Hatifnatten said:


> Why so many talks about obvious fake? What difference does it make how that sentence translates, if whole spoiler is dud?


 Yeah who cares if it's obviously fake


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> Yeah who cares if it's obviously fake



I happen to think that fake spoilers are entertaining!


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2008)

I will be back at 5:00am PT bye


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> I happen to think that fake spoilers are entertaining!



me2.and  i need to spend my time one somthing instead of waiting only.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 25, 2008)

Fake spoilers are funny to drunk assholes who listen to the Uncut Yu-Gi-Oh! Soundtrack, especially drunk assholes who have mental conditions that make them hate the people around them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> me2.and  i need to spend my time one somthing instead of waiting only.


How about doing something?


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> How about doing something?



maybe the word it's hot here and it's afternoon wil be more understandible.anyway i'm on a holiday.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jun 25, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> thanks,i didnt know 相談役 is one instead of 相談 役様 .still coping with japanese.
> u r native japanese?how do u type with japanese?romanji?
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, I don't think it has anything to do with the spoiler.
If I were to venture a guess, I would say the person who wrote the spoiler wanted to write something else (some commentary, perhaps), but couldn't because he was called away. Hence "My counsellor called me... I want the chapter to come out..."

As for your other questions, I'm a native Dutchman and I'm typing Japanese using a program called JWPce (since I don't have Japanese language support on this computer). Also, it's rōmaji, not roma*n*ji.


----------



## Ina (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope we'll see some action this chap.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> I happen to think that fake spoilers are entertaining!


 That's 

But I wasn't talking about fakes being entertaining or not. 

I was talking about whether it was worth worrying about fake translations that don't make sense.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't w8 I'm going back 2 bed.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

well less than 3 hours.though if himajin posted the OP spoiler than i hope he'll do it with the naruto one.i doubt it though.


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

No chapter this week, or what ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2008)

Wade said:


> No chapter this week, or what ?



dont wory there is a chapter


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

it seems naruto is above OP this week as well.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

Hopefully we get something within the hour. I need my fix.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems naruto is above OP this week as well.


Maybe japanese teenagers finally started getting back to reality


----------



## Mizura (Jun 25, 2008)

> Also, Namikiri (波切), the clan Kisame apparently belongs to, means "Wave Cutting," or "Wave Cutter".


Shouldn't he belong to the Hoshigaki clan? :\


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Shouldn't he belong to the Hoshigaki clan? :\



Yeah, and the spoiler's fake anyway.


----------



## Jacko (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems naruto is above OP this week as well.


A good joke vered


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 25, 2008)

No real spoilers yet... the spoiler guy seems to hate Naruto .


----------



## Dark Saint (Jun 25, 2008)

The spoiler guy _is_ Naruto.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Shouldn't he belong to the Hoshigaki clan? :\


Not necessarily. He could belong to a branch line, for instance.


----------



## LucBu (Jun 25, 2008)

> it seems naruto is above OP this week as well.



Lol, you always pcik up on that. Is it your dream for Naruto to surpass One Piece? If so, I share your dream


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

Is there a confirmed spoiler yet?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

LucBu said:


> Lol, you always pcik up on that. Is it your dream for Naruto to surpass One Piece? If so, I share your dream



.i just find that info interesting .its the second week.and i dont understand why especailly since theres no sasuke or real action.maybe this chapter somthing interesting will happen.


----------



## Zetamancer (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Is there a confirmed spoiler yet?




From what I understand/have seen they don't come out until Wednesday, the real ones that is.

Any how, I can't really think of what will happen in this chapter, if the title is the Key (I remember skimming over it somewhere) then we can be certain that there will be some Naruto talking to the frogs. Hopefully no panels of over-dramatized sitting down.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

There are loads of spammers on 2ch, one goes by the name vered


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

dont get hopes to high anyway.maybe today is just transitional.but i may be wrong.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't like OP so I'm interested in that, too. However, I hope this chapter will be interesting. Thinking about it the best spoiler we could read would be a spoiler in which both the code and the key matters are solved(scene changes are not useful in a situation like this, Imho... but it should be interesting to see Sasuke using his MS power against the bijuu). It would be very nice if Naruto is about to discover who is father and is mothere were(after all, we don't know about Kushina, too)in this chapter. And what about the Land of the Whirlpool? It was mentioned by Kishimoto, so I don't think this matter will not be at least cleared...


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> There are loads of spammers on 2ch, one goes by the name vered



its  Long cat ,he loves taking my id.he is threating to spam them .


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> its  Long cat ,he loves taking my id.he is threating to spam them .



yeah lol, unfortunately japs hate you over there.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2008)

I expect that we will soon get a glimpse into Jiraiya's novel

Hope its better than Sai's picture book


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 25, 2008)

I hate that guy... so I have a prediction for this week's chapter: 
LONG CAT WILL COME HERE SOON, TOO!Are you going to bet? 
However, I don't think this week's fakes are good. I believe they are not very interesting, except for the first fake we had. When's the spoiler guy supposed to post?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

yea .they hate him but i doubt i can use that name there
anyway here is just one ex of his spamming:

 GIMMA SPOILER PICS, YA JAPTARDS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> yea .they hate him but i doubt i can use that name there
> anyway here is just one ex:
> 
> GIMMA SPOILER PICS, YA JAPTARDS



I wonder is he's realy a person


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

Aren't there any mods on 2ch??


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

How much time for spoilers ?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

this chapter will be awesome, after iruka's chat with naruto. he will have his game face on, after he is told about the key training he will want to do it immediately, but i have a strong feeling it will involve naruto going away so he can train in 100 times normal gravity at the toad mountain


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Aren't there any mods on 2ch??



i think you can report if someone is breaking the rules.but nobody reported him till now.also i dont think they know how to handle with spammers.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

前半是纲手的回忆
First half is Tsunade having a flashback
回忆起自来也的求爱的时候，泪水再次下来
After remembering Jiraiya asking her out, she starts crying again
已经忘记了火影被托付的使命什么的
She's already forgotting what being Hokage means
鹰小队火速前往抵达木叶
Team Hawk speeding towards Konoha
同时潘恩也到了 集合
They meet up with Pein when they arrive
双方感觉了对方的存在，以佐助和潘恩“战交”（不明白这个意思）结束此话
Both side senses the other's arrival, and Sasuke "battles" Pein. (not sure what battle means), chapter ends.?


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

was this mentioned ?
Chapter 406: The Key

Tsunade is seen at a place drinking sake*

Tsunade: Jiraiya....

*the curten opens and Shizune steps in*

Shizune: Tsunade-Sama..

Tsunade: Hmm?

Shizune: They figured out the code.

Tsundade: Ahh.....

*takes another drink of sake then puts the cup down shaky*

Tsunade: Lets see what Jiraiya wanted to tell me..
.
*Cuts to Naruto*


Naruto is walking in Konoha*

Naruto: I think i'll get some ramen.

Naruto is sitting in Ichiraku eating ramen*

Ramen Guy: Hey Naruto! wheres Jiraiya sama? He always treats you to ramen(he is smiling and obviously doesn't know)

*Naruto looks sad all of a sudden*

Naruto: Jiraiya....He was killed on a mission...

*Ramen guy's expression changes*

Ramen Guy: Oh i'm sorry.

Naruto: Yeah.....

*Changes back to Tsunade*


*Tsunade is shocked*

Tsunade: T-this...This is..
.
*shes looking at the de-coded note*

Shizune: We should report this to the elders right away!

Tsunade: No!...Danzou cant know information like this.


Shizune: Tsunade-Sama! "That" cant be kept secret it could be the end of Konoha.

Tsunade: Sigh* your right Shizune,Now! put Konoha on full alert!

Tsunade: Get all the Jounins and Chunin you can find and tell them to stay on their toes.

Shizune: Yes Tsunade-Sama!

*Shizune leaves*

Tsunade Thoughts: If only you were here Jiraiya...I dont know if I can do this alone..

a tear runs down her cheek*

Tsunade: If only you had known...how I really felt...


Next time: Objective.

the words under read:

Meanwhile "Hawk" and "Akatsuki" start to move, but what is Madara hiding from Sasuke and his team!?

Source MH.. ????????


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

only 2 hours till the spoilers .


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> only 2 hours till the spoilers .



who said.....?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> who said.....?



the spoiler guy said that on 9 .00 japanese time he'll give the spoilers.its in 2 hours.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> only 2 hours till the spoilers .




really?....that's great


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the spoiler guy said that on 9 .00 japanese time he'll give the spoilers.its in 2 hours.



I hope pics are included....


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

I think well get the pics tomorrow....today only the spoilers...I think


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> I hope pics are included....



Don't we usually get those later?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> only 2 hours till the spoilers .



wow cool, lets argue about power levels to kill the time 

what did you think of the last chapter vered? i know you have been waiting for some naruto for some time.

i hope the other bijuu isnt an off screen affair, but then again im also hoping its not kabuto, id like to see him just pop out fo nowhere and just mess stuff up later on near when its getting crucial.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> wow cool, lets argue about power levels to kill the time
> 
> what did you think of the last chapter vered? i know you have been waiting for some naruto for some time.
> 
> i hope the other bijuu isnt an off screen affair, but then again im also hoping its not kabuto, id like to see him just pop out fo nowhere and just mess stuff up later on near when its getting crucial.



i only want to see him talk with pa frog and go to training.hopefully also about the key and maybe some surprising discoveries.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> its  Long cat ,he loves taking my id.he is threating to spam them .


 Lol, does he have a vendetta or something against you?



Yariko said:


> really?....that's great


 Vered our reliable spoiler source


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> Lol, does he have a vendetta or something against you?



no he is doing it for the luls.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> wow cool, lets argue about power levels to kill the time
> 
> what did you think of the last chapter vered? i know you have been waiting for some naruto for some time.
> 
> i hope the other bijuu isnt an off screen affair, but then again im also hoping its not kabuto, id like to see him just pop out fo nowhere and just mess stuff up later on near when its getting crucial.



why show the last bijuu?  He just gonna be a show piece for sasuke new power nothing more.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> no he is doing it for the luls.


 pfft... whatever amuses him then, I suppose


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

I think is too early for Akatsuki and Hebi/Taka to come back. Give more chapters to poor Konoha nins, Kishi


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally! Spoilers soon!

There seems to be high expectations for this chapter, (me included) so I really hope Kishi didn'd f*ck up...


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> why show the last bijuu?  He just gonna be a show piece for sasuke new power nothing more.



thats exactly it, the other bijuu were not elaborated on as much as id like i think this one should be.


----------



## God Hand (Jun 25, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> Finally! Spoilers soon!
> 
> There seems to be high expectations for this chapter, (me included) so I really hope Kishi didn'd f*ck up...




I just hope to Isis it isnt a whole chapter focused on Shikimaru deciphering the code, only to break it on the last page and then a "ZOMG.....Pein is.........NEXT CHAPTER PEIN IS REVEALED!"

That will make me go................


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

767 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:20:17 ID:vXPZ5f0O0
    ~ Angel ~ << proof: it's me

    I am hardcore narutard AND I FUCKEN HATE ONE PIECE!

    GIMMA SPOILER PICS PLEASE


----------



## God Hand (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> thats exactly it, the other bijuu were not elaborated on as much as id like i think this one should be.



Agreed.  It would be nice to see at least one of the Jinchuuriki be fleshed out other then Naruto/Gaara.  It would be even cooler if they could be incorporated into the story so they could stay around for a little while.

Of course, its just never going to happen


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

that bastard gave them my profile  and told them its a proof its him .i cant believe that bastard.i need someone who knows japanese and is registered so he can clear my name.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

what im looking forward too is kakashi's part of the year....
just as long as it doesnt entail his death, there's too much of that in naruto at the minute.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> that bastard gave them my profile  and told them its a proof its him .i cant believe that bastard.i need someone who knows japanese and is registered so he can clear my name.


 WTF! They actually accepted that as proof that it's you?

How gullible they are 

Doesn't Mizuru know Japanese? Or ask Hatifnatten, maybe he'll be able to get through to them.

On topic, only a few hours left till spoilers pek


----------



## God Hand (Jun 25, 2008)

If Kakashi is too die, hopefully he is given enough time to shine before hand, to make it worth something.  He hasnt been much more then Naruto's cheerleader for awhile, I want to see him really kickass for a little bit.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> WTF! They actually accepted that as proof that it's you?
> 
> How gullible they are
> 
> ...



i dont know their reaction yet but he is trying to incriminate me.
1 hour and half till spoilers by the way.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i dont know their reaction yet but he is trying to incriminate me.
> 1 hour and half till spoilers by the way.


 Don't they know that you don't speak Japanese? If they do, you can just post in english, I'm sure one of them will be able to translate.

So it's one and half hour till spoiler, thx for correcting me


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i dont know their reaction yet but he is trying to incriminate me.
> 1 hour and half till spoilers by the way.



the level of that guys patheticness is monumental....


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

man!! it better be here in 1 and 1/2 hours, I need to play tennis in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> Don't they know that you don't speak Japanese? If they do, you can just post in english, I'm sure one of them will be able to translate.
> 
> So it's one and half hour till spoiler, thx for correcting me



im not registered and i im sure they cant stand english at the moment.only one who knows japanese has a chance .


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

I miss those days when we had spoilers confirmed by monday


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> im not registered and i im sure they cant stand english at the moment.only one who knows japanese has a chance .


 Who else speaks Japanes on NF? I know uchiha_madara also does spoiler translations.  Isn't he with Binktopia or something like that?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

i think long cat is one of the 95 guests that are watching this thread.the mods need to change the rules somehow to prevent spamming .
maybe hattif can help.conan also knows japanese.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

*
785 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:38:46 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
    I am atheist, stfu go away GOD SUCK MY COCK *


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i think long cat is one of the 95 guests that are watching this thread.the mods need to change the rules somehow to prevent spamming .
> maybe hattif can help.conan also knows japanese.


 i don't see how they can stop the spamming tbh.



T.D.A said:


> *
> 785 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:38:46 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
> I am atheist, stfu go away GOD SUCK MY COCK *


 Is that what he's posting? 

So how long before spoilers?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> *
> 785 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:38:46 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
> I am atheist, stfu go away GOD SUCK MY COCK *




Proof that breathing needs to be a privilege.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

*
788 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:41:14 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
    LAWL GO AHEAD BAN ME, GOD GIGGLE

    WHAT A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! ROFLMFAO

789 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:42:24 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
    DUDE YOU FAIL! SHAME ON U, GIGGLE

790 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:43:04 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
    I GOT BANNED AS 4 TIMES HERE BUT I HAVE A DYNAMIC IP, TOO BAD FOR YOU *


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

it seems he got banned from there 4 times already but he has a dynamic ip.thats what he brags about.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> *
> 788 ：vered：2008/06/25(水) 19:41:14 ID:tKwwB8tZ0
> LAWL GO AHEAD BAN ME, GOD GIGGLE
> 
> ...


 Guys quite funny 

But no  he's making Vered's name bad.



vered said:


> it seems he got banned from there 4 times already but he has a dynamic ip.thats what he brags about.


 So that explains how he's able, to spam so fast.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

hey vered your savour!!! 

*792 ：～ナルト～fangirl：2008/06/25(水) 19:44:53 ID:B50Px+0g0
    You're not vered!! You are Long Cat
    Stop fooling around!
*


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems he got banned from there 4 times already but he has a dynamic ip.thats what he brags about.



what a cool guy.....


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> hey vered your savour!!!
> 
> *792 ：～ナルト～fangirl：2008/06/25(水) 19:44:53 ID:B50Px+0g0
> You're not vered!! You are Long Cat
> ...



yea.but i need one who can also explain them in japanese.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> hey vered your savour!!!
> 
> *792 ：～ナルト～fangirl：2008/06/25(水) 19:44:53 ID:B50Px+0g0
> You're not vered!! You are Long Cat
> ...


  is she a member on NF?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> yea.but i need one who can also explain them in japanese.



 but it's a start


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> yea.but i need one who can also explain them in japanese.



hatif should be here soon dude, im sure he'd oblige.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all ... spoilers in an hour huh?

oh vered you got some fans I can see!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 25, 2008)

Can someone give me the link for 2ch (when they post the spoilers)?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Hi all ... spoilers in an hour huh?
> 
> oh vered you got some fans I can see!



yea in about an hour if everything goes ok.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> Can someone give me the link for 2ch (when they post the spoilers)?



....why??


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey she's speaking to NF!! 	

*
801 ：～ナルト～fangirl：2008/06/25(水) 19:54:23 ID:B50Px+0g0
    Hey guys from NF I'm a member of a spanish naruto forum,but I'm reading your posts
    and I think this isn't fair.

    "vered"isn't the real vered

    real vered is a nice guy

    this one is called Long Cat
*


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

we got some weak fake spoilers this week...I didn't like them


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> ....why??



just to explore a little and pass some time till we get the spoilers 

it's not to post the spoiler here if that's what you thinking


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Hey she's speaking to NF!!
> 
> *
> 801 ：～ナルト～fangirl：2008/06/25(水) 19:54:23 ID:B50Px+0g0
> ...


 So she went on there after reading our posts? How nice.

In that case 

*@fangirl* do you know somebody that can speak Japanese? If you do, send them on there asap 

@ Yariko, yeah most of the fake spoilers, weren't even partially convincing.


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Proof that breathing needs to be a privilege.



It IS a privilege.  I think they need theirs revoked.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 25, 2008)

People that use words like "giggle" in sentences need to be shot.

No spoils yet? Op has pics out already


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

the only thing worse than a spammer is a spammer who uses other people's names 

ON TOPIC
here's hoping real revelations come this chapter


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> People that use words like "giggle" in sentences need to be shot.
> 
> No spoils yet? *Op has pics out already*



that's no suprise


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> just to explore a little and pass some time till we get the spoilers
> 
> it's not to post the spoiler here if that's what you thinking



Thor Hammer 

type in naruto in search bar


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Jizz is still being a little fucktard?

Anyone know when we get real spoilers?


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

i retired from manyou...
i'm going to learn how to make comic.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

do you think its jizz?
edit:conan can you write on 2ch for them in japanese explaining about this spammer?


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Thor Hammer
> 
> type in naruto in search bar




thanks


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

> Anyone know when we get real spoilers?



in one hor or less I think vered said


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Jizz is still being a little fucktard?
> 
> Anyone know when we get real spoilers?



In less than an hour probably.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Thor Hammer
> 
> type in naruto in search bar


  that's confusing.



Conan=Edogawa said:


> i retired from manyou...
> i'm going to learn how to make comic.


 So will we be graced with your presence some more now that you have some more time?


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> do you think its jizz?
> edit:conan can you write on 2ch for them in japanese explaining about this spammer?



sorry, i cant write on that net,(Xiamen area can not post words on 2ch)


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

in less than an hour the spoiler provider is supposed to give some spoilers .


----------



## ylime (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I posted in the thread in my high beginner level Japanese trying to apologize and say that vered isn't the same one from here. Now I'm just waiting for the spoilers to pop up hopefully soon since people are saying it'll be there in an hour or so.


----------



## Heran (Jun 25, 2008)

So where exactly is the spoiler page?

Will it be up when there are confirmed spoilers to post?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

yea i posted long ago regretably the link.but actually anyone can get there easely through google.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 25, 2008)

Ouch          .


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

Come on Spoilers


----------



## ylime (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's not really good to post a link to there on open forums that can have a lot of idiot lurkers. But yeah 2ch isn't too hard to figure out/find anyways.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

dang we need real spoilers /D:


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> Alright that makes no sense to me
> 
> What thread is he talking about?



long time ago i gave to the request of some if i remember correctly the link.
i regret it now.but that isnt the reason for the long cat who can easely go there through google.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Soon, very soon 

If the spoiler guy keeps his word, that is.



vered said:


> long time ago i gave to the request of some if i remember correctly the link.
> 
> i regret it now.but that isnt the reason for the long cat who can easely go there through google.


 i see now.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> long time ago i gave to the request of some if i remember correctly the link.
> i regret it now.but that isnt the reason for the long cat who can easely go there through google.



lol longcat


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> do you think its jizz?
> edit:conan can you write on 2ch for them in japanese explaining about this spammer?



My fiancee` already did it for ya man.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 25, 2008)

Vered, don't worry about it. They'll understand you're not that pussy of a spammer.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

half an hour left .


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> lol longcat


 Crap, all that talk about him, is probably going to inspire him to come back here.  

Hasn't he been here like twice already?



vered said:


> half an hour left .


 Darn X3

That's when my meeting starts 

Guess I'll have to catch up on the spoilers after.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

poor 2chners not able to deal with tards


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

...actually the spammer(longcat) ain't the one blaming vered.....


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

Who cares anyway? nothing will happen.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> poor 2chners not able to deal with tards


 :rofl :rofl



T.D.A said:


> ...actually the spammer(longcat) ain't the one blaming vered.....


 Yeah, it's just some idiot who's trying to blame vered for something that's got nothing to do with him.

Ah well, as long as it doesn't effects Vered's ability to get spoilers, let's laugh about it.


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Jun 25, 2008)

you thinks the spoilerman post on the treath on 2ch? with insult in english to japenese people?

Jap are very suspicsious... is possible to dont give the spoil for this action

Longcat kill the naruto thread on 2ch


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

It?s all good Vered but if we stop getting spoiler early because of you i think you?ll be the most hated person on the entire forum that might not mean anything to you but you seem like quite an emotional person who urge to be love in some sense perhaps this will lead you to suicide.

But lets hope it doesn?t come to that.


Back to course work


----------



## niyesuH (Jun 25, 2008)

where are the spoilers


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

at the end of the day longcat could find it easy enough.

if the spoilers always come from a place from 2ch all one has to do is google it. you cant keep a website a secret for long especially one like that.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It?s all good Vered but if we stop getting spoiler early because of you i think you?ll be the most hated person on the entire forum that might not mean anything to you but you seem like quite an emotional person who urge to be love in some sense perhaps this will lead you to suicide.
> 
> But lets hope it doesn?t come to that.
> 
> ...




dont worry. the spoiler provider dosent care for that nonsense.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It?s all good Vered but if we stop getting spoiler early because of you i think you?ll be the most hated person on the entire forum that might not mean anything to you but you seem like quite an emotional person who urge to be love in some sense perhaps this will lead you to suicide.
> 
> But lets hope it doesn?t come to that.
> 
> ...




......


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 25, 2008)

lol everybody hates vered now. Which is ironic, since he has always strived to be liked by everyone no matter what.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It?s all good Vered but if we stop getting spoiler early because of you i think you?ll be the most hated person on the entire forum that might not mean anything to you but you seem like quite an emotional person who urge to be love in some sense perhaps this will lead you to suicide.
> 
> But lets hope it doesn?t come to that.
> 
> ...




Let's see if that spoiler about Nagato killing himself is true  

I can't wait X3


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> lol everybody hates vered now. Which is ironic, since he has always strived to be liked by everyone no matter what.


 It's not always a bad thing.  Some people just don't like having e-enemies


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

20 minutes left.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh hi Rikudou 



The Major said:


> It's not always a bad thing.  Some people just don't like having e-enemies



Yeah real life enemies are funnier


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 25, 2008)

vered does more good than most around here, so hes alright...  I just wanted to see some type of spoiler by now, but i guess if it doesn't come in 15 min then i just wait till about 9 hrs from now...


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

Longcat kill the naruto thread on 2ch
i doubt the spoiler guy will gave spoiler on that thread


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 25, 2008)

So whatever happened to Genesis? His big 'revelation'? Was it all a hoax or for real?


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Jun 25, 2008)

i tell the same thing Conan

Jap hate this.. i think no spoiler for naruto. Thank Long Cat 

(we have Bleach spoiler, psyren spoiler...)


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> So whatever happened to Genesis? His big 'revelation'? Was it all a hoax or for real?



i looked at his profile and he is still banned.so who knows.


----------



## patocp (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope its good spoilers


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2008)

Impossible  I think he give fake spoiler. He trick us twice. 14 minutes left!!! Is he trust or not?


----------



## Amano Yunatsuki (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i think long cat is one of the 95 guests that are watching this thread.the mods need to change the rules somehow to prevent spamming .
> maybe hattif can help.conan also knows japanese.



hello


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

Track his location find where he live and kill the fucking longcat spamer how dare he ruin the naruto spoilers


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> Longcat kill the naruto thread on 2ch
> i doubt the spoiler guy will gave spoiler on that thread



Longcat? Longcat? Who the hell is he and why is he doing this 

When did this Longcat sh!t start?


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i looked at his profile and he is still banned.so who knows.



LOL!! Was it real?

I mean... they had to BANN a felow admin?
Two options:
- He spoke the truth. He will reveal his site soon. All the admins will be exposed for their great evil.
- The Admins are all in on this. Banning Genesis is part of the joke to make us think it's real.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> 20 minutes left.



Vered, are you sure that the spoiler guy come at 2pm o'clock?


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Kishi will stop writing Naruto because of Long Cat


----------



## patocp (Jun 25, 2008)

He hasnt posted on this thread for a while... but i havent been looking lol.
maybe he is growing tired of it?


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 25, 2008)

He seems to pop up every week with that bloody longcat. Just in time for spoilers and all.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe,....but I doubt it..he'll be back soon


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

i whould prefer him spamming this thread than on 2ch.so at least we'll get our spoilers normally.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

the spoiler guy aint gonna post


----------



## gin_neko (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont think we're gonna get a spoiler tonite. 2ch thread is dead. Spoiler provider unlikely to post tonite. 

Oh i miss Genesis.

Wat was his big revelation anyway?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> So whatever happened to Genesis? His big 'revelation'? Was it all a hoax or for real?


Hiroshi replaced him as mod so I'm assuming it's true.


----------



## patocp (Jun 25, 2008)

i know i shoudlnt find it funny, but trolls, teamkillers and general destructive ppl on the internet are often amusing, its fun to watch their antics  

but the sakura nail long cat was a bit too disturbing


----------



## Dark Saga (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope Longcat will die till next week


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

well they need to get to 900 in order to open a new fresh page.than i guess he'll post.hopefully soon.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> LOL!! Was it real?
> 
> I mean... they had to BANN a felow admin?
> Two options:
> ...


 The NF Conspiracy 



vered said:


> well they need to get to 900 in order to open a new fresh page.than i guess he'll post.hopefully soon.


 I'm kinda stalling here, just to see it, so he better hurry X3


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

what happened concerning genesis and stuff??

what was he going to do??


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

NOOOO whyyy die longcat


----------



## Dark Saga (Jun 25, 2008)

Solstice said:


> NOOOO whyyy die longcat



Cause he is the cancer of 2chan


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Hitman Reborn and D-Grayman have confirmed spoilers already


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Hitman Reborn and D-Grayman have confirmed spoilers already


 Not fair


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

gin_neko said:


> I dont think we're gonna get a spoiler tonite. 2ch thread is dead. Spoiler provider unlikely to post tonite.
> 
> Oh i miss Genesis.
> 
> Wat was his big revelation anyway?


Basically, he pwned the mods.


----------



## Face (Jun 25, 2008)

@vered: I feel bad for you man. Your such a nice guy and Longcat using your name like that is just cruel.


----------



## gin_neko (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah Bleach's got confirmed spoiler also


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*damn 2ch is down at the moment!!*
*edit:its back feww*


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoiler should be coming soon, right?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

the spoiler thread is spammed.i hope he'll post soon never the less.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

It's been over an hour and no spoilers...hmm...

Long Cat is a fagbag


----------



## gin_neko (Jun 25, 2008)

Solstice said:


> That's where short ... i was hoping for more



Better than nothing.

Prob pic in another few hrs and full transcript in 12hrs.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

Solstice said:


> Although longcat is funny dont spam the spoilers for naruto spam one piece instead



We already got our spoilers


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

the tread is spammed not only by long cat but another one.thers no way the spoiler provider can post there even if he wanted.the spamming must stop first.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

gin_neko said:


> Better than nothing.
> 
> Prob pic in another few hrs and full transcript in 12hrs.



that was predicatble ... but still is beter than nothing


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 25, 2008)

vered, there are news about the spoiler guy?


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

VASSiLi said:


> vered, there are news about the spoiler guy?


i bet he isn't going to come will night


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

Even though there is a lack of spoilers, stop the spamming guys, okay?


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> looks like someone wanted kick off mr.long cat at 2chen finally!


at last! so, spoilers coming?


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn spammed guys


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> We already got our spoilers





Key talk or else it's fake


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> guys stop the spamming or this thread will be closed AGAIN
> also do we have REAL spoilers ?



No we don't.


----------



## Amano Yunatsuki (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> hmmm I see.... do you want help?



don't worry it, I have a good friend ^^

also thanks


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> guys stop the spamming or this thread will be closed AGAIN
> also do we have REAL spoilers ?



I am closing it pending stuff. I warned you guys and you guys continue to spam the thread. Just wait until the spoilers come out patiently with some constructive discussion. [Though I know that is hard to do for a few days]


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> guys stop the spamming or this thread will be closed AGAIN
> also do we have REAL spoilers ?



No, not yet.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> already 9 spoiler pics for One Piece



That's the norm, but last week we got 13.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I am closing it pending stuff. I warned you guys and you guys continue to spam the thread. Just wait until the spoilers come out patiently with some constructive discussion. [Though I know that is hard to do for a few days]



Ok good i didn't want to thread to turn into total flaming >_> though i am guilty of that my self


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 25, 2008)

Giving the new mod a hard time are we? 

I hope this shit isn't bad enough for me to have to ban someone. 

As for the title, this will be locked should this foolishness continue so knock it off.


----------

